# Slipknot Megathread



## DXL (Jul 9, 2013)

Okay I have no idea if even anyone here likes Slipknot but I want to know what the hell happened to them. Corey Taylor was interviewed on That Metal Show and he did not mention a single thing about Slipknot, he only talked about Stone Sour. Slipknot's still touring and everything, but they have not found a new bassist yet from when Paul died in 2009 and their touring bassist is still playing behind the stage at every show, literally, he is not on stage with them he plays behind the stage. There's no word of a new album nor bassist so I want to hear your guys' opinion on this and where you think this is going.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 9, 2013)

I feel like this thread is going to go down in flames but on a related note...

You aren't missing anything. They just haven't said much about new music, new bassist, etc. I know that at one point they said something like "if we lose one of the 9 we won't continue without him" and there have been conflicting accounts about whether or not a new album is going to be made. So the best we can do is wait because they are the only ones who know what is in the future for the band. 

That being said...I really want a follow-up to All Hope Is Gone. That album was very refreshing and Mick/Jim could finally show off their lead chops


----------



## GiveUpGuitar (Jul 9, 2013)

I recall a very recent interview with Corey Taylor where he stated 2014 is their return.


----------



## maliciousteve (Jul 9, 2013)

I have read some where ( cant remember where) that some members in the band are putting together demos for the next album but nothing solid at the moment. 

I love Slipknot but I would understand if they decide to end it. They're not the same crazy people they were 10 years ago and I can't help but think that keeping the intensity going, is not so natural any more. 

Would love to hear Mick do a solo album or put his own band together.


----------



## User Name (Jul 9, 2013)

MetalBuddah said:


> "if we lose one of the 9 we won't continue without him"



thats strange... i heard quite the opposite. in an interview the band as a whole agreed that with or without corey taylor they are still slipknot, and will continue on touring and doing shows without him if he chooses not to come back. i think corey is way too caught up in stone sour right now to even think about slipknot really...


----------



## DXL (Jul 9, 2013)

GiveUpGuitar said:


> I recall a very recent interview with Corey Taylor where he stated 2014 is their return.



can you link the interview if you remember where you heard it from?


----------



## Rev2010 (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm a fan of them myself, though All Hope is Gone is my least favorite album of theirs, I think you can really see them starting to mellow out. I really would like them to make some more albums but I have to admit Corey and Joey seem rather concentrated on their new projects.

I heard the same thing too though - 2014.


Rev.


----------



## Decipher (Jul 9, 2013)

Long term fan here as well. Wasn't too fond of Vol.3 and All Hope is Gone I thought had some good, but a lot of too mellow/Stone Sour"ish" stuff.

I'm also not a fan of the fact they keep the bassist behind the stage. Hope one day that can come to terms with the reality and get a permanent member up there and just honor Paul's memory.

Seeing as how almost everyone else keeps themselves busy while Corey & Jim live out their rock dreams I really do wich Mick would get his own project on the go.


----------



## Manurack (Jul 9, 2013)

User Name said:


> thats strange... i heard quite the opposite. in an interview the band as a whole agreed that with or without corey taylor they are still slipknot, and will continue on touring and doing shows without him if he chooses not to come back. i think corey is way too caught up in stone sour right now to even think about slipknot really...



Man... Jim Root must be caught right down the middle since he jams in both bands!! 
He must be that 'messenger' guy in the conversations between Corey and Mick, something that Corey would say like "Hey Jim, tell Mick from Slipknot to pass the ketchup over" And Mick is like "Jim, tell Corey from Stone Sour to get his own fukking ketchup!"


----------



## GiveUpGuitar (Jul 9, 2013)

Manurack said:


> Man... Jim Root must be caught right down the middle since he jams in both bands!!
> He must be that 'messenger' guy in the conversations between Corey and Mick, something that Corey would say like "Hey Jim, tell Mick from Slipknot to pass the ketchup over" And Mick is like "Jim, tell Corey from Stone Sour to get his own fukking ketchup!"



Although I don't think that's the case, that's an extremely hilarious scenario to picture in my head


----------



## watson503 (Jul 9, 2013)

I saw this on another site a week or so ago, not a fan of the band in any way but I don't knock their musicianship, the whole thing about making the bassist play behind the curtain is pretty dickish, though.


----------



## Manurack (Jul 9, 2013)

The part where they hid touring bassist behind the stage reminds me of when Shane Gibson was playing Head's parts behind the stage during KoRn's live performances.


----------



## GiveUpGuitar (Jul 9, 2013)

Manurack said:


> The part where they hid touring bassist behind the stage reminds me of when Shane Gibson was playing Head's parts behind the stage during KoRn's live performances.



Unfortunately, it happens, and in a lot of contexts its not the worst thing ever. I immediately thought of that other guitar player in Green Day who plays every single live show with them, but isn't in any videos, is never credited for being in the band, and does a majority of their live guitar playing while what's-his-face expresses his fear for being labeled as a retarded American.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 9, 2013)

User Name said:


> thats strange... i heard quite the opposite. in an interview the band as a whole agreed that with or without corey taylor they are still slipknot, and will continue on touring and doing shows without him if he chooses not to come back. i think corey is way too caught up in stone sour right now to even think about slipknot really...



Part of their core ethos, and they mentioned it in literally dozens, if not hundreds of interviews between 1999 and Iowa, was quitting if any one member didn't want to do it any more. Critically, they also said they'd quit if they felt they couldn't maintain the intensity they had built after Iowa. Iowa tour ends, they go their separate ways, Jim and Corey do Stone Sour. Slipknot finally get back together and...do Stone Sour. After the awful, mellow crap they were coming up with for Vol3 they should have called it a day, but I think Jim and Corey were seeing the dollar signs at this point, and Slipknot became a great place to air their Stone Sour B sides, as terrible as they are.

When they were young, they recognised that they would not be able to do Slipknot forever, that it was a band that could and should only last a few years. Unfortunately for the musical legacy, it got too big, too famous and earned too much money, to the point where they could no longer live up to their original mission statement, so instead pretended they never made that statement and just started making shit music. 9 fairly young, angry guys became 8, older, richer and comfier guys. I don't blame them for not being able to feel the anger that Slipknot used to thrive off, but I can't forgive them for not putting that dog down when it deserved it.

1999 and Iowa are two of my favourite albums. I absolutely hate they crap they put out after that.


----------



## ZachK (Jul 9, 2013)

Decipher said:


> I'm also not a fan of the fact they keep the bassist behind the stage. Hope one day that can come to terms with the reality and get a permanent member up there and just honor Paul's memory.



If I'm not mistaken I've read an interview where Josh Brainard (first guitarist before Jim Root and current touring bassist), said he does t out of respect for Paul. As far as I'm concerned they don't "force" him to play side stage, it's a mutual decision it seems. 

I'd link the interview if I could find it, but that was whn they first came back touring/playing live, since then i've changed browsers, computers, lost links etc.

I'm just stoked for a new album. All Hope Is Gone is my least favourite album, but I still really enjoy it, I like the fact that they've begun to mature throughout the years since the self titled era.


----------



## DXL (Jul 9, 2013)

ZachK said:


> If I'm not mistaken I've read an interview where Josh Brainard (first guitarist before Jim Root and current touring bassist), said he does t out of respect for Paul. As far as I'm concerned they don't "force" him to play side stage, it's a mutual decision it seems.
> 
> I'd link the interview if I could find it, but that was whn they first came back touring/playing live, since then i've changed browsers, computers, lost links etc.
> 
> I'm just stoked for a new album. All Hope Is Gone is my least favourite album, but I still really enjoy it, I like the fact that they've begun to mature throughout the years since the self titled era.



wait i thought Donnie Steele is their touring bassist


----------



## Mayhew (Jul 9, 2013)

What touring musician wouldn't want to be on stage? Reminds me of when James Hetfield pyro'd his arm so he needed someone to play guitar for him. His fill-in guitarist(his guitar tech?) is playing off the side of the stage and James looks over like "WTF are ya doin' man get out here and play!".

I'd love to hear some new stuff. There was enough stuff I enjoyed on the last two albums and I'd love more solo's.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 9, 2013)

Best album:






I'm leaving now.


----------



## Opion (Jul 9, 2013)

Ok, here's my 

Slipknot opened doors for me musically. They were, admittedly, the first band to open me up to music that released aggression, Vol. 3 was the first album I ever bought, I still think it's one of the best albums i've ever heard. Sue me  That being said, I thought AHIG was "alright" and not as erratic and insane as their previous material. But bands get old and the intentions change, a song I've sung about many bands on discussions here.

It is pretty unfortunate what happened with Paul - they've always stated if any member is gone, the solid unit would render them useless. Donnie being apart of the live show (albeit backstage) is a nice touch, but if they feel they can do the band justice after a vital piece of their puzzle passed away, then good for them.


----------



## User Name (Jul 9, 2013)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Part of their core ethos, and they mentioned it in literally dozens, if not hundreds of interviews between 1999 and Iowa, was quitting if any one member didn't want to do it any more.



oh rly?


----------



## Nile (Jul 9, 2013)

.... yeah, thread hasn't gone to shit. I like Slipknot quite a bit. I actually like Vol 3 the most.


----------



## User Name (Jul 9, 2013)

i really am also quite a fan of the s-knot. i loved their old sound, but i also love how they evolved into the sound on their most recent tracks. pretty muche very album they have has at least a couple songs that tickle my fancy.


----------



## Rev2010 (Jul 9, 2013)

Esp Griffyn said:


> After the awful, mellow crap they were coming up with for Vol3 they should have called it a day



I loved Vol.3! But I have a real thing for slower darker more introverted material as long as it's written well. I'll say it again, I didn't care too much for AHIG and I very very rarely listen to it but I liked everything before that.



Esp Griffyn said:


> 9 fairly young, angry guys became 8, older, richer and comfier guys. I don't blame them for not being able to feel the anger that Slipknot used to thrive off



 I'm 39, more well off than I've ever been and I am writing the heaviest, darkest, most angry and evil music I've ever written - both in my electronic industrial project and my metal material which I will devote time to once this album is done. I don't get how people think money, fame, and comfort make people mellow. Sure some I guess, but I tend to think most of us with this burning aggression just have it as part of our nature. I could be the wealthiest most comfortable man on the planet, but I still have to deal with the rest of the human race.... and I generally don't hold a high opinion of the fair majority so I'll leave it at that. 

I will ALWAYS have shit to be angry and emotional about until we live in a perfect world and that simply aint gonna happen.


Rev.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 10, 2013)

User Name said:


> oh rly?




Yeah, notice I said "between 1999 and Iowa" - they stopped making a deal out of that ethos before Vol3 came out, probably because they knew they were going against that original promise - they lost their edge, they should have stopped. When Joey is saying things like "Slipknot will carry on with or without Corey Taylor", that is directly in contravention of the original statement that the band would stop if any one wanted out.



Rev2010 said:


> . I don't get how people think money, fame, and comfort make people mellow. Sure some I guess, but I tend to think most of us with this burning aggression just have it as part of our nature. I could be the wealthiest most comfortable man on the planet, but I still have to deal with the rest of the human race.... and I generally don't hold a high opinion of the fair majority so I'll leave it at that.



Yeah I really can't see how wealth and fame could make people feel less angry about their lives. Oh, wait...


----------



## Workhorse (Jul 10, 2013)

I was a big fan of their stuff in my early teens, and Iowa was probably the most brutal record I had till I found pantera. Kind of grew out of them now, the lyrics are a little childish for me - but they have an intensity that is kind of unique.


----------



## Uncreative123 (Jul 10, 2013)

DXL said:


> wait i thought Donnie Steele is their touring bassist





Donnie was, but he's not doing it now. It hasn't been announced publicly, but it's known. Apparently he just didn't want to do it anymore/had enough of it. 
I talked to Jim and Cristina back in November I think it was, whenever he was back in Iowa for recording the last Stone Sour album, and he seemed a lot more focused on that (obviously) rather than anything to do with Slipknot. We were able to speak fairly openly because of a mutual friend and he confirmed all the things I knew about the inner drama and bullshit- which seems to stem from one party more than any other. Shouldn't be hard to guess which one. We mostly talked about Dream Theater and Roadrunner though. 

Joey has a new band starting up that I believe he's playing guitar in. And apparently somebody broke into Corey's house while they were in Europe recently and stole some guitars (I heard two)- which use to belong to Paul. I guess they got some of them back. I know Paul had one or two custom LACS Ibanez 8 strings, left-handed, so those would've been easy to spot....


----------



## Sebastian (Jul 10, 2013)

Slipknot  I like all their material (and Stone Sour), their last album has to be one of my favorites... and I think Corey is one the best vocalists in metal 

in this quite recent (June) interview Clown says there will be a new album in 2014:

3:59



and since it's related... if you haven't seen the Slipknot figures I made, please check them out 
http://s7figures.deviantart.com/


----------



## Korbain (Jul 10, 2013)

there is def a new album coming out. Read/saw a few interviews. Coreys just finishing up the tour for stone sour new album(s) and its back to slipknot. Apparently next year. Massive fan, Corey Taylor is one of my favourite singers. Joey is a sick drummer, mick and jimmy have gotten heaps better over the years too. Put on a great live show too.

Look forward to the new album, i can see it being pretty brutal and full on considering it'll be their first without Paul.


----------



## ridner (Jul 10, 2013)

their music makes my pants get tighter


----------



## Kiwimetal101 (Jul 10, 2013)

I was a massive fan in my teens, get insane amounts of nostalgia when listening to it again...

I'd love for them to write a new album, but I dunno if I want another AHIG or vol.3.. 

I'd be disappointed if they didn't channel some of the shit they went through when paul died to get another Iowa or 1999


----------



## SDMFVan (Jul 10, 2013)

ridner said:


> their music makes my pants get tighter



So do burritos.


----------



## ridner (Jul 10, 2013)

those actually make the back of my pants brown


----------



## Rev2010 (Jul 10, 2013)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Yeah I really can't see how wealth and fame could make people feel less angry about their lives. Oh, wait...



Yeah cause wealth and fame are the quintessential keys to perfect happiness. Yeah does wealth cure all health problems, brings back friends and family that died tragically or before their time, cure all addictions, make your offspring respect you more, end all wars, fix our governments, stop corruption, end all hunger, end crime?

And fame, don't even get me started there. What's so happy and pacifying about fame?? Fame typically comes with far more aggravation. Constantly being stopped and asked for autographs, followed everywhere and being photographed by paparazzi, constant criticism, information about many private aspects of your life being public domain. Yeah that's just awesome sauce.

And if wealth and fame chill everyone out than how are there still so many aggressive metal bands still playing heavy shit after all these years? You probably think this way because you are young, not rich, and not famous. Most people with those qualifiers tend to think money and fame instantly make life fabulous.


Rev.


----------



## themike (Jul 10, 2013)

Always have, and probably always will, love Slipknot.


----------



## indignat0r (Jul 10, 2013)

Slipknot is pretty great. They have influenced my musical style a bit. If they did get back together for another album & tour that would be awesome but they left behind a pretty great legacy and it would be amazing to see what bands come along to "fill the shoes", so-to-speak.


----------



## JayFraser (Jul 10, 2013)

I personally never got the vitriol that most fans aim at albums like AHIG and Vol 3. Sure, they're not Iowa (which I hold to be the angriest album I've ever heard) but you can tell the intensity is still there. It's just a little more polished, a little more focused. A sword edge rather than a hammer-blow, if you understand what I mean.


----------



## EyesPriedOpen (Jul 10, 2013)

I went through a fun Slipknot faze a few years back. I actually prefer some of their newer stuff over the older. Anywho I don't know if they'll do another album or not, hell I don't know if I even want them to. Everytime I get really into a band I have to know everything about them, I watch all sorts of interviews and backstage stuff. I remember them talking about Paul in behind-the-scenes for either Vol3 or AHIG and going on about how he is one of the larger contributors to the song writing process. They mentioned that he was almost the mediator of the band, and he was basically the glue holding S-knot together. 

I definitely agree it was something that shouldn't have lasted this long. I can't keep interested in overly gimmicky stuff for too long at all....


----------



## ZachK (Jul 10, 2013)

DXL said:


> wait i thought Donnie Steele is their touring bassist



Shit it is Donnie.

Don't know why I typed Josh. Ooops. 

Too lazy to edit it.


----------



## DXL (Jul 10, 2013)

something i came to the conclusion of, this whole thing is probably because of all the cash they are getting off of Paul Gray's death. Cause I just realized all the merch they sell of it, all the memorials at shows, its a giant money maker and that honestly makes me sick. They're one of my favorite bands, but I do not at all like them or Roadrunner for making all this R.I.P. Paul Gray merch


----------



## Opion (Jul 10, 2013)

DXL said:


> something i came to the conclusion of, this whole thing is probably because of all the cash they are getting off of Paul Gray's death. Cause I just realized all the merch they sell of it, all the memorials at shows, its a giant money maker and that honestly makes me sick. They're one of my favorite bands, but I do not at all like them or Roadrunner for making all this R.I.P. Paul Gray merch



I have no doubts that any, if at all, profit they see from the memorial t-shirts at the shows and their online web stores goes directly to Paul's wife and a savings account for his child. I just can't see how they would take advantage of something like that.


----------



## RevelGTR (Jul 10, 2013)

Slipknot is awesome! They write some groovy shit (actually groovy, not what djent kids pretend is "groove"). Would people really want another Iowa? I think it would come out sounding forced, like death magnetic.


----------



## DXL (Jul 11, 2013)

Opion said:


> I have no doubts that any, if at all, profit they see from the memorial t-shirts at the shows and their online web stores goes directly to Paul's wife and a savings account for his child. I just can't see how they would take advantage of something like that.



That makes a lot of sense, sorry for what I said Slippy :/


----------



## Opion (Jul 11, 2013)

DXL said:


> That makes a lot of sense, sorry for what I said Slippy :/



 Great Starfox reference, you are forgiven! You're okay though, it kinda does appear kinda strange when bands are marketing their dead friend's face on t-shirts, but being a hardcore Knot fan for so long and seeing them live before he passed, I would take any opportunity to buy a shirt hoping that some of that money goes towards fundraising. If I recall correctly t-shirt and merch sales are some of the only controlled revenue bands get on tour, so that gives me some hope.


----------



## protest (Jul 11, 2013)

First time I heard them was in 99. I was 12 years old, and I wasn't into music at all. Nothing I'd ever heard on the radio was appealing to me. My sister's husband at the time was in a Death Metal band, and he had gotten her the Slipknot album for some reason. One day I heard it, and was like "Holy shit! What is this?!"

From there I pretty much gobbled up any type of metal I could, and I was admittedly a Slipknot fanboy, though I refused to call myself a maggot. I definitely moved on to other things after a little while, but I still like listening to them every so often. It helps during a crappy day at work to listen to some pure anger on my headphones.

I honestly think that Vol 3 and AHIG had their best songs on them, but AHIG had too much filler. If their new album could be a combo of those without the really crappy mellow stuff from AHIG I think it'd be good. They don't do mellow well. If they want to slow things down it's better when it's dark and creepy, rather than mid paced and radio friendly. Gently, Scissors, Skin Ticket are way better than the slower songs on AHIG. Even that first song off of Vol 3 wasn't that bad.

I'll always like them, and I think Metal needs bands like this. It needs a popular band that is legitimately heavy, even if they aren't that great. It gets tons of kids into the music and leads them to other bands, and to making their own new music. People hate on them, but don't realize that they served an important purpose.


----------



## WolleK (Jul 12, 2013)

Good old memories: I was 12, saw them for the first time go ape shit on mtv2 with the spit it out video

my face was like


----------



## trianglebutt (Jul 12, 2013)

I used to hate Slipknot with a passion, then I heard Iowa. Easily the angriest shit I have ever heard. Corey is a great vocalist as well.


----------



## User Name (Jul 12, 2013)

corey is indeed very talented be it just him screaming his effin head off or nice clean mellow vocals. he can do it all really.. thats why he is so busy lately with all his projects it seems. he just did a song with apocalyptica i believe.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 12, 2013)

WSchaferJR said:


> Slipknot is awesome! They write some groovy shit (actually groovy, not what djent kids pretend is "groove"). Would people really want another Iowa? I think it would come out sounding forced, like death magnetic.



You're right, it would probably be awful, like the last two dog turd amps they dropped on us. I'd rather they didn't bother.


----------



## greendog86 (Jul 13, 2013)

used to really like them when i was in high school... especially the first 2 albums. i remember that when iowa came out i also thought "this is some brutal sh*t!".
but its been a long time since i listened to them... although i really into stone sour lately.


----------



## JayFraser (Jul 13, 2013)

Esp Griffyn said:


> You're right, it would probably be awful, like the last two dog turd amps they dropped on us. I'd rather they didn't bother.



I'm not trying to rag on anyone's opinion here at all, I'm genuinely confused. What is it about the last two SK albums that people hate so much? 

Volume 3 had The Blister Exists, Circle, Vermilion, Vermilion Pt 2, The Nameless, Circle, and The Virus of Life on it. 

All Hope Is Gone had Gematria, Sulfur, Dead Memories, Snuff, All Hope Is Gone, and Gehenna. 

Sure, there's a few tracks I'm not too fond of on either album, I don't see any massively glaring weaknesses.


----------



## Nile (Jul 13, 2013)

Three Nil intro.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 13, 2013)

JayFraser said:


> I'm not trying to rag on anyone's opinion here at all, I'm genuinely confused. What is it about the last two SK albums that people hate so much?
> 
> Volume 3 had The Blister Exists, Circle, Vermilion, Vermilion Pt 2, The Nameless, Circle, and The Virus of Life on it.
> 
> ...



Some of the tracks you mention have some decent moments, but to me those two albums sound forced and contrived, like a bunch of guys getting together and trying to live up to something they created and trying to recapture some of their earlier magic, but ultimately being unable to do so. That, and band railroaded more and more by dull Stone Sour riffs, and lacklustre acoustic work .

I'm firmly of the opinion that the "magic" that permeates some albums simply cannot be recreated simply by getting same ingredients and trying to repeat the recipe. The heavier tracks of the latter two Slipknot albums sound half-hearted compared to their earlier couterparts, which were truly vicious and had a feeling of the spontaneous about them. 

Slipknot were the band that got me into metal in a big, big way, back when I was 11 years old and I hear the 1999 album for the first time. I bought Iowa the day it came out. I wanted more than anything in the world for Vol3 to be amazing, but it just wasn't. I was even more a cynic by the time All Hope is Gone came out, and was ready to be disappointed. I accepted the band I loved were gone after Vol3 came out, the music was not there and you could sense Corey and Jim's boredom with having to take time out from Stone Sour in every interview they gave.


----------



## DXL (Jul 14, 2013)

JayFraser said:


> I'm not trying to rag on anyone's opinion here at all, I'm genuinely confused. What is it about the last two SK albums that people hate so much?
> 
> Volume 3 had The Blister Exists, Circle, Vermilion, Vermilion Pt 2, The Nameless, Circle, and The Virus of Life on it.
> 
> ...



The title track of All Hope Is Gone is like one of their only songs with blast beats. What's better than Slipknot? Slipknot with beats B)


----------



## Ckackley (Jul 14, 2013)

A lot of the interviews I've read seem to go as follows-

Slipknot started out way more guitar oriented. Full on solo's full of shred with the crazyness as window dressing. They got signed and recorded their first album. When the final mix for the album came back they were all surprised and disappointed. First and foremost the solos were gone. Record company puts out album and it's massively popular. Now they're stuck. Around the time of "All Hope Is gone" I remember an interview with Mick where he said it was nice to be playing more guitar on the albums. So in reality they're moving back to their original sound with the last couple of albums instead of rehashing the record company revisioning that they'd become. 
Also, wasn't Stonesour around before Slipknot? Thought I had heard that somewhere. For what it's worth I like both bands. Personally I'm not as crazy about the earlier Slipknot albums as they're kinda goofy and lacks what I enjoy in music, which is guitar playing. I'll also say that Slipknot live (at least before Paul's passing) was the best live show I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## fps (Jul 14, 2013)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Some of the tracks you mention have some decent moments, but to me those two albums sound forced and contrived, like a bunch of guys getting together and trying to live up to something they created and trying to recapture some of their earlier magic, but ultimately being unable to do so. That, and band railroaded more and more by dull Stone Sour riffs, and lacklustre acoustic work .
> 
> I'm firmly of the opinion that the "magic" that permeates some albums simply cannot be recreated simply by getting same ingredients and trying to repeat the recipe. The heavier tracks of the latter two Slipknot albums sound half-hearted compared to their earlier couterparts, which were truly vicious and had a feeling of the spontaneous about them.



Couldn't agree more. There is too much Stone Sour in Slipknot since Vol3. What were they going to do though, they couldn't stay that angry forever. They wanted to fill stadia, they needed to have another angle. It's just not an angle that suits them to my mind. Still, that first album, whether they like it or not, whether they wanted solos etc, it's a perfect album, there's so much WEIRD left-field stuff in there that they have since lost, rap, samples, breaks, just some really odd cool stuff in there for sure. Listened to it again the other day and it's really held up, some truly disturbing stuff on there.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 14, 2013)

Ckackley said:


> A lot of the interviews I've read seem to go as follows-
> 
> Slipknot started out way more guitar oriented. Full on solo's full of shred with the crazyness as window dressing. They got signed and recorded their first album. When the final mix for the album came back they were all surprised and disappointed. First and foremost the solos were gone. Record company puts out album and it's massively popular. Now they're stuck. Around the time of "All Hope Is gone" I remember an interview with Mick where he said it was nice to be playing more guitar on the albums. So in reality they're moving back to their original sound with the last couple of albums instead of rehashing the record company revisioning that they'd become.
> Also, wasn't Stonesour around before Slipknot? Thought I had heard that somewhere. For what it's worth I like both bands. Personally I'm not as crazy about the earlier Slipknot albums as they're kinda goofy and lacks what I enjoy in music, which is guitar playing. I'll also say that Slipknot live (at least before Paul's passing) was the best live show I've ever seen in my life.



They didn't receive a cut of the album that the record company said "we're going with this" and the band were stuck with, they were advised by Ross Robinson to cut the solos from the songs, which allegedly Mick was not happy about, though from a business point of view it was probably a good move at the time. One of the solos was sped up, cut to bits and used as a sample on the 1999 album, though I can't remember which track its on, it doesn't even sound like a guitar though!

Stone Sour are older than Slipknot, but Corey left SS and Jim came along later - sadly it looks like they couldn't put their SS mood to bed, and had to revive the band and then ruin Slipknot with it too.


----------



## isispelican (Jul 14, 2013)

IMO they should tour for 4-5 more years and then end it. I'm sure that everyone in the band still has tons of music to create, but I think that they should do it with their own individual projects because they just wont sound like Slipknot anymore. If however they do manage to make a true Slipknot album, I'll be more than happy!


----------



## Daf57 (Jul 16, 2013)

*Cool! Not sure if this has already been posted or not ...
*
Slipknot to Start Working on New Album in Early 

2014http://www.ultimate-guitar.com/news/upcoming_releases/slipknot_to_start_working_on_new_album_in_early_2014.html*
*


----------



## lucasreis (Jul 16, 2013)

I like Slipknot, in a casual way, I was way more into them in the past than I am now, but I still think they are a really innovative band with some real creative work, despite being heavy, they aren't generic at all, and Corey's vocals are truly unique, he is a very good vocalist all around and he can sing any style he wants (that song that Dave Grohl made with him is ....ing awesome and he doesn't even sound like he does in Slipknot at all). 

But this live bass player situation is lame in my opinion. OK, I get it, Paul was important... but why can't bands just have new members? I don't really get it. 

Anyways, I hope they continue and I look forward to their next album.


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 19, 2013)

SoI've finished a Corey Taylor figure


----------



## Carrion Rocket (Aug 19, 2013)

I like MFKR and the self-titled album but IOWA and Vol. 3 left a lot to be desired.


----------



## Maggai (Aug 19, 2013)

I think this sounds ....ing awesome. But on the album I don't really like that song much at all, mostly due to the vocals, they pretty much ruin the song for me. 

Selftitled and Iowa are ....ing amazing imo. Vol 3 has a few good songs and a lot of filler. Good thing is that Mick and Jim were allowed to shred a bit. All hope is gone is pretty much crap imo.


----------



## matt397 (Aug 19, 2013)

Been listening to slipknot since I was like 15. I know vol.3 and AHIG aren't some of there best albums but I think I can safely say I've thoroughly enjoyed every album they've put out and I'm looking forward to hearing what they have in store for us in the future.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Aug 19, 2013)

I've been listening to Slipknot since I was just 8yo. I love every else record except AHIG. I only really like Dead Memories and Snuff off that album. I hope the next album would be better.


----------



## Veldar (Aug 20, 2013)

I think my favourite is their MFKR, just because you can hear the bass, Paul had a good slap line on one of the tracks.


----------



## Manurack (Aug 20, 2013)

GiveUpGuitar said:


> Unfortunately, it happens, and in a lot of contexts its not the worst thing ever. I immediately thought of that other guitar player in Green Day who plays every single live show with them, but isn't in any videos, is never credited for being in the band, and does a majority of their live guitar playing while what's-his-face expresses his fear for being labeled as a retarded American.



Wrong dude. Watch from 3:57 to the end of the video, you see the 2nd guitarist in this video on the left podium.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Aug 29, 2013)

Iowa is the best!


----------



## wat (Aug 29, 2013)

Esp Griffyn said:


> e. The heavier tracks of the latter two Slipknot albums sound half-hearted compared to their earlier couterparts, which were truly vicious and had a feeling of the spontaneous about them.
> 
> Slipknot were the band that got me into metal in a big, big way, back when I was 11 years old and I hear the 1999 album for the first time. I bought Iowa the day it came out. I wanted more than anything in the world for Vol3 to be amazing, but it just wasn't.




I totally get this and have felt that lots of bands' later material just didn't have that *something* their earlier material did.

However, I'll offer a different viewpoint. I also got into heavy music(along with korn) with Slipknot's 1999 album when I was around 12. I liked it at the time because it scared my parents. But by the time I got to highschool I was more into Iron Maiden/Dream Theater and since then, the 1999 album and _Iowa _just sound more like an amateur shock-rock act trying to be "metal". Just couldn't take the arrangements seriously.

Then when I heard _Vol. III_ it was like they toned down the teenage angst, upped their game musically and made arrangements that actually seemed to be thought out and novel as well as pretty fecking _metal_. I thought they really stepped it up when it came to the riffs, song structure and lyrical style. It just sounds like better music to me.

I think we are in agreement though, that _All Hope Is Lost_(or what I've heard from it) is just totally limpdick and not really slipknot anymore.


----------



## TheDeathOfMusic (Aug 29, 2013)

wat said:


> I think we are in agreement though, that _All Hope Is Lost_(or what I've heard from it) is just totally limpdick and not really slipknot anymore.



Limpdick? You mustn't have heard much.


----------



## Joose (Aug 29, 2013)

Yeah, I thought All Hope was a very good album.


----------



## MoshJosh (Aug 29, 2013)

GiveUpGuitar said:


> Unfortunately, it happens, and in a lot of contexts its not the worst thing ever. I immediately thought of that other guitar player in Green Day who plays every single live show with them, but isn't in any videos, is never credited for being in the band, and does a majority of their live guitar playing while what's-his-face expresses his fear for being labeled as a retarded American.



If I'm not mistaken there live guitarist got to be in some of there new shit videos maybe 21 guns. Not sure but whatever the case dude should get some recognition as I'm sure he's played hundreds of shows with the band


----------



## DXL (Aug 29, 2013)

TheDeathOfMusic said:


> Limpdick? You mustn't have heard much.




This was the first slipknot song I discovered and remains to be my favorite


----------



## wat (Aug 30, 2013)

TheDeathOfMusic said:


> Limpdick? You mustn't have heard much.





Yeah sorry, I thought that was whiny and awful


----------



## Joose (Aug 30, 2013)

wat said:


> Yeah sorry, I thought that was whiny and awful


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Aug 30, 2013)

I like alot of stuff from AHIG.


----------



## Ghost40 (Aug 30, 2013)

I have followed them since the 90s. I will continue to follow them until they are no more. Can't say I love everything they have written, but none the less. They were/are a huge influence on my music, and a few lower points of my life. That said, I have read numerous interviews, Mick said in GuitarWorld that there will be another Slipknot album. I think this was an issue last year. Joey said they will go on with or without Corey. Jim said no one has written anything, only to say later on that 4 out of 8 have demos. Corey used to say it was too soon. Now he says they are thinking 2014. The fact is, it seems like they are unsure. Paul was a founding member, a major writer in the band. And above all else, family to those guys. Of course they are unsure. The guy died. Think about how you would feel if it was a friend or bandmate of yours. I would be devastated. 
I am a fan, I will remain a fan. If they stop at All Hope is Gone, then they stop. If they go one to be rocking in their 70s, great! I will support them either way.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Aug 30, 2013)

I really hope they keep going. To me their are underrated band. The older you get the more your music changes. I like every thing they have done. If they would do another iowa with solos that would be awesome!


----------



## TheBloodstained (Aug 31, 2013)

Whenever I think of SlipKnot bits of the Disasterpieces show immediately start playing in my head! Absolutely love that show/dvd!


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Aug 31, 2013)

TheBloodstained said:


> Whenever I think of SlipKnot bits of the Disasterpieces show immediately start playing in my head! Absolutely love that show/dvd!




Amazing dvd, I watched it so many times when I was younger. I love the bit where Mick is doing a soundcheck with his BC Rich and playing those Morbid Angel-esque riffs (that I am sure he is chock full of). You see Jim testing his PRS too, and the difference in tones is really marked, very interesting to see. Mick had a thick, heavy 90s death metal style tone, again very reminiscent of Morbid Angel, and Jim had a really hot sound with loads of boosted mid grind.

The intensity in that show is incredible, and from friends who saw them at other dates on that tour, and in the Iowa era, all the shows were the same. It's no wonder they burned out!


----------



## GRUNTKOR (Aug 31, 2013)

I saw them in 2000, 2002 and 2005. The 2002 show was best, in the 2000 show Corey struggled vocally a bit but at the second one he nailed it. By 2005 I was pretty much over Slipknot and it seemed the show wasn't as good as the earlier ones


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Aug 31, 2013)

Seen the live a few time always a great show.


----------



## Daf57 (Oct 16, 2013)

*[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Slipknot Working On New Material[/FONT]*

Slipknot Working On New Material ::Slipknot News ::antiMusic.com


Would be cool for 2014!


----------



## Chi (Oct 16, 2013)

TheBloodstained said:


> Whenever I think of SlipKnot bits of the Disasterpieces show immediately start playing in my head! Absolutely love that show/dvd!




That Gently performance (still my favorite Slipknot song) was absolutely breathtaking. Even now, where I'm not really listening to 'em anymore, I can watch this 3 times in a row. Probably one of the most intense live performances of any Nu-Metal band.


----------



## Asrial (Oct 16, 2013)

Amazing! It would at least be really weird for them to obtain a studio output rate lower than Metallicas. And at least now the wannabes will listen to something other than "psychosocial".

All jokes aside, I hope the upcoming album is keeping up the pace. I sincerely liked their last album, compared to Vol. 3 which for me only contained a few hits and a metric ton of filler. They've all had time to explore their other creative sideprojects, especially Jim and Corey, which have written 3(!) Stone Sour-albums of increasing quality.


----------



## Daf57 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Slipknot Entering Studio in Summer to Record 'Very Heavy' Album, Corey Taylor Confirms*

Slipknot Entering Studio in Summer to Record 'Very Heavy' Album, Corey Taylor Confirms | Music News @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com


----------



## cronux (Nov 13, 2013)

^

Damn! Can't wait to hear it!


----------



## TheBloodstained (Nov 13, 2013)

Hoping for some newfound Iowa-esque aggression


----------



## Joose (Nov 13, 2013)

Stoked. I have yet to be disappointed in a Slipknot record.


----------



## Opion (Nov 13, 2013)

This really excites the hell out of me. Like the 1st poster on this page, Slipknot gave me the inspiration to become a metal musician and heavily influenced me in ways I never could have imagined. Vol. 3 was the first record I ever bought, and continues to give me chills nearly 8 years later. AHIG I feel was an interesting look into the minds of the band and how they grew, and although it isn't my favorite record, it's absolutely slipknot. 

That said, I'm hopeful that this record will end up turning out amazing. They've said in the past that if one member quits or is taken away then the 'Knot will be no more, but they've obviously still have stuff left to say and give to the world. I'm forever grateful I got to see them 2 times before Paul passed and 1 time without them - the last time was heart-wrenching to see Joey hug his jumpsuit at the end. I'll forever be a fan of theirs.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Nov 13, 2013)

I hope Ross Robinson is involved.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Nov 13, 2013)

ZOMB13 said:


> I hope Ross Robinson is involved.



This or Rick Rubin. I know that Corey hates him and that's why it's not going to happen but I think Rubin definitely made Vol. 3 the album it was. Love that raw sound it has.


----------



## DXL (Nov 13, 2013)

I just really hope they bring back Jordison's funky-insane drumming


----------



## CTID (Nov 13, 2013)

Vol. 3 is also the first album I ever bought myself, and it's still one of my favorites ever released. These guys, along with Mudvayne, got me into heavy music in the first place.

I actually went a few years without listening to any Slipknot whatsoever, and about a month ago randomly put a song of theirs on in my car and it was like I was a teenager again. Holy shit.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Nov 14, 2013)

Daf57 said:


> *Slipknot Entering Studio in Summer to Record 'Very Heavy' Album, Corey Taylor Confirms*
> 
> Slipknot Entering Studio in Summer to Record 'Very Heavy' Album, Corey Taylor Confirms | Music News @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com



I'm sure even the limp-wristed Vol3 and AHIG were described as "very heavy" at some point, but we can live in hope of a good album.


----------



## Korbain (Nov 14, 2013)

I don't get it? ^^ they are pretty heavy albums lol sure they got a few soft songs, but most of those albums are heavy. The blister exists and pulse of the maggots from vol.3 goes off


----------



## Daf57 (Dec 4, 2013)

*[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Jim Root Skipping Stone Sour Tour To Focus On Slipknot Album[/FONT]*

Jim Root Skipping Stone Sour Tour To Focus On Slipknot Album ::Slipknot News ::antiMusic.com


----------



## Fat-Elf (Dec 4, 2013)

^Kinda odd that Corey is still touring but I'm glad that they're finally entering the studio. Been listening to Slipknot past couple of days again. It's still so creepy to listen to all the albums with good quality when I can here a lot of the background vocals and samples I've never heard before. 

Btw, does anyone know where to find that article Jim and Mick did a while back talking about the gear on the self-titled album?


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Dec 4, 2013)

I liked the raw sound of their self titled album, and I liked the songs on Iowa. Can't say I've been much a fan of anything afterwards though. They ended up sounding relatively generic. Still, I'm always open to new records by bands I once loved. I always give them a shot.


----------



## Daf57 (Dec 26, 2013)

Hey! Below is link to ebay auction for a Paul Gray Ibanez banner - these are the very cool vertical banners that dealers were issued. I've got a few (Korn) in the music room. They are good quality. This is the first one I've seen for Paul - snap it up!! 

RARE Dealer Ibanez Paul Gray Slipknot Slip Knot Hanging Promotional Banner | eBay

BTW - this is not my auction.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 26, 2013)

^ It got taken down.


----------



## Daf57 (Dec 26, 2013)

That's weird!! I just, not 15 minutes ago, saw it.  

Someone may have made an offer he couldn't refuse!


----------



## Daf57 (Dec 26, 2013)

It's back!
RARE Dealer Ibanez Paul Gray Slipknot Slip Knot Hanging Promotional Banner | eBay


----------



## Daf57 (Jan 9, 2014)

*Slipknot Enter Studio, Jim Root Posts Photo Evidence

*Slipknot Enter Studio, Jim Root Posts Photo Evidence | Music News @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com*






*


----------



## themike (Jan 9, 2014)

Daf57 said:


> *Slipknot Enter Studio, Jim Root Posts Photo Evidence*
> 
> Slipknot Enter Studio, Jim Root Posts Photo Evidence | Music News @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com



Could be to demo things - they're big enough to have real studio time for that but I do like the possibility that the actual recording could be underway. Also if he's riffing already, that means they had a studio drummer lay down drum tracks already. WHO COULD IT BE? WHERE IS TMZ WHEN IT MATTERS!


----------



## Daf57 (Feb 28, 2014)

*Slipknot Album Sessions To Start In Days, Website Gets Taken Down

*http://www.metalhammer.co.uk/news/slipknot-album-sessions-to-start-in-days-website-gets-taken-down/ 

Did they ever announce who replaced Joey??*





*


----------



## GRUNTKOR (Feb 28, 2014)

^^^ that link is about Aerosmith?


----------



## Daf57 (Feb 28, 2014)

That's weird  - fixed it.


----------



## jonajon91 (Feb 28, 2014)

I think even after all the speculation about the new drummer, and all the names getting thrown about. Gene Holgan sticks in my head as ideal. No doubt whoever it is I will never have heard of though (I suppose thats a good thing really)


----------



## Doug N (Feb 28, 2014)

Do these guys get paid on a sliding scale? I can't imagine that the dude who beats the keg with a baseball bat gets the same share as Root or Taylor. If not then it's no surprise that some members are less enthused than others.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Feb 28, 2014)

I ....ing love those Teles.


----------



## isispelican (Feb 28, 2014)

Im guessing Roy Mayorga will play on the album and then they will get someone else for touring.


----------



## DXL (Feb 28, 2014)

They might just get Clown to do the drumming, i mean he was the original drummer


----------



## GRUNTKOR (Feb 28, 2014)

DXL said:


> They might just get Clown to do the drumming, i mean he was the original drummer



I doubt he's up to Jordison standards


----------



## fps (Feb 28, 2014)

Joose said:


> Stoked. I have yet to be disappointed in a Slipknot record.



You should listen to Volume 3 and All Hope Is Gone then.


----------



## Veldar (Feb 28, 2014)

$20 on Ez drummer.


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## DXL (Feb 28, 2014)

GRUNTKOR said:


> I doubt he's up to Jordison standards



Well honestly looking at the current metal/rock scene right now, no one drums in the same style as Joey Jordison. Something I would actually love to see though, the drummer from Sigh. After listening to their In Somniphobia album I think it would be really cool to see him in Slipknot. He's a very underrated drummer


----------



## Joose (Feb 28, 2014)

fps said:


> You should listen to Volume 3 and All Hope Is Gone then.



Fvcking love those albums.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Feb 28, 2014)

Joose said:


> Fvcking love those albums.


Same here.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Feb 28, 2014)

Joose said:


> Fvcking love those albums.





AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Same here.


----------



## Kiwimetal101 (Mar 1, 2014)

I am excite!!!... Hoping they can channel some of the shit from Pauls death into a new iowa or something similar.

Also KerimhKerim gets my vote

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EIJ7unHaS1g


----------



## Joose (Mar 2, 2014)

Regardless of the album and changes they made, I've just always felt that Slipknot has stood out. Did Vol 3 and AHIG have some songs a bit friendlier for the radio? Yeah.. but I think that's more due to the fact that Corey is a truly gifted vocalist more than the music itself being radio friendly.


----------



## Nile (Mar 2, 2014)

I still don't get the hate for Vol 3.


----------



## DXL (Mar 2, 2014)

Nile said:


> I still don't get the hate for Vol 3.



Vol. 3 used to be my favorite album by them, but the more I listen to it the more generic it sounds. The Nameless and Vermillion are still amazing songs though


----------



## Nile (Mar 3, 2014)

DXL said:


> Vol. 3 used to be my favorite album by them, but the more I listen to it the more generic it sounds. The Nameless and Vermillion are still amazing songs though



Are we talking more generic versus the other stuff they've made or generic overall? I mean if it is truly generic then it's a pretty damn good generic album.


----------



## Joose (Mar 3, 2014)

Nile said:


> Are we talking more generic versus the other stuff they've made or generic overall? I mean if it is truly generic then it's a pretty damn good generic album.



+1 

Had it been an instrumental, it would have still been so obviously Slipknot.


----------



## DXL (Mar 3, 2014)

Nile said:


> Are we talking more generic versus the other stuff they've made or generic overall? I mean if it is truly generic then it's a pretty damn good generic album.



Like listen to Before I Forget and Duality. Obviously a Slipknot fan would know not to judge Vol. 3 based on those two songs but come on those songs are obvious radio play attempts


----------



## Nile (Mar 4, 2014)

DXL said:


> Like listen to Before I Forget and Duality. Obviously a Slipknot fan would know not to judge Vol. 3 based on those two songs but come on those songs are obvious radio play attempts



Attempts or pieces that normal people slightly/wholely outside of metal that would also enjoy them that would make them generic in a convoluted sense? Because those songs on that album fit it just the same as any other song on the album. I mean Circle is probably the most friendly song off the album. (And I ....ing love it.)

Those two songs are probably the most accessible hard rock/metal songs from Slipknot but it doesn't make them any less good Slipknot songs. I mean Iowa is never played on air because just listen to it. That album was pure rage, it was like the City album of Slipknot's career.


----------



## Kiwimetal101 (Mar 4, 2014)

DXL said:


> Like listen to Before I Forget and Duality. Obviously a Slipknot fan would know not to judge Vol. 3 based on those two songs but come on those songs are obvious radio play attempts



Duality a radio friendly song??


----------



## Joose (Mar 4, 2014)

Nile said:


> Attempts or pieces that normal people slightly/wholely outside of metal that would also enjoy them that would make them generic in a convoluted sense? Because those songs on that album fit it just the same as any other song on the album. I mean Circle is probably the most friendly song off the album. (And I ....ing love it.)
> 
> Those two songs are probably the most accessible hard rock/metal songs from Slipknot but it doesn't make them any less good Slipknot songs. I mean Iowa is never played on air because just listen to it. That album was pure rage, it was like the City album of Slipknot's career.



Yep. And if everything still sounded like Iowa, people would be bored. They have, in my opinion, one of the best vocalists around; when Corey decided to start singing more, it just happened to be acceptable for the radio listeners. It's not like they weren't already quite popular.

But yeah, I mean, this is so generic and Three Days Grace-like........ 




Kiwimetal101 said:


> Duality a radio friendly song??



Well, I _have_ heard it quite a few times, when stuck as a passenger with someone who listens to the radio.


----------



## Daf57 (Apr 24, 2014)

Interesting piece on Paul Gray's death...

Slipknot Bassist Paul Gray's Widow Recalls Grim Final Days in Court | Music News | Rolling Stone


----------



## Kiwimetal101 (Apr 24, 2014)

^Been ignoring that..

You only have to see the press conference the guys did when he passed to see how much they cared about him, she's just looking for someone to blame..


----------



## Daf57 (May 3, 2014)

Maybe it will now end!

*Doctor Acquitted of Slipknot Bassist's Death*
Doctor Acquitted of Slipknot Bassist Paul Gray's Death | Music News | Rolling Stone


----------



## rectifryer (May 3, 2014)

Kiwimetal101 said:


> ^Been ignoring that..
> 
> You only have to see the press conference the guys did when he passed to see how much they cared about him, she's just looking for someone to blame..



I don't agree. She was actively trying to stage an intervention and his bandmates wouldn't come. Thats rediculous IMO.


----------



## Kiwimetal101 (May 3, 2014)

rectifryer said:


> I don't agree. She was actively trying to stage an intervention and his bandmates wouldn't come. Thats rediculous IMO.



Its still all he said she said though, and everything she said against the doctor has been dropped/proven false..


----------



## Daf57 (May 24, 2014)




----------



## Veldar (May 25, 2014)

^ I really hate how after the MKFR demo Paul's parts were so simple and mixed down.


----------



## WhoThenNow7 (May 25, 2014)

Kiwimetal101 said:


> Duality a radio friendly song??



I gotta say I've heard it on the radio a good amount of times... just goes to show how much the radio and mainstream sucks now. That may be an ignorant statement; but, now the same rock station that used to play Got The Life, Not Falling, and Duality, is now playing some band called Imagine Dragons and some other crap I don't remember, nor would I want to remember. Unfortunately it plays on the radio while I'm at work, but luckily, I can hook my ipod to it, and Metallica seems work friendly enough


----------



## fps (May 25, 2014)

WhoThenNow7 said:


> I gotta say I've heard it on the radio a good amount of times... just goes to show how much the radio and mainstream sucks now. That may be an ignorant statement; but, now the same rock station that used to play Got The Life, Not Falling, and Duality, is now playing some band called Imagine Dragons and some other crap I don't remember, nor would I want to remember. Unfortunately it plays on the radio while I'm at work, but luckily, I can hook my ipod to it, and Metallica seems work friendly enough



Your job. I want it.


----------



## Entropy Prevails (May 25, 2014)

Veldar said:


> ^ I really hate how after the MKFR demo Paul's parts were so simple and mixed down.



I always wondered how Slipknot would have developed if they stayed on the same route as MFKR. I really like some songs off that record. More than the later stuff.


----------



## Veldar (May 25, 2014)

Entropy Prevails said:


> I always wondered how Slipknot would have developed if they stayed on the same route as MFKR. I really like some songs off that record. More than the later stuff.


 
*Goes and crys*

I just love how the bass is present, it makes the whole album.


----------



## themike (May 26, 2014)

Veldar said:


> ^ I really hate how after the MKFR demo Paul's parts were so simple and mixed down.



That's because he was too busy writing a LOT of the actual guitar parts


----------



## Entropy Prevails (May 27, 2014)

themike said:


> That's because he was too busy writing a LOT of the actual guitar parts



That makes no sense. Mixing is independent from the writing and besides which bandmember "forgets" its primary duty for the sake of another? It´s not like they were out of time. 
A lot of nu metal bands at that time just kind of ignored the bass.


----------



## DXL (May 27, 2014)

I think the bass might just be TOO prominent on MFKR. I have to turn it down when I'm listening with my head phones which means the music gets turned down as a whole. I'm a bassist but I even agree that theres a time and place for everything, including bass.


----------



## Veldar (May 27, 2014)

I personally think the bass being so present gives it a rawer feel, and the modern mix the bass under the guitars is the exact opposite.


----------



## RoRo56 (Jul 18, 2014)

#SLIPKNOT

They're teasing something new on their website, not much in the way of music, but it could be for a video. I'd expect some new music quite soon.


----------



## DXL (Jul 18, 2014)

They are masters at creating suspense, I honestly can't take it anymore


----------



## gunch (Jul 18, 2014)

Never listened to MFKR before what am I in for?


----------



## DXL (Jul 18, 2014)

silverabyss said:


> Never listened to MFKR before what am I in for?



You're in for a more "Korn meets-Corrosion of Conformity" like experience. The bass is fantastic though, very punchy.

This is my favorite song off that demo. It would later be sped up and made into (sic) off their debut album.
The song comes in at about 2:10


----------



## Entropy Prevails (Jul 19, 2014)

RoRo56 said:


> #SLIPKNOT
> 
> They're teasing something new on their website, not much in the way of music, but it could be for a video. I'd expect some new music quite soon.



Is there a chance that instead of a new drummer, clown did all the drum parts? Would be incredibly shitty but it is possible.


----------



## RoRo56 (Jul 19, 2014)

Entropy Prevails said:


> Is there a chance that instead of a new drummer, clown did all the drum parts? Would be incredibly shitty but it is possible.



From what I can gather, clown wouldn't be a very fast drummer. He played on 'til we die and that was a very laid back track. I haven't seen or heard of any other drumming work he's done.


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 19, 2014)

They got Max Weinberg's son to do drums for the new Slipknot. Forgot his first name....


----------



## DXL (Jul 19, 2014)

s2k9k said:


> They got Max Weinberg's son to do drums for the new Slipknot. Forgot his first name....



Was that confirmed or are people still thinking that because he left his other band after Joey left?


----------



## RoRo56 (Jul 19, 2014)

DXL said:


> Was that confirmed or are people still thinking that because he left his other band after Joey left?



I don't know why people would believe that story. A relatively unknown website states that they "received word" that he was to replace Jordison. In their own words;


> It is interesting to know he left that band in 2012, before Joey Jordison was kicked out/parted ways with Slipknot. While we have _*no evidence*_ to support this rumor we decided to pass it along...



So they openly admit that they have absolutely no evidence, but somehow connect his leaving Against Me! in 2012 to joining Slipknot in 2014? I left my old band in 2012, how do you know it's not me? Absolutely laughable that people would fall for this, it's just a small website who chanced their arm trying to get more traffic on their site. Evidently people fell for the bait. Anyway Weinberg isn't a metal drummer, he's played with Springstein, a hardcore band and a punk band. While Joey wasn't the best drummer by any stretch of the imagination, he wrote a lot of very fast technical parts.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 19, 2014)

DXL said:


> You're in for a more "Korn meets-Corrosion of Conformity" like experience. The bass is fantastic though, very punchy.
> 
> This is my favorite song off that demo. It would later be sped up and made into (sic) off their debut album.
> The song comes in at about 2:10





Hearing that track there, it's hard to see how they made quite such an evolutionary leap. As you say, it's Korn meets CoC, but when they reworked for that for 1999 it sounds like a different song. The same notes, but a totally different style.

I remember the first time I heard "Sic" on 1999, the only Slipknot track I'd heard before that was Wait and Bleed, so bought the album on the strength of that. When Sic kicked off, holy shit, mind = blown. I was already starting on the path of metal, having taken an interest in Marilyn Manson's "Disposable Teens" and "Fight Song", and started watching Kerrang tv, but hearing that 1999 Slipknot album locked the door behind me and pushed me into the abyss, I was hooked on metal from that moment.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jul 23, 2014)

Hmm
#SLIPKNOT


----------



## RoRo56 (Jul 23, 2014)

Zombie13 said:


> Hmm
> #SLIPKNOT



They had the full 3rd little clip up earlier. The background noise reminded me of Tattered & Torn off of the self-titled. The clarity on the ride cymbal is fantastic too.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 24, 2014)

What are these videos guiding us toward? What? What?!


----------



## Entropy Prevails (Jul 24, 2014)

Esp Griffyn said:


> What are these videos guiding us toward? What? What?!



They let us realize that Clown should really stop doing cheap teaser videos.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 24, 2014)

Entropy Prevails said:


> They let us realize that Clown should really stop doing cheap teaser videos.



I think they're pretty cool and it's an interesting way of drumming up interest. Maybe I'm alone in that?


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jul 24, 2014)

These 1st year film student attempts at being edgy are old hat and calling them teasers is gratuitous at best. Give me substance over a million cuts to random stuff that I'd see on a B grade horror movie found deep in the recesses of Netflix at 2 AM.


----------



## isispelican (Jul 24, 2014)

What if they never reveal who the new drummer is? Wouldn't be too long till someone found out but I think it would be cool.


----------



## DXL (Jul 24, 2014)

isispelican said:


> What if they never reveal who the new drummer is? Wouldn't be too long till someone found out but I think it would be cool.



They already where masks so if any band can pull that off it's them.


----------



## Korbain (Jul 25, 2014)

DXL said:


> They already where masks so if any band can pull that off it's them.



lol i'd love them to do that. Then when they retire they're like "yeah it was joey the whole time we were just being dicks"...

But yeah, these trailers are weird. Little hints/samples of songs in them for sure. I think the biggest question we all have is who the .... is drumming...it'd have to be a pretty ....ing bad ass drummer to replace joey. 

Either way i'm pumped, and as annoying as these teaser trailers are, it makes me want a new album even more. If these trailers are any reference to the way the album is, im getting a good 'iowa' vibe


----------



## Mprinsje (Jul 27, 2014)

DXL said:


> They already where masks so if any band can pull that off it's them.



It would also be a pretty dickhead move to pull though, then he'll always be "that guy who replaced joey" instead of making a name of his own.

Which means that's probably exactly what'll happen.


----------



## DXL (Jul 28, 2014)

They should get the guitarist from Murderdolls to be the new drummer. He seems like he'd be a good fit.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Jul 29, 2014)

Mprinsje said:


> It would also be a pretty dickhead move to pull though, then he'll always be "that guy who replaced joey" instead of making a name of his own.
> 
> Which means that's probably exactly what'll happen.



The nameless ghouls already sort of do the whole "un-named, unknown" thing. Working for a band like slipknot, I'd be happy with no credit so long as I got some money and good times out of it.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 29, 2014)

DXL said:


> They should get the guitarist from Murderdolls to be the new drummer. He seems like he'd be a good fit.



Isn't he in jail for being a nonce?


----------



## warpedsoul (Jul 29, 2014)

DXL said:


> They should get the guitarist from Murderdolls to be the new drummer. He seems like he'd be a good fit.



Call me crazy, but I like it. But I think the drummer from Scar The Martyr would be more their style.


----------



## Joose (Jul 29, 2014)

DXL said:


> They should get the guitarist from Murderdolls to be the new drummer. He seems like he'd be a good fit.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 29, 2014)

Mprinsje said:


> It would also be a pretty dickhead move to pull though, then he'll always be "that guy who replaced joey" instead of making a name of his own.
> 
> Which means that's probably exactly what'll happen.



The KISS method.


----------



## Sebastian (Jul 30, 2014)

I personally can't wait to hear the new album, new songs 


KQRX Rock 95.1 FM - TIME TO GET DIRTY...



> the new Slipknot radio single, which is slated to be released on the 26th of August (25 Aug in Europe.)



Oh hellyeah!


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jul 30, 2014)

i really hope this album brings back the aggression the first 2 albums had, leave the stone sour shit out of it.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 31, 2014)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> i really hope this album brings back the aggression the first 2 albums had, leave the stone sour shit out of it.



Yes, a million times yes.


----------



## Opion (Jul 31, 2014)

I stumbled across a Slipknot fan-page on Facebook that posted an interesting connection between the titles of all these teasers, that if you put them together they appear to be lyrics:

"The prescient, the nascent, the quotient,
the cystic, symbolic, condition.
Egregious, replete with this lesions,
succumb to the selfish creation."

This reminds me of classic pissed-off-at-the-world Corey Taylor lyrics ala Iowa/Vol.3 era. I'm still very confused as to what will become of this band now that two of the original members will be absent, but hoping for the best.

ALSO: Corey posted this cryptic message on his Facebook page...maybe we'll get this new song quicker than we originally thought...?


----------



## DXL (Jul 31, 2014)

Opion said:


> I stumbled across a Slipknot fan-page on Facebook that posted an interesting connection between the titles of all these teasers, that if you put them together they appear to be lyrics:
> 
> "The prescient, the nascent, the quotient,
> the cystic, symbolic, condition.
> ...



Those lyrics kind of remind me of the chorus to This Cold Black on All Hope is Gone


----------



## Entropy Prevails (Jul 31, 2014)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> i really hope this album brings back the aggression the first 2 albums had, leave the stone sour shit out of it.



I highly doubt that Corey is able to do that. Or that the whole band is. I predict even more stone sour.


----------



## Joose (Jul 31, 2014)

I actually have faith that it's going to be a decently aggressive album. Somewhere between Iowa and Vol 3.

I thoroughly enjoy all of their albums, but yeah... a little more aggression would be nice.


----------



## WhoThenNow7 (Aug 1, 2014)

I think the nine teasers is a stupid idea... Two original members gone.. and yet they still talk about "the nine"...


----------



## Chi (Aug 1, 2014)

Slipknot Premiere Crushing New Song, &#8220;The Negative One&#8221; - Hard Rock & Heavy Metal News | Music Videos |Golden Gods Awards | revolvermag.com

This certainly sounds promising. Check out their new song.


----------



## Metal_Webb (Aug 1, 2014)

Hi everyone, have had a bit of a break from the forum.

New Slipknot song sound crushing, they've gone back to the simple, angry, tribal roots. The guitar tone is a bit "bad" but the song is Simple/though/Solid. Video out on the 5th August.

As someone who's first metal experience was the Knot, I can't wait.


----------



## Dan (Aug 1, 2014)

My opinion on the new song...... 


 


next.


----------



## Rev2010 (Aug 1, 2014)

Just finished listening to it. Has a ton of energy which is promising, I just didn't think it was super awesome. But only one listen so far streamed from their site, so hard to really judge at this point in time. Still super psyched for the new album. A lot of times songs naturally grow on you. I absolutely HATED Korn's Never Never when I first heard it, now I love the song. So we'll see.


Rev.


----------



## Chi (Aug 1, 2014)

Metal_Webb said:


> Hi everyone, have had a bit of a break from the forum.
> 
> New Slipknot song sound crushing, they've gone back to the simple, angry, tribal roots. The guitar tone is a bit "bad" but the song is Simple/though/Solid. Video out on the 5th August.
> 
> As someone who's first metal experience was the Knot, I can't wait.



I actually find their tone quite awesome in this track.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 1, 2014)

Sounds in the vein of the first two albums, but still has a slight mellow Stone Sour tinge to it in some spots. Still more aggressive than most of the shit they released in a decade, though. Even has blast beats in some parts.


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm extremely happy with the new song! I really liked the samples used in the teasers, and was delighted to hear them here. First thoughts - they definitely went back to ST/Iowa 
Can't wait to see the video


----------



## welsh_7stinger (Aug 1, 2014)

After given it about 5 listens now. It sounds brill, only thing im not fussed on is the snare sound, not that full sounding. But f... has it got the adrenaline running thru my veins like mad.


----------



## maliciousteve (Aug 1, 2014)

New song sounds ok. I'll look forward to hearing other songs though, that one just didn't really grab me.


----------



## Nile (Aug 1, 2014)

Even if this is the weakest song, it isn't too bad of a weak song. Sounding pretty old school, kind of like Spit It Out.

That snare though. Needs more depth to it, far too snappy imo.


----------



## BusinessMan (Aug 1, 2014)

The new song is meh for me. I'm am incredibly disappointed based on all the hype. The guitar tone is awful. I still want to hear the rest of the album, but I am nowhere near as excited for it now.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 1, 2014)

I must be one of those guys that thought Slipknot never had good guitar tone.


----------



## Joose (Aug 1, 2014)

I am ALL about this song! Bring on more!


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Aug 1, 2014)

I think this song is great. My only complaint is the guitars are a little buried for me in the mix, the tone itself is awesome though. Drums sound huge in my opinion.


----------



## Joose (Aug 1, 2014)

AlexWadeWC said:


> I think this song is great. My only complaint is the guitars are a little buried for me in the mix, the tone itself is awesome though. Drums sound huge in my opinion.



Yeah, I agree with this. The drums sound great, they're just not modern sounding. They remind me of the first 2 albums. And the guitars do get a little lost when I listen on my earbuds; but they sound great in my car.

But yeah, no Stone Sour radio rock crap in this new song! Not even any clean vocals.


----------



## fps (Aug 1, 2014)

Wow, they have gone back to S/T kinda sound indeed, that can only be a good thing. The industrial horror, that vibe, is totally back.

Love the drum sound, it sounds like, again, S/T, and like Slipknot.


----------



## setsuna7 (Aug 1, 2014)

I like it. Slipknot's back!!


----------



## fps (Aug 1, 2014)

Slightly annoys me that left headphone guitarist isn't as tight as right headphone guitarist. But mostly I'll be blasting this through speakers so I don't care too much. Damn that was good stuff. I'm not listening any more til the album. Didn't buy the last one, this I'll get.


----------



## GiveUpGuitar (Aug 1, 2014)

That one blast beat section sold me. Wasn't digging it until that point. Then, for a second, they pulled out the death metal.


----------



## gorthul (Aug 1, 2014)

Well, nothing groundbreaking but I liked it. Some nostalgia flashes in front of my eyes...


----------



## Joose (Aug 1, 2014)

The more I listen, the more I love it.

I'm feeling so nostalgic right now. Think I just might sport a shirt I haven't worn in years tonight.


----------



## Petef2007 (Aug 1, 2014)

Bad guitar tone, weak mix, whole thing sounds too thin, Corey can't do this style anymore. 

Better than anything on the last album though. If Coreys vocals had the same weight behind them as they had on the first 2 albums this would be crushing, but as it is I just think its "alright".


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Aug 1, 2014)

Yesssss, I can fap to this!

The chorus is a bit VOL3/AHIG, and the mix doesn't exactly "pop" like I'd like it to, but the energy feels like it's there. I can hear the Mick Thomson in this one. Please god let this be a good album.

That verse riff ....ing slays me.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Aug 1, 2014)

Joose said:


> The more I listen, the more I love it.
> 
> I'm feeling so nostalgic right now. Think I just might sport a shirt I haven't worn in years tonight.



I'm wearing a Slipknot t shirt right now. As much as they've blown hard since Vol 3, I've never not owned, or regularly worn Slipknot t shirts in the last 14 years.


----------



## jwade (Aug 1, 2014)

That sounded like a b-side to Eyeless. 


I can definitely dig this. Here's hoping the rest of the album has the same s/t vibe.


----------



## JosephAOI (Aug 1, 2014)

Really, Eyeless? I saw more parallels with New Abortion, especially vocally. He does almost the exact same string of screamed notes once or twice.

Regardless, I ....ing love the song. The S/T and Iowa were absolutely amazing and I'm so stoked that they're going back to that sound.

EDIT: chorus reminds me of The Shape and there's a verse line a lot like I think My Plague?


----------



## ZXIIIT (Aug 1, 2014)

I liked it, miss the Ross Robinson touch though.

Donnie Steele not an official member yet, :/


----------



## MikeH (Aug 1, 2014)

Meh. I'll keep listening to Iowa and pretend that was their last album.


----------



## conorreich (Aug 1, 2014)

Wow color me impressed. To me this sounds like it should have come right after Iowa. 


EDIT: Also did anyone mentioned this is the first song without Joey Jordison? Not missing him honestly.


----------



## Joose (Aug 1, 2014)

conorreich said:


> Wow color me impressed. To me this sounds like it should have come right after Iowa.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Also did anyone mentioned this is the first song without Joey Jordison? Not missing him honestly.



Nope, not missing him either. Sounds just great.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Aug 1, 2014)

It does help that they've got the power piccolo sound right on, and the drummer does a great Joey impression on those snare rolls though.


----------



## -One- (Aug 1, 2014)

conorreich said:


> Wow color me impressed. To me this sounds like it should have come right after Iowa.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Also did anyone mentioned this is the first song without Joey Jordison? Not missing him honestly.



I only missed Joey till the blast beats came in


----------



## Kiwimetal101 (Aug 1, 2014)

I AM EXCITE!!

Could do with a better mix but its still early days, stop getting yah panties in a twist.

Slipknots back and bringing the heavy, REJOICE!!


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Aug 1, 2014)

Interesting, but I'm hoping this is also a teaser, and the rest of the material is even more aggressive. I've never "liked" their tone, but it was far more appropriate for their sound on S/T and Iowa. Iowa was actually extremely heavy guitar wise, which makes this sound thin or incomplete. The drums sit well, and are very clear as well as the bass. It's just the guitars which start good but drop back a bit. You can't hear any attack on the notes or chords in the mix. When they release other tracks or teasers I hope palm mutes punch hard.

That aside, it's a great step forward. Cory probably won't ever have the same aggression but he's older and sometimes that just goes with age. The attitude is right there and again, this obviously can't be the best of what's to come. Looking forward to this coming out.


----------



## Joose (Aug 1, 2014)

^Yeah. Honestly, I don't think any sane person could expect Corey to sound like be did back then. Been a lot of Stone Sour during that time. But he does sound very good still, in my opinion.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Aug 1, 2014)

MikeH said:


> Meh. I'll keep listening to Iowa and pretend that was their last album.



Yup. Been doing that since 2004.


----------



## ImNotAhab (Aug 1, 2014)

I am pretty underwhelmed with the new song to be honest. Maybe its a grower, not a show-er.


----------



## Rev2010 (Aug 1, 2014)

I remember reading an interview, I think it was with Mick Thompson, where he said he sees no need for sevenstrings. Is that true, have they never used 7's or 8's? I can imagine how Uber awesome they'd be using them - unless of course that was an ancient interview and they have which would make my point pointless. 


Rev.


----------



## Chi (Aug 1, 2014)

Never seen them using extended range. Even their Drop A stuff is purely on 6's. It's kinda' fine by me.

Though, on a second thought...could be interesting seeing them stepping into lower terrain.


----------



## DXL (Aug 1, 2014)

-One- said:


> I only missed Joey till the blast beats came in



Did everyone forget that there were blast beats on All Hope is Gone as well?


----------



## Korbain (Aug 1, 2014)

man that was ....ing sick. Has a very IOWA vibe, glad you can hear all the turn tables and shit again, they been missing the weirdness that added to their sound. Digging the guitar tone as well, has that dirty distortion from their early stuff as well 

Corey still has a beast of a voice lol machine  Can't wait for more!


----------



## Opion (Aug 1, 2014)

I freaking LOVE this new song. Pissed off, vicious, frothing with anger...that is the Slipknot I know and loved so much growing up. 

Does anyone feel like this song sounds like Joey played drums on it? Maybe i'm just a super-fan but the drum licks sound to me exactly like what Joey would play...just take a listen to People=Sh*t and then play this song right after. Very similar drumming styles. Either this has Joey's drumming on it or the new replacement just studied his style very carefully/played a very similar setup...

Either way, loving it, the samples are awesome, it almost sounds like an outtake from Iowa. My peen is hard.




MAJ Meadows SF said:


> That aside, it's a great step forward. Cory probably won't ever have the same aggression but he's older and sometimes that just goes with age. The attitude is right there and again, this obviously can't be the best of what's to come. Looking forward to this coming out.



If you take a journey back to the past and listen to Corey's voice around the end of the Vol. 3 album cycle (Big Day Out in Australia '05 is a good show to watch) you can notice Corey's voice sounding dry, brittle and worn out - he had a period of his voice sounding like complete dogshit, but regained his throaty screams on the All Hope Is Gone era. Just goes to show how your voice can take a beating sometimes, and like you said, age can do that to you. But Corey sounds like he's in top form on this track, and still knows how to channel that aggression, even after playing in Stone Sour for years.


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 2, 2014)

Opion said:


> Either this has Joey's drumming on it or the new replacement just studied his style very carefully/played a very similar setup...



I thought just the same thing - the new drummer REALLY did his homework!


----------



## -One- (Aug 2, 2014)

DXL said:


> Did everyone forget that there were blast beats on All Hope is Gone as well?


The blast beats were my favorite part of All Hope Is Gone, but like most people here, I didn't really care for the album. I started late on Slipknot, with Vol. 3, but once I heard the self-titled, Iowa, and Mate. Feed. Kill. Repeat. I just pretty much disregarded Vol. 3 and All Hope Is Gone. I like to keep my Slipknot and my Stone Sour separate


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Aug 2, 2014)

Rev2010 said:


> I remember reading an interview, I think it was with Mick Thompson, where he said he sees no need for sevenstrings. Is that true, have they never used 7's or 8's? I can imagine how Uber awesome they'd be using them - unless of course that was an ancient interview and they have which would make my point pointless.
> 
> 
> Rev.



I cannot remember reading such an interview, maybe he said it, I doubt he did but maybe I'm wrong. Given that Morbid Angel are one of his favourite bands and Trey Azagthoth has used 7s for years, I'm sure Mick is aware of their uses and applications. Let us not forget Kerry King, who once said "7 strings are gay" (around the height of the popularity of nu metal, when they were very popular with one camp, and deeply unpopular with many so-called "real" metal types), only to later end up using them on Slayer albums himself - although arguably he could have gotten away with still using 6s.

I doubt we'll see Slipknot using 7s though, if they were going to do it, the first wave of nu metal was the time, and they didn't do it then, I doubt they'll be late adopters.


----------



## lemeker (Aug 2, 2014)

The new tune is ok, it's nothing really great. Sounds like they picked up where they left off. I will really reserve judgment till I hear the rest of the album though. 


I thought All Hope is Gone was a good album. Maybe I'm a little odd!!!!


----------



## DXL (Aug 2, 2014)

lemeker said:


> I thought All Hope is Gone was a good album. Maybe I'm a little odd!!!!



It was, and a lot heavier than people make it out to be. The title track is probably the most death metal song they've ever written, and This Cold Black is pretty heavy in a more groove metal sense. Even though i might have some bias since AHIG is the album that got me into Slipknot.


----------



## -One- (Aug 2, 2014)

DXL said:


> It was, and a lot heavier than people make it out to be. The title track is probably the most death metal song they've ever written, and This Cold Black is pretty heavy in a more groove metal sense. Even though i might have some bias since AHIG is the album that got me into Slipknot.


I haven't seen anyone deny how heavy it was musically, but I think a lot of people are critical of Corey's decisions on how to do the vocals on the album. Honestly, I don't blame them though. A lot of the album felt like Corey wanted to do Stone Sour, but the rest of the band wanted to do Slipknot. Although there were a few tracks that just felt like Stone Sour b-sides...


----------



## matt397 (Aug 6, 2014)

Some info
http:// http://www.metalinjection.net/latest-news/slipknot-frontman-reveals-album-release-month-teases-new-single-drummer-mask-info-coming-soon

So Jay Weinberg taking over for Jordison? It would be cool if a fan got the spot.


----------



## Dwellingers (Aug 7, 2014)

Stoked for this, appreciate all their releases equally. For a bigger band, their production have always sound rough and not-polished. Glad the continue that route. Song slays!


----------



## -One- (Aug 7, 2014)

Just so everyone who is bitching about the production knows, Corey said that that mixing wasn't finished on the album yet (three tracks to go, no mention of which), and that mastering hadn't started, so we have a possibly unmixed, totally unmastered track here. It will not sound that way on the album.


----------



## jay moth (Aug 7, 2014)

Does that mean, that bands are nowadays using unmixed and unmastered tracks in official videos? No sarcasm involved, just asking.


----------



## fps (Aug 7, 2014)

jay moth said:


> Does that mean, that bands are nowadays using unmixed and unmastered tracks in official videos? No sarcasm involved, just asking.



Corey did say it wasn't the official first single, which comes in a couple of weeks, so it's possible.
EDIT: Unmastered that is. The song is obviously a finished mix, or very close to a finished mix.


----------



## Joose (Aug 7, 2014)

...I want it to sound just like The Negative One with slightly louder guitars.

I hope they don't ruin the feel of it by polishing it way too much.


----------



## DXL (Aug 7, 2014)

From the way Corey's describing the new album I'm getting a Vermillion sort of vibe. I always thought that song was very dark and melodic, and I love Vermillion so I wouldn't even mind if the new album was in that style. Although I really want to see more stuff like The Negative One.


----------



## DXL (Aug 24, 2014)

New Slipknot single out!



Honestly, I hate it. It sounds like Stone Sour and there is nothing at all that hits me. There's zero emotion and zero power, I really hope the rest of the album does not come out like this.


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 24, 2014)

I read some interviews with Corey and was expecting something different... 
First time I listened to it: just ok... I guess most of the time I was  why the Stone sour vocals...

Second time: I think it's cool, I really like the "darker" parts


----------



## Rev2010 (Aug 24, 2014)

Thanks for posting that  Sadly, I was sooo looking forward to this tracks release and haaaate it. Seriously it's: Take 2 weak parts and repeat them several times. That and I don't care for the Ozzy'esque chorus effect he uses on the chorus. God, that was so disappointing.  Of course I'll need a few more listens over a few days but I don't think my view will change much.


Rev.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Aug 24, 2014)

Wow, that was really shit.


----------



## MikeH (Aug 24, 2014)

Got about 2 minutes in. This whole "going back to our Iowa sound" is a load of shit.


----------



## Rev2010 (Aug 24, 2014)

MikeH said:


> Got about 2 minutes in. This whole "going back to our Iowa sound" is a load of shit.



Well they said it's a cross between Iowa and Vol 3. Buy it doesn't even sound like Vol 3,heck it doesn't even sound anywhere near as good as the slower tracks on AHIG. 

Rev.


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 24, 2014)

MikeH said:


> Got about 2 minutes in. This whole "going back to our Iowa sound" is a load of shit.



I remember Corey said it will be a mix of IOWA and Vol 3... I guess "The Negative One" was Iowa, and this is Vol 3 



Rev2010 said:


> Of course I'll need a few more listens over a few days but I don't think my view will change much.
> 
> 
> Rev.



My view changed  I think I concentrated on the spoken and "darker" parts, which I really liked


----------



## Mprinsje (Aug 24, 2014)

has a bit of a vermillion vibe to it, not as good though.

I'm not a big fan of slipknots more "accesible" songs so i'm still maintaining some hope.


----------



## SD83 (Aug 24, 2014)

Might as well need a few more listens, but so far I definitly like it.


----------



## fps (Aug 24, 2014)

I haven't listened yet, but yay for the attention span of the modern metalhead and their 2 minute into first listen snap reviews. How are we different from pop fans again?


----------



## DXL (Aug 24, 2014)

fps said:


> I haven't listened yet, but yay for the attention span of the modern metalhead and their 2 minute into first listen snap reviews. How are we different from pop fans again?



I've listened to the song about 6 times already and it sounds worse every time


----------



## TimothyLeary (Aug 24, 2014)

kinda miss this


----------



## fps (Aug 24, 2014)

DXL said:


> I've listened to the song about 6 times already and it sounds worse every time



I just don't appreciate the way they're getting instant dismissal from some people, if they're interested enough to listen to what they have to offer in the first place. It's one song on an album, who knows how it fits. I don't know, I haven't listened yet, I probably will, it's just about respect for the artist. And about an album as a listening experience, how it might fit in. But an approach to music based on engagement, rather than instant approval or dismissal, is pretty rare I suppose. I'm not saying it applies to you specifically.

Then again I'm totally on-guard about that kind of thing because after 3 years of hating Heritage I tried it again the other month and now I love it. Art's like that.


----------



## Rev2010 (Aug 24, 2014)

fps said:


> I just don't appreciate the way they're getting instant dismissal from some people, if they're interested enough to listen to what they have to offer in the first place. It's one song on an album, who knows how it fits.



While I agree, and am still tremendously looking forward to the album, Corey's words were something like, "When people here the next track they're going to lose their minds!!". Corey of course thinks the track is the bomb-diggity, and so far it seems most don't agree. 


Rev.


----------



## Entropy Prevails (Aug 24, 2014)

Regardless if the song is more Stone Sour or more Slipknot, it´s boring IMO. And people who still think that they somehow will produce something like IOWA or Selftitled haven´t learned their lesson even after vol 3 and AHIG.


----------



## DXL (Aug 24, 2014)

fps said:


> I just don't appreciate the way they're getting instant dismissal from some people, if they're interested enough to listen to what they have to offer in the first place. It's one song on an album, who knows how it fits. I don't know, I haven't listened yet, I probably will, it's just about respect for the artist. And about an album as a listening experience, how it might fit in. But an approach to music based on engagement, rather than instant approval or dismissal, is pretty rare I suppose. I'm not saying it applies to you specifically.



I agree but looking back at the singles from all their other albums they usually release the best as the singles, so now I'm kind of scared


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Aug 24, 2014)

So I just listened to "The Devil in I" for the first time, and I honestly can't remember a whole lot of it now that the song is done, other than thinking that this has to be one of the most emotionless Slipknot songs I've ever heard. It sounds like they approached the writing and performance of this song with all the enthusiasm of someone on their way into the dentist's office for a root canal, and the blastbeat part in the end feels like it was tacked on to prove that this is indeed a Slipknot song, and not a leftover Stone Sour song. Only even that comparison is a bit unfair, because even SS have at least some energy going on in most of their stuff. I'll give it a few more listens, as well as the album as a whole, as I've been a Slipknot fan for a long time, but I am definitely not feeling what I've heard so far.


----------



## fps (Aug 24, 2014)

DXL said:


> New Slipknot single out!




I wonder if I'm listening to the same song. This is dark, industrial and nightmarish. Will say it's a big shame they went back to the chorus at 4 minutes or so, I thought it was going to take off somewhere else. But the vocals are great. Anyway I won't listen again til the album comes out, if nothing else this is going to be an atmospheric, entertaining listen.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Aug 24, 2014)

Without a doubt the worst Slipknot song I've ever heard. There are literally no redeeming features. From that terribly-judged wah intro, to the lifeless riffing, the crap Ozzy-esque vocals, the hopelessly tacked on blast beat part. There is nothing good about this.


----------



## DC23 (Aug 24, 2014)

I don't mind it. Can't say it was incredibly memorable, but I've heard worse songs for sure. Then again, I liked AHIG so maybe I'm not a true fan anyways


----------



## MikeH (Aug 24, 2014)

fps said:


> I haven't listened yet, but yay for the attention span of the modern metalhead and their 2 minute into first listen snap reviews. How are we different from pop fans again?



If something within the first two minutes of a song doesn't sound good to me, I have no reason to listen to the rest of the song.


----------



## Petef2007 (Aug 24, 2014)

Stone Sour with heavier (albeit crap sounding) guitars and a more metal (albeit crap sounding) approach to drums. 

Big disappointment after The Negative One, although I had a feeling it would sound like this after the whole "Iowa crossed with Vol 3" comments.


----------



## Korbain (Aug 25, 2014)

hmm might take a few listens...i don't mind it. Wish he kept it more aggressive in the chorus though atleast. I surely don't hate it as much as some people do...i'm digging the raw dirty sound as well 

Besides the vocals it doesn't really sound too much like stone sour. Though i do hope the rest of the album does away with too much clean singing, i listen to slipknot to hear corey's brutal voice and stone sour for his clean singing


----------



## Petef2007 (Aug 25, 2014)

A whole glut of Slipknot information - 

New album will be called ".5: The Gray Chapter", released on October 21st.

Tracklisting -

01. XIX
02. Sarcastrophe
03. Aov
04. The Devil In I
05. Killpop
06. Skeptic
07. Lech
08. Goodbye
09. Nomadic
10. The One That Kills The Least
11. Custer
12. Be Prepared For Hell
13. The Negative One
14. If Rain Is What You Want
15. Override (bonus track)
16. The Burden (bonus track)

And heres the godawful cover art - 








I don't know how to feel about this. Some of the song titles sound like they could be seriously heavy tunes but things like "Killpop" and "Be Prepared For Hell" sound like reject Murderdolls titles. And that cover art is ....ing terrible in my opinion. 

Have at it guys.


----------



## jonajon91 (Aug 25, 2014)

Is anyone happy about that album art? At all?

---edit---

What's up with the release date being 10 days early? I though slipknot albums come out on Halloween


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Aug 25, 2014)

Are they trolling?


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Aug 25, 2014)

Please god, let this be a joke.


----------



## jonajon91 (Aug 25, 2014)

That release date does make me think that this could be wrong or misleading. It just strikes me as so odd that they would not release it on the 31st.


----------



## fps (Aug 25, 2014)

Hahaha. Oh my god. Oh my god. Ridiculous. That artwork changes my view of the first single a fair bit too.


----------



## fps (Aug 25, 2014)

Although it might be the first shot of their new drummer?


----------



## Petef2007 (Aug 25, 2014)

Plus rumours are they're no longer working with Donnie Steele, who was playing bass, which means if thats true we have no idea who is playing drums and who is playing bass. 

Although I like to think theres a tease in the tracklisting and the song title "Lech" means Kerim "Krimh" Lechner on drums. 

But lets be honest, no. 

I can only hope, as mentioned a few posts above, that the cover is a massive troll because......shit.


----------



## setsuna7 (Aug 25, 2014)

Pre-ordered on iTunes, sadly,that is the COVER...


----------



## Veldar (Aug 25, 2014)

They have replaced/simulated (ezdrummer and a guitarist doubling guitar parts on bass) their rhythm section, who happened to be the main writers, listen to Iowa, it is heavy right?

Listen to the interplay between the drums and riffs, it grooves hard most of the time due to (possibly) Paul and Joey jamming everything out with each other getting that classic bassist/drummer connection not many bands can groove without it.


----------



## ChubbyEwok (Aug 25, 2014)

That cover really makes me sad  Who on earth thought that was a good idea? Maybe the skeleton dude is supposed to represent Paul? I don't know, I still hope the album will be awesome though.


----------



## Veldar (Aug 25, 2014)

^ I don't think so, maybe his wife the model has boobs anyway.


----------



## Obsidian Soul (Aug 25, 2014)

Lol...maggots have been waiting for years for this type of album art?Utterly horrendous.The picture from The Negative One or even The Devil In I would've been better...


----------



## Entropy Prevails (Aug 25, 2014)

How thought that was a good idea? That must be one of the worst album covers I´ve ever seen. I bet it was Clown who "designed" that.


----------



## fps (Aug 25, 2014)

Petef2007 said:


> A whole glut of Slipknot information -
> 
> And heres the godawful cover art -
> 
> ...



Change of plan. I'm a grown man, not a child, I'm not walking into a shop and buying an album with that cover on it from another human being.


----------



## fps (Aug 25, 2014)

Now I'm thinking, with this artwork, coupled with that disappointing decision to go back to the chorus at the 4 minute mark of the new single instead of taking the momentum that had been generated and going somewhere epic with the music, that this album's writing and conception has been rushed.


----------



## DXL (Aug 25, 2014)

fps said:


> Now I'm thinking, with this artwork, coupled with that disappointing decision to go back to the chorus at the 4 minute mark of the new single instead of taking the momentum that had been generated and going somewhere epic with the music, that this album's writing and conception has been rushed.



It's really unfortunate given they had 6 years to write this album


----------



## SD83 (Aug 25, 2014)

That looks better than 80% of the cover artworks I've seen in the metal section when I was shopping for new records today. It's not great or groundbreaking or anything, but I don't see how it is even remotly horrible. Well, it seems I stand alone here anyway as I like "The devil in I" more every time I listen to it. It's not Iowa, but that was 13 years ago, if no one had told me what band this is I might have had no idea except that the vocals sound a lot like Corey Taylor, but it still sounds great to me. Emotionless? Not all!


----------



## cronux (Aug 25, 2014)

it's great and I like it... until Corey starts singing


----------



## fps (Aug 25, 2014)

SD83 said:


> That looks better than 80% of the cover artworks I've seen in the metal section when I was shopping for new records today. It's not great or groundbreaking or anything, but I don't see how it is even remotly horrible. Well, it seems I stand alone here anyway as I like "The devil in I" more every time I listen to it. It's not Iowa, but that was 13 years ago, if no one had told me what band this is I might have had no idea except that the vocals sound a lot like Corey Taylor, but it still sounds great to me. Emotionless? Not all!



Yeah completely disagree with the charge of emotionless, think the vocal performances on both released tracks have been amazing.


----------



## fps (Aug 25, 2014)

DXL said:


> It's really unfortunate given they had 6 years to write this album



Well this is the thing! Slipknot is the legacy, I really think they'll regret all the Stone Sour albums if this one turns out not to be brilliant. Will reserve judgment, I still think, having listened once, it's a good song that could really grow on me, and work well as part of an album.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Aug 25, 2014)

SD83 said:


> That looks better than 80% of the cover artworks I've seen in the metal section when I was shopping for new records today. It's not great or groundbreaking or anything, but I don't see how it is even remotly horrible.



It's a woman (or a girly man) in a skeleton onesie, posing against shed wall in a pseudo-sexual position. It looks like a joke cover for a Halloween party album.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Aug 25, 2014)

I thought they said "The Negative One" was a one off, standalone single and wasn't going to be included on the new record? I'm not complaining because I like that song, but why is that on the tracklist? Or am I completely imagining this?

EDIT: nvm, I'm dumb http://www.metalinjection.net/latest-news/slipknot-frontman-reveals-album-release-month-teases-new-single-drummer-mask-info-coming-soon


----------



## fps (Aug 25, 2014)

Esp Griffyn said:


> It's a woman (or a girly man) in a skeleton onesie, posing against shed wall in a pseudo-sexual position. It looks like a joke cover for a Halloween party album.



If the band name was actually daubed on the wall, and there was no skeleton in the picture, or a differently posed skeleton onesie person, I can imagine this being horrific, like the torture room in Wolf Creek. But this hasn't been done well.


----------



## Joose (Aug 25, 2014)

I think the cover is insanely half-assed, I hope there's a good story behind it or something.

"The Devil In I"... I'm basically pretending it doesn't exist, until I hear the rest of the album. Amongst a bunch of heavy, it may be a nice touch.

"The Negative One" gives me plenty of optimism. 

All hope, is not gone.


----------



## jwade (Aug 25, 2014)

The cover looks like a fan made an ill-judged attempt at sending them a 'sexy' picture, and they decided to just use it for the cover. Pretty lame, even for a band known for making use of cheesy, pseudo-occult imagery.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Aug 25, 2014)

jwade said:


> The cover looks like a fan made an ill-judged attempt at sending them a 'sexy' picture, and they decided to just use it for the cover. Pretty lame, even for a band known for making use of cheesy, pseudo-occult imagery.



The thing is, when they've used that pseudo-occult imagery in the past it's always looked good, slick and professional. The difference this time is that instead of the label finding a photo and video team to do this stuff and make it look good, Shawn "Portnoy" Crahan has been made the unofficial art director for the band. All we're seeing now is that his ideas suck, and his execution is even worse. Then again, after Corey and Jim have been left to run roughshod over the music, why shouldn't be Shawn be allowed to put his own shitty stamp on the art? There's little damage left to be done tbh.


----------



## fps (Aug 25, 2014)

jwade said:


> The cover looks like a fan made an ill-judged attempt at sending them a 'sexy' picture, and they decided to just use it for the cover. Pretty lame, even for a band known for making use of cheesy, pseudo-occult imagery.



I honestly thought it was a troll cover til I found the Blabbermouth link.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Aug 25, 2014)

I could care less of the cover art, if the mix and songs are heavier the rest of the way. Maybe this is a total mind f*ck, with a majority of tracks being much heavier than The Negative One and with less Stone Sour moments. Maybe. A man can dream.



Shit that is a terrible cover.


----------



## neurosis (Aug 25, 2014)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> I could care less of the cover art, if the mix and songs are heavier the rest of the way. Maybe this is a total mind f*ck, with a majority of tracks being much heavier than The Negative One and with less Stone Sour moments. Maybe. A man can dream.
> 
> 
> 
> Shit that is a terrible cover.



After reading some of the interviews with Root saying how he was so excited and how his mojo was flowing and this and that I am not too happy with the second new track.

As far as the art direction goes I am really let down. First album featured them, which makes sense as a presentation "welcome to the show" this is what we represent kind of thing. By that time they also had to really push the image, because it was such a big part of the band.

Second album was stronger. With an established recognizable aesthetic they were free to push that. Left behind was a good example of that strategy, how to anchor the image in people's minds while sticking to the vibe of the band. The Iowa cover, despite the stereotype was their strongest. It was also successful in terms of conveying this eeriness about a place like Iowa, which from Spain I could only imagine through the mythology of their interviews and lyrics.

Third album had the zipper, which was a great way of packaging everything slipknot into one symbol. 

I feel the fourth album cover was a lazy move. I have read in interviews that they didn't really communicate the same or get together to work much. Maybe that's why they felt they had to go with a group photo again? This is also when Clown started being more at the forefront of the art direction of the band, taking over film and directing responsibilities for a lot of the groups media output.

And now here we are... the new record has a chick in a costume on it. And I feel, if there is a theme that it will be resolved throughout the rest of the campaign for the record. If it doesn't I don't know what it does, because as far as art it is the easiest route they could have taken. 

I am still excited for this record but I feel a lot of us will agree that the look and feel is not there at all.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Aug 26, 2014)

Man after a number of listens to the two new tracks, I HATE the guitar tone. It's just weak for this band. Too clean and sterile, not enough saturation and hair that gives off size and power. There is a hollow feel to the mix as well, like there is something missing or held back. I've been disappointed with their tone since Vol. III, so I guess promises of "Iowa" influenced tracks made me think things would get dirtier again. This isn't tech-death so it doesn't need surgically clean and smooth regarding guitar tones. I'd love to re-amp those tracks with a Bogner or ENGL. Hell, a Dark Terror or Root's signature amp can sound way nastier than these tracks do, and those are f*cking 15 watt lunchbox amps. 

The guitars and bass just don't sound huge. There is power and they are not thin by any stretch, but their is just a certain heft they are missing. It's like they tried to refine their AHIG tone, and now it's too clean. Personally, I find it a detriment to their sound.


----------



## Opion (Aug 26, 2014)

So apparently the album art came directly from a flyer that was posted up around the 1st ever Knotfest. Probably a picture taken by Clown.

I'm a bit disappointed with the album cover. But then again, AHIG had a bit of a lame cover, but was way better than this one to me.

I'll let the music speak for itself when it finally does.


----------



## neurosis (Aug 26, 2014)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> Man after a number of listens to the two new tracks, I HATE the guitar tone. It's just weak for this band. Too clean and sterile, not enough saturation and hair that gives off size and power. There is a hollow feel to the mix as well, like there is something missing or held back. I've been disappointed with their tone since Vol. III, so I guess promises of "Iowa" influenced tracks made me think things would get dirtier again. This isn't tech-death so it doesn't need surgically clean and smooth regarding guitar tones. I'd love to re-amp those tracks with a Bogner or ENGL. Hell, a Dark Terror or Root's signature amp can sound way nastier than these tracks do, and those are f*cking 15 watt lunchbox amps.
> 
> The guitars and bass just don't sound huge. There is power and they are not thin by any stretch, but their is just a certain heft they are missing. It's like they tried to refine their AHIG tone, and now it's too clean. Personally, I find it a detriment to their sound.



I feel there is no low and some interest placed in the drums being more noticeable. 

It´s a weird sound, which makes it their own... but you know, when Korn went back to their so called roots and did the Oildale thing (I could´t sit through the rest of the album sorry) the sound might have been reminiscent of the old days but the whole vibe wash´t there anymore. 

Now they are going on tour together and I wonder if some people in the band as it´s normal when a name reaches this status have been looking elsewhere for direction, meaning there is a few careers in upper tier bands around there that have taken this route. I feel they are distilling everything raw about them to the level of the common denominator, but then again... they are making a living out of this and over the years the train slows down. It´s not easy to continue to be angry when you are traveling towards the top of the food chain in your business. 

For all the time they had to do this I think they should have waited a little longer and go at it more calmly. It seems that all of a sudden they jumped up and felt the urge to do this quick. 

Also, could it be that they are trying to pull a Metallica here? Let´s just mix this thin so when people throw in their subwoofers and car stereos it blasts?


----------



## fps (Aug 26, 2014)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> Man after a number of listens to the two new tracks, I HATE the guitar tone. It's just weak for this band. Too clean and sterile, not enough saturation and hair that gives off size and power. There is a hollow feel to the mix as well, like there is something missing or held back. I've been disappointed with their tone since Vol. III, so I guess promises of "Iowa" influenced tracks made me think things would get dirtier again. This isn't tech-death so it doesn't need surgically clean and smooth regarding guitar tones. I'd love to re-amp those tracks with a Bogner or ENGL. Hell, a Dark Terror or Root's signature amp can sound way nastier than these tracks do, and those are f*cking 15 watt lunchbox amps.
> 
> The guitars and bass just don't sound huge. There is power and they are not thin by any stretch, but their is just a certain heft they are missing. It's like they tried to refine their AHIG tone, and now it's too clean. Personally, I find it a detriment to their sound.



Definitely a bit of the Lars Ulrichs, smashing the drums up.


----------



## WhoThenNow7 (Aug 27, 2014)

I don't like the cover.. but I can get past that as long as the music is good. I really liked The Negative One.. but The Devil In I... What the hell.. I agree that in the midst of a heavy album it might be a nice touch, but.. yeah definitely a buzz kill. When I heard The Negative One I was excited because even though it's not one of their best songs, it had the aggression that I figure we all were hoping for. Now I know what to expect: Not a mix of Iowa and Vol. 3, but a mix of an evolved slipknot and stone sour.

I'm still interested and anxious to hear the rest of the album; but like I said, the new single was a bit of a buzz kill.


----------



## neurosis (Aug 27, 2014)

WhoThenNow7 said:


> I don't like the cover.. but I can get past that as long as the music is good. I really liked The Negative One.. but The Devil In I... What the hell.. I agree that in the midst of a heavy album it might be a nice touch, but.. yeah definitely a buzz kill. When I heard The Negative One I was excited because even though it's not one of their best songs, it had the aggression that I figure we all were hoping for. Now I know what to expect: Not a mix of Iowa and Vol. 3, but a mix of an evolved slipknot and stone sour.
> 
> I'm still interested and anxious to hear the rest of the album; but like I said, the new single was a bit of a buzz kill.



Don´t you feel like the Devil in I could benefit from being faster and then go into a slower tempo in the chorus? It´s like the groove is not there, despite feeling like there would be.


----------



## DXL (Aug 27, 2014)

neurosis said:


> Don´t you feel like the Devil in I could benefit from being faster and then go into a slower tempo in the chorus? It´s like the groove is not there, despite feeling like there would be.



That would be awesome. Or at least keep the dark verse, get rid of the Stone Sour-esque vocals in the verse and replace with more Vermilion vocals, and then sink even deeper into something so dark and depressing it just kills you. The chorus has no feeling.


----------



## JoeyW (Aug 27, 2014)

"The Devil In I" sounds like Metallica haha

also: Worst. Album cover. Ever.


----------



## neurosis (Aug 28, 2014)

JoeyW said:


> "The Devil In I" sounds like Metallica haha
> 
> also: Worst. Album cover. Ever.



Wait a minute. Are you saying they are the table now? Or St anger wooooujntnyuuiiiiii. :wavy:


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Aug 30, 2014)

In light of the limp-wristed cack that Slipknot wrought upon us recently, I decided to revisit one of the high water marks in intensity, not just for Slipknot but for music in general.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VVHehFlgPB4

Just 2 days ago was the 13th birthday of "Iowa". It it was a child, it would be in highschool by now!


----------



## jonajon91 (Aug 30, 2014)

Is there any word on new masks? If i'm not wrong, they got new masks between each album?


----------



## DXL (Aug 30, 2014)

jonajon91 said:


> Is there any word on new masks? If i'm not wrong, they got new masks between each album?



Yeah they do get new masks but they have not released them yet.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Aug 30, 2014)

Petef2007 said:


>



Hmm... if you look closely... I'm positive that is a nude female in body paint.

I live in a town with some international-award-winning body artists... this seems okay, but...

I wonder if they thought the 'controversial' factor of having a nude female done up as a skeleton, combining sex and death perhaps? I dunno if it works, even assuming that's what they're after.

Also, is the title a reference to Paul?


----------



## Mprinsje (Aug 30, 2014)

MerlinTKD said:


> Hmm... if you look closely... I'm positive that is a nude female in body paint.
> 
> I live in a town with some international-award-winning body artists... this seems okay, but...
> 
> ...



Huh, now that you say it, I believe so too.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Aug 30, 2014)

It's too bad that Corey just can't keep his Stone Sour vocals reserved for....idk....Stone Sour? It's not just the vocals though. I find the guitars to be equally weak sounding.


----------



## Vrollin (Aug 30, 2014)

Are you guys really going on about the cover? Who the .... cares, its an album cover, I dont know about everyone else but when I listen an album on my phone, in the car, at my computer, at the gym, anywhere, I'm not sitting there with the album cover in one hand going these songs are great but the album cover is ruining this chorus.....


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 30, 2014)

No one said it's ruining the song. 

The song itself is pretty ....ing terrible. The album cover is just another shitty decision.


----------



## DXL (Aug 30, 2014)

Guys, speed up The Devil in I about 20-30% without changing the pitch (if you have a DAW this should be extremely easy). It actually sounds amazing.


----------



## Ben.Last (Sep 1, 2014)

I wonder if Taylor would still be getting flak for his vocals sounding exactly as they do now if he'd never re-started Stone Sour. Honestly, I don't think so. I think it's just something for people to latch onto to complain about.

As many people have already said, if this is the one "soft" song on the album, then I don't see a problem. I think it's fine. I do think it's a really bad choice for a "first" single though. 

As for the album cover... their album covers have always been kind of trashy and lame (for lack of a more applicable word).


----------



## fps (Sep 1, 2014)

Ben.Last said:


> I wonder if Taylor would still be getting flak for his vocals sounding exactly as they do now if he'd never re-started Stone Sour. Honestly, I don't think so. I think it's just something for people to latch onto to complain about.
> 
> As many people have already said, if this is the one "soft" song on the album, then I don't see a problem. I think it's fine. I do think it's a really bad choice for a "first" single though.
> 
> As for the album cover... their album covers have always been kind of trashy and lame (for lack of a more applicable word).



I think his vocals sound fantastic. Really surprised others don't.


----------



## Entropy Prevails (Sep 1, 2014)

Ben.Last said:


> I wonder if Taylor would still be getting flak for his vocals sounding exactly as they do now if he'd never re-started Stone Sour. Honestly, I don't think so. I think it's just something for people to latch onto to complain about.
> 
> As many people have already said, if this is the one "soft" song on the album, then I don't see a problem. I think it's fine. I do think it's a really bad choice for a "first" single though.
> 
> As for the album cover... their album covers have always been kind of trashy and lame (for lack of a more applicable word).



Well the argument about Corey restarting Stone Sour and trashing his voice are legit, I think. After all, his voice sounded fine in 2002 but he definitely needed a break. Since he didn´t, but instead even went on a tour afterwards he trashed his voice. In addition to that he also didn´t really use a safe screaming technique so that helped destroy it as well.


----------



## Joose (Sep 1, 2014)

Considering the mofo is 40, did make some mistakes with vocal techniques and show frequency, I'd say he sounds just fine. I dunno if people were expecting him to sound like he did 10 years ago or what, but regardless of what he had decided to do over the years, his voice would have changed over the past decade.

I mean really... Jonathan Davis, James Hetfield, Phil Anselmo or any of the more pioneer-like vocalists in the metal world, do any of them sound like they used to? No, not really; only their tone of voice. Expecting a metal vocalist to sound the same as they did many years ago is a bit absurd, in my opinion.


----------



## Ben.Last (Sep 1, 2014)

Joose said:


> Considering the mofo is 40, did make some mistakes with vocal techniques and show frequency, I'd say he sounds just fine. I dunno if people were expecting him to sound like he did 10 years ago or what, but regardless of what he had decided to do over the years, his voice would have changed over the past decade.
> 
> I mean really... Jonathan Davis, James Hetfield, Phil Anselmo or any of the more pioneer-like vocalists in the metal world, do any of them sound like they used to? No, not really; only their tone of voice. Expecting a metal vocalist to sound the same as they did many years ago is a bit absurd, in my opinion.



Seriously. I wish I could find a f*u*cking singer that sounds as good as Taylor does now.


----------



## Joose (Sep 1, 2014)

Ben.Last said:


> Seriously. I wish I could find a f*u*cking singer that sounds as good as Taylor does now.



Me too man. Sure, I dig all the modern growls and then I also enjoy the lighter clean vocals going on these days, but a powerful vocalist is becoming a really, really rare thing. Like Dan from Tesseract; does he sound good? Absolutely. Is there power behind it? Surely not that I can hear. Musicians right now are getting more complex for the most part, whereas vocalists are getting lazy. When will the trend be for _every_ member of the band to bring their A-game?

Fact is, while Taylor may not have as much power as he used to, I guarantee you his decibel levels and consistency will smash most other vocalists right now.


----------



## neurosis (Sep 1, 2014)

DXL said:


> Guys, speed up The Devil in I about 20-30% without changing the pitch (if you have a DAW this should be extremely easy). It actually sounds amazing.



Thanks for this! I knew it had to work well.


----------



## fps (Sep 2, 2014)

Ben.Last said:


> Seriously. I wish I could find a f*u*cking singer that sounds as good as Taylor does now.



Truth. The thing additionally is Corey has been doing this regularly FOR 15 YEARS, on huge stages to massive crowds. He's not recorded an album then done 20 shows to support it then gone away again. And the anger in his voice, and his lyrics, are way beyond 99% of metal vocalists I've heard, his versatility too, his distinctiveness, he may not be to everyone's taste, but he's done and is doing an incredible job. As good as it gets as a metal frontman, truly top-tier. 

As Joose said, do you really expect a metal vocalist to sound how they did ten years ago, at any stage? That's ridiculous. But I'd say his voice in these recordings has a manic intensity and edge under it.


----------



## Korbain (Sep 2, 2014)

fps said:


> Truth. The thing additionally is Corey has been doing this regularly FOR 15 YEARS, on huge stages to massive crowds. He's not recorded an album then done 20 shows to support it then gone away again. And the anger in his voice, and his lyrics, are way beyond 99% of metal vocalists I've heard, his versatility too, his distinctiveness, he may not be to everyone's taste, but he's done and is doing an incredible job. As good as it gets as a metal frontman, truly top-tier.
> 
> As Joose said, do you really expect a metal vocalist to sound how they did ten years ago, at any stage? That's ridiculous. But I'd say his voice in these recordings has a manic intensity and edge under it.



Exactly  he's a quality singer. While im hoping the rest of the vocals are more aggressive than in the devil in I...there is no denying he can sing. He owns it live as well!


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Sep 2, 2014)

Maybe it's the vocal phrasing. Back on the older Slipknot albums, he was singing, not as technically accomplished then but always sounding aggressive, but dishing out vocal melodies that really worked with the song. These last few albums, the clean singing has sounded more angsty and whiny than angry, if you ask me.


----------



## Vrollin (Sep 5, 2014)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Maybe it's the vocal phrasing. Back on the older Slipknot albums, he was singing, not as technically accomplished then but always sounding aggressive, but dishing out vocal melodies that really worked with the song. These last few albums, the clean singing has sounded more angsty and whiny than angry, if you ask me.



Would love to see more vocal melodies like in Eyeless, one of my top 5 slipknot songs for sure!


----------



## neurosis (Sep 10, 2014)

Does anybody know what the new image of the band will be? I hear the two new members might remain nameless and today an interview in loud wire mentioned that both will wear the same mask.


----------



## Entropy Prevails (Sep 10, 2014)

neurosis said:


> Does anybody know what the new image of the band will be? I hear the two new members might remain nameless and today an interview in loud wire mentioned that both will wear the same mask.



That would be douchebaggery beyond belief. Another one of clowns great "thought provoking" ideas.


----------



## The Shit Wolf (Sep 10, 2014)

Yeah...^ that seems dumb? The same ....ing mask? Why? I mean I know it's just mask blah blah blah should be about the music blah blah but really how hard is it to make...

one. more. mask?


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Sep 10, 2014)

Slipknot&#8217;s Corey Taylor Talks &#8216;.5: The Gray Chapter,&#8217; 2014 Knotfest + Moving Forward



> *Corey, you&#8217;re a KISS fan so you know they brainstormed character ideas before revealing their new drummer Eric Carr as The Fox in 1980. Has there been similar brainstorming in the Slipknot camp about creating the right onstage persona for your new drummer?*
> 
> Kind of, but not really. We wanted to make something that still looked unified but still stayed with the spirit of what the band is all about. Instead of trying to find something that was individualistic, we designed &#8212; well, Clown designed a mask that the drummer and the bass player will both wear. On one hand they get a mask but at the same time, it&#8217;s not the individual mask that we in the band use. We knew that any attempt to do anything like that might be taken as disrespectful, but at the same time it&#8217;s part of the way of moving, getting past the hardest steps, which is just moving on. So, we decided that we would come up with a mask that works for both the bassist and the drummer and that&#8217;s what they&#8217;ll wear on stage.


----------



## fps (Sep 10, 2014)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> Slipknots Corey Taylor Talks .5: The Gray Chapter, 2014 Knotfest + Moving Forward



Wow, it wouldn't be disrespectful to the previous performers if the new people had their own masks. It's sure as hell disrespectful to the new people to make them not feel like part of the band though.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Sep 10, 2014)

This is like that thing when Korn made that touring guitarist stand behind a wall of amps so the crowd couldn't really see him. Corey just doesn't want the spotlight on anyone but himself, Jim and Shawn. They should have just used session musicians.


----------



## Ben.Last (Sep 10, 2014)

How about we let the guys that they have coming on to play bass and drums decide whether it's disrespectful to them? Huh? There's a novel thought.


----------



## Mprinsje (Sep 10, 2014)

Clown should really stop doing all the artsy stuff. It's all kinda corny.


----------



## Petef2007 (Sep 10, 2014)

Making both the new drummer and the new bassist wear the same mask makes them out to not be as important as the other members. 

They're the ....ing backbone.

If they're in Slipknot why not let them design their own masks like the other members get to do?

Things seem to be going downhill quickly after The Negative One.


----------



## GRUNTKOR (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## Ben.Last (Sep 11, 2014)

Music "fans" are the worst.


----------



## neurosis (Sep 11, 2014)

Esp Griffyn said:


> This is like that thing when Korn made that touring guitarist stand behind a wall of amps so the crowd couldn't really see him. Corey just doesn't want the spotlight on anyone but himself, Jim and Shawn. They should have just used session musicians.



They kept him off-stage and then just recently, he died. However at the Revolver awards he was on display while Zack Wylde was playing that tribute moment.

If it´s a new member but not a contributor I guess that´s ok-ish. In the case of Korn I think they just didn´t need a new guitar player other than the live setting so they just didn´t bother involving him.

In this other case it looks like they don´t want new members altogether so they are looking for the best way to incorporate these two people. 

What I have been thinking today is that when the band arrived on MTV and Hit Parader and whatnot the whole appeal was built around the frantic live show and the anonymity of the members. By the time Iowa came out people were already trying to see who they were and it wash´t until Stone Sour came back around that we started seeing faces more regularly.

I wonder if the new members will stay nameless and faceless for as long as they can keep that up and what numbers, if they are assigned new numbers, they will get.

This band has two peaking points for me in my memory. One, the moment where they set the drum kit on fire in Madrid at the round for their first tour. I was in high school still. They broke everything to pieces and then made a pile and added zippo lighter fluid... voila. tattered and torn might have been the end of the set.

And then, me sitting on the rug Christmas morning unpacking Disasterpieces a few years later and my dad being like ¨sigh¨here you go again. I recall making my parents watch it since my sister is into drumming. My dad hated it. My mom thought the spectacle was worth it.  Go mom.

All in all this band managed to draw attention back to Metal in that it was an important gateway for a lot of us at the time to go back out of the fading Korn phase. Their live shows were absolutely insane. And they draw pretty crazy crowds. I am actually excited not to know what is going on, which is part of their strategy I guess. But I hope the tunes are worth the wait. If I was them i could´t care less. I just personally would like this to kick me out of my shoes.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Sep 11, 2014)

Ben.Last said:


> How about we let the guys that they have coming on to play bass and drums decide whether it's disrespectful to them? Huh? There's a novel thought.



Well we can be all noble and naive, but what is the point, we might as well form our own opinions on it, we are adults after all, and if you think you're ever going to get an honest interview from these new guys, or any interview at all, then good luck. These guys aren't going to be contributing members - half of the band as it exists are not involved in the writing process, and having to use anonymous masks just shows that they're second class members, perhaps even third class members, since the original members seem to have fallen into a two tier system.


----------



## Ben.Last (Sep 11, 2014)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Well we can be all noble and naive, but what is the point, we might as well form our own opinions on it, we are adults after all, and if you think you're ever going to get an honest interview from these new guys, or any interview at all, then good luck. These guys aren't going to be contributing members - half of the band as it exists are not involved in the writing process, and having to use anonymous masks just shows that they're second class members, perhaps even third class members, since the original members seem to have fallen into a two tier system.



Good points. It's awesome to have you around with all that inside info you have from spending all that time with them. 

Snark aside, I don't see how anything you just said has anything to do with my point. What's the point of anyone but the individuals involved claiming that it's "disrespectful"?


----------



## fps (Sep 11, 2014)

Ben.Last said:


> How about we let the guys that they have coming on to play bass and drums decide whether it's disrespectful to them? Huh? There's a novel thought.



Not a chance they'll say a single thing about it that is trustworthy. I'm just saying if that happened to me I'd be disappointed coming into the band and being told I didn't get a unique identity on stage. How would you feel?


----------



## Ben.Last (Sep 11, 2014)

fps said:


> Not a chance they'll say a single thing about it that is trustworthy. I'm just saying if that happened to me I'd be disappointed coming into the band and being told I didn't get a unique identity on stage. How would you feel?



Trustworthy??? Oh jeez. Give me a f*u*cking break. They have an opportunity to play in one of the biggest metal bands in the world. I'd be ecstatic.

Do I think it's cool that they're doing it this way? No. Do I think that I need to get all indignant on behalf of these guys? No. And I find it kind of silly the extent to which some people will b*i*tch about this from the outside.


----------



## Entropy Prevails (Sep 11, 2014)

Ben.Last said:


> Trustworthy??? Oh jeez. Give me a f*u*cking break. They have an opportunity to play in one of the biggest metal bands in the world. I'd be ecstatic.
> 
> Do I think it's cool that they're doing it this way? No. Do I think that I need to get all indignant on behalf of these guys? No. And I find it kind of silly the extent to which some people will b*i*tch about this from the outside.



I understand that you like Slipknot and feel the need to defend them, but that doesn´t mean that people shouldn´t form their own opinions. Whether they are from the outside or inside doesn´t matter. Corey issued a statement and their reasoning and we react to it. What inside knowledge do we need to understand the situation? Of course the new members know what they´re in for. Of course they won´t say they feel disrespected. I wouldn´t if I were in their shoes. It´s all business and they know it. 

However, I and many other people believe that from an "image" standpoint that move doesn´t make sense. And to me its obvious that the new members will be treated as second class members in every way. And I don´t like it when people get treated worse without any apparent reason.


----------



## Petef2007 (Sep 11, 2014)

I love the whole "you don't know what goes on in the band and therefore can't have an opinion about it" line of logic. I got the same crap thrown at me in the Wintersun thread.

The band give us information. They present us with facts, and ask us to purchase an end product. Regardless of what goes on behind the scenes, the minute they start asking us for money, we are allowed to have an opinion on what we're being asked to purchase. When they make a statement in regards to member changes - or in this case, image changes - we're allowed an opinion on that also, as that lineup or image change is part of the package that we're purchasing. 

I also love how some people get so damn heated when someone on an internet forum has an opinion that differs from their own.


----------



## fps (Sep 11, 2014)

Ben.Last said:


> Trustworthy??? Oh jeez. Give me a f*u*cking break. They have an opportunity to play in one of the biggest metal bands in the world. I'd be ecstatic.
> 
> Do I think it's cool that they're doing it this way? No. Do I think that I need to get all indignant on behalf of these guys? No. And I find it kind of silly the extent to which some people will b*i*tch about this from the outside.



I'm not getting indignant, you're responding very, very defensively on something where we apparently agree. And watching the band on-stage with two of them wearing identical masks that won't be as cool as the others will take away from the visual spectacle and distract from the performance by reminding everyone at all times of the behind-the-scenes tragedy and interpersonal issues in the band. That's my take, as for being ecstatic, you can feel more than one emotion at once, and trying to be empathetic to it I'd say despite it being totally awesome there'd be a slight twinge of disappointment at not being able to join the band 100%, at being marked out as not a true member when on stage. My basis for it, as another forumite said, is how Korn treated their touring guitarist. That wasn't cool, and on stage it really killed the vibe.


----------



## Ben.Last (Sep 11, 2014)

Petef2007 said:


> I also love how some people get so damn heated when someone on an internet forum has an opinion that differs from their own.



I love how some people assume that someone else is getting "so damn heated" in an internet forum discussion. I assure you, I'm not. I've just been using conversational language. I curse in conversation. 


And, to address all of the 3 newest posts. Go ahead and form opinions. I never said don't. I guess my point is just...

Why the heck is it such a big deal to you? Do you pay attention to how much the restaurants you go to pay their employees and get upset when one gets hired on at a lower wage than another because that's demeaning??? We DON'T know what goes on behind the scenes. And that does matter. What if the reality is that these guys asked for this arrangement and Taylor's stated reason is just more interesting sounding in their opinion? Who knows? Who cares? They're all just people, but "fans" react to things like they're supposed to be these perfect beings that do every single thing in the exact way that every single fan would want.

So, again, why does it matter?


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Sep 11, 2014)

Ben.Last said:


> I love how some people assume that someone else is getting "so damn heated" in an internet forum discussion. I assure you, I'm not. I've just been using conversational language. I curse in conversation.
> 
> 
> And, to address all of the 3 newest posts. Go ahead and form opinions. I never said don't. I guess my point is just...
> ...



People who aren't worked up/heated typically only use one punctuation mark. 

From the outside looking in, regardless if intended, you appear worked up.

I'm sort of indifferent on the whole subject though. I only listen to the music. I don't really care about the individuals behind the music. It is however pretty childish. If the members truly felt that Paul and Joey couldn't be replaced, they should have just disbanded.


----------



## neurosis (Sep 11, 2014)

The first video is coming out tomorrow. Let´s see what the fuzz has been all about.


----------



## Petef2007 (Sep 11, 2014)

You know what? I was gonna type out a retort and once again defend my position, but I really, REALLY can't be arsed repeating myself. I'm done.

If the video for "The Devil In I" is coming out tomorrow, lets just wait for that and see what it brings.


----------



## neurosis (Sep 11, 2014)

It would actually be a lot of fun if we could all meet up and watch it together. i am sure some fun discussion would happen.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Sep 11, 2014)

Jim left stone sour so how are him and corey going to get along enuff to finish a tour


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 12, 2014)

Dawn of the Shred said:


> Jim left stone sour so how are him and corey going to get along enuff to finish a tour



From what I remember Jim did not left. Jim wanted to concentrate on writing new Slipknot songs and Stone Sour found a replacement for the tour at that time. Later the band decided to keep the replacement full time.
Jim even posted a tweet: "I'm not in that band anymore. Not my decision. Not happy about it."

I don't think that will really affect the relations in Slipknot. I bet they've already talked about the Stone Sour situation.

As for the New members wearing the same mask I think it's a good decision. 
I didn't mind when they had the replacement bassist backstage, but a drummer backstage sure would be weird 

I hope to finally see new masks in the new video 

Also: Shameless Self Promotion  but if anyone would like to check out the Mick Thomson sculpture I'm currently working on you can see the photos here:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/art-media-photography/276670-mick-thomson-sculpture-work-progress-thread.html#post4121439


----------



## isispelican (Sep 12, 2014)

it's out and holy shit that video is sick!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XEEasR7hVhA


----------



## warpedsoul (Sep 12, 2014)

They killed their AHIG personas. Great video. Very unique.


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 12, 2014)

isispelican said:


> it's out and holy shit that video is sick!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XEEasR7hVhA



Yeah, that was awesome, I really liked it! Funny how the same band can be responsible for this kickass video and the horrible Negative One video.


Rev.


----------



## jonajon91 (Sep 12, 2014)

isispelican said:


> it's out and holy shit that video is sick!




Embeded


----------



## Mprinsje (Sep 12, 2014)

cool video.

so, any clues on who the new drummer/bass player might be?


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Sep 12, 2014)

http://picpaste.com/pics/bass.1410534819.png

Dave Ellefson


----------



## Blood Tempest (Sep 12, 2014)

For whatever reason, the few shots of the drummer playing reminded me of Atom Willard, but I HIGHLY doubt he's the drummer since he's been doing a lot of work with Against Me. I know everyone is saying Jay Weinberg, but the whole thing is confusing. I'm miffed.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Sep 12, 2014)

A lot of people are saying it looks like Roy Mayorga behind the drums...definitely a good choice if that's the case, as he's an awesome drummer with great groove and feel. The new video is pretty awesome, but I can't seem to shake the overall impression of "meh" that I get from the song itself...it just kinda drags along for awhile, and then there's a random blastbeat tacked onto the end, and then it's over. I'm still gonna give the new album a fair chance when it comes out before I form any kind of final opinion on it, however, as I've been a Slipknot fan for many years, and there may still be some surprises lurking behind that awful album cover.


----------



## setsuna7 (Sep 12, 2014)

That is super awesome!! When Mick tears his old self!!!! that is wicked!!


----------



## Blood Tempest (Sep 12, 2014)

CJLsky said:


> A lot of people are saying it looks like Roy Mayorga behind the drums...definitely a good choice if that's the case, as he's an awesome drummer with great groove and feel. The new video is pretty awesome, but I can't seem to shake the overall impression of "meh" that I get from the song itself...it just kinda drags along for awhile, and then there's a random blastbeat tacked onto the end, and then it's over. I'm still gonna give the new album a fair chance when it comes out before I form any kind of final opinion on it, however, as I've been a Slipknot fan for many years, and there may still be some surprises lurking behind that awful album cover.



If it's Roy, all the butt hurt Stone Sour comments are gonna come flooding out. He's a phenomenal drummer and would fit very well, I agree. I think this album is going to be very good. I don't really have any complaints with this song. And if "The Negative One" is any indication of the other tracks, I think this album will be pretty damn solid and heavy. I'm eager to hear it.


----------



## Ben.Last (Sep 12, 2014)

Rev2010 said:


> Yeah, that was awesome, I really liked it! Funny how the same band can be responsible for this kickass video and the horrible Negative One video.
> 
> 
> Rev.



Well, none of them were even in the Negative One, so it was probably treated as one step above a lyric video.


----------



## RoRo56 (Sep 12, 2014)

If you pause the video at 4:14, you can see the K logo (of Zildjian Cymbals) on the drummer's right hand splash. All the cymbal stands are DW but the drums themselves aren't, it would be easy to tell by the oversized tension rods and the mounting system. Roy Mayorga plays Sabian so it can't be him.

The bassist has a fairly unique hand tattoo with D E T H across his fingers. Surely someone would recognise him


----------



## KristapsCoCoo (Sep 12, 2014)

Basist is Alessandro Venturella judjing by the tats...


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Sep 12, 2014)

The video was impressive in some ways. The effects were of a good quality, especially the part where Mick tears his head apart, but the strange mask that Corey wears during the singing part just looks silly, it looks like he's had a green screen mask on that they've then painted a mask design onto in post-production.

Actually, the masks do bother me a bit in this video, mainly Corey's goofy face thing looking like a Warhammer goblin, Shawn's mask just looking naff these days, he looks more like a distressed Barbara Streisand than an evil clown, and Craig's nails now being so long it seems like he can barely money these days. The new band member masks are total non-masks, as I had predicted.

The concept of the video was interesting (if only we could put Vol3 and AHIG in a room with some explosives and make them go away so easily) and the execution was pretty slick, but I can't get over the fact that this really is a crap song. Just lifeless, dull and boring from start to finish. It's easily one of the least heavy songs they've ever done, and imo almost certainly their worst.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Sep 12, 2014)

New video isnt bad. New mask seem ok but id like to see better pics of them


----------



## MetalheadMC (Sep 12, 2014)

Song isnt terrible by any means. I just dont think it fits the video or message. Ive always liked slipknot and stone sour but ive always liked my slipknot on the heavier side. Hoping this album is a little less stone sour-ish than AHIG


----------



## Petef2007 (Sep 12, 2014)

New band photo, masks a bit better visible in this. Some changed a lot, some (Micks) not so much. Drummer and bassist seem - despite previous claims - to be in different masks. Drummers reminds me of Coreys from Vol 3 era. 







Still putting my money on the drummer being Krimh Lechner.


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 12, 2014)

Petef2007 said:


> New band photo, masks a bit better visible in this. Some changed a lot, some (Micks) not so much. Drummer and bassist seem - despite previous claims - to be in different masks. Drummers reminds me of Coreys from Vol 3 era.
> 
> Still putting my money on the drummer being Krimh Lechner.



I think Mick hasn't changed a bit - it looks like the same since Vol. 3 ... 
Craig seems to have the same one as well 
Jim, Sid had those masks during the last shows... 

I on the other hand woul definitely put my money on the drummer not being Krimh.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Sep 12, 2014)

Petef2007 said:


> New band photo, masks a bit better visible in this. Some changed a lot, some (Micks) not so much. Drummer and bassist seem - despite previous claims - to be in different masks. Drummers reminds me of Coreys from Vol 3 era.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Drummer and bassist masks certainly look similar, but not identical. Seems much less silly when you see it, as I think they fit in quite nicely. I find Jim's beard to be the most fascinating thing about their appearance though.


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 12, 2014)

Chokey Chicken said:


> I find Jim's beard to be the most fascinating thing about their appearance though.


----------



## Ben.Last (Sep 12, 2014)

Chokey Chicken said:


> I find Jim's beard to be the most fascinating thing about their appearance though.



RIIIIGHT???

I felt the same watching the video. I was just like, "Hmmm.. that's... similar to his old one... but... beard... can't... look... away"


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Sep 12, 2014)

Jim's mask looks so much like his real face that these days he might as well just use facepaint!

Mick's mask has undergone minor updates over the years, from a 3 piece of studded leather, to a one piece latex or vinyl item these days. It no longer has the segmented look, it's been made shorter and wider to fit his face profile better and it has brow furrows so it looks like he is a scowling. I'n glad the changes to this mask have been minor, as it's a tough design to improve upon. His massive physique and that mask, coupled with the fact that he is something of an enigma, at least compared to Jim, Shawn, Joey and Corey, make him by far the most imposing member.






vs






This guy has stage presence up the ying yang. I've definitely got a bit of hero worship going on with this guy, which is why it stings so much that we've not heard this lauded death metal project, and Slipknot appear ready to continue to languish for the forseeable future.


----------



## Ben.Last (Sep 12, 2014)

Corey, however, does seem to be the one to veer off the farthest with his mask designs, and I do think that they've gotten progressively weaker, design-wise.

On the topic of the new guys' masks: 
I think, now that I've seen the type of focus they got in the video, that the basic, similar masks they've been given have more to do with a plan for future development than any disrespect or not wanting to fully include them in the group. I think we're going to see them be something that grows into more individual representations as time goes by, and I think that's something that's actually pretty cool. It certainly seems like a lot better scenario than what someone like, say, Jason Newsted dealt with for years after he joined Metallica, which was years of hazing and being made to feel, behind the scenes, like he wasn't a part of the group.


----------



## DXL (Sep 12, 2014)

Ben.Last said:


> Corey, however, does seem to be the one to veer off the farthest with his mask designs, and I do think that they've gotten progressively weaker, design-wise.



Corey's AHIG mask is definitely my favorite with the original mask closely behind. Not really feeling the new mask though.


----------



## jwade (Sep 12, 2014)

Based on something I was told awhile back, I'm under the impression that the bassist/drummer masks are somewhat generic due to a desire to get things a bit more solidified in terms of membership/lineup longevity. 

If the new guys end up working out in regards to touring and later end up being contributing members, I'd assume that their masks would then 'evolve', so to speak.


----------



## axxessdenied (Sep 12, 2014)

lol.... the new vid is pretty cool.


----------



## xCaptainx (Sep 13, 2014)

The new bassist is a guitar tech by the name of Vman. Google it, the hand tattoo gives it away. 

I hope it's a full time gig for him. I met him once on tour when he was guitar tech for Bring Me The Horizon. He's a lovely guy!


----------



## fps (Sep 13, 2014)

Ben.Last said:


> Corey, however, does seem to be the one to veer off the farthest with his mask designs, and I do think that they've gotten progressively weaker, design-wise.
> 
> On the topic of the new guys' masks:
> I think, now that I've seen the type of focus they got in the video, that the basic, similar masks they've been given have more to do with a plan for future development than any disrespect or not wanting to fully include them in the group. I think we're going to see them be something that grows into more individual representations as time goes by, and I think that's something that's actually pretty cool. It certainly seems like a lot better scenario than what someone like, say, Jason Newsted dealt with for years after he joined Metallica, which was years of hazing and being made to feel, behind the scenes, like he wasn't a part of the group.



Yes it seems the rumour of identical masks was wrong, and I'm glad to see they have their own embryonic identities in there. Now to see how they kick off on stage!
FWIW I also thought Corey's masks became less interesting. The original one was very much playing off the nu-metal kick of the time, but I dug it, it was wild.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Sep 13, 2014)

I hate to say it, and I'm not comparing the two or trying to bring up old dead beefs, but Corey's mask reminds me of Jeffery Nothing's bloody Butcher appearance from a couple years back. I like that him and Sid both try to do new shit all the time though. A bit contrasting to everyone else who either stays nearly the same (Mick) or keeps a similar idea and makes tweaks. (Shawn)


----------



## slapnutz (Sep 13, 2014)

Hate me for this is you want... but masks aside, I was hoping the song itself would sound more brutal and hectic like their selftitled.


----------



## Entropy Prevails (Sep 13, 2014)

slapnutz said:


> Hate me for this is you want... but masks aside, I was hoping the song itself would sound more brutal and hectic like their selftitled.



I respect your opinion but come on. It´s been ten years since they changed their style and fifteen years since selftitled. Move on!


----------



## jonajon91 (Sep 13, 2014)

So little talk about Sid's new mask, it's fvcking awesome and I want one!


----------



## jonajon91 (Sep 13, 2014)

Let's Examine The New SLIPKNOT Masks - Metal Injection

Metal injection have some good pictures of all the masks.


----------



## MetalheadMC (Sep 13, 2014)

slapnutz said:


> Hate me for this is you want... but masks aside, I was hoping the song itself would sound more brutal and hectic like their selftitled.



I agree. I love slipknot but this seemed almost 'too upbeat' for a song about inner demons.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Sep 13, 2014)

jonajon91 said:


> Let's Examine The New SLIPKNOT Masks - Metal Injection
> 
> Metal injection have some good pictures of all the masks.



Corey's mask looks more funny that menacing or sinister, it's just poor. Shawn's new mask is crap too. I am disappoint.


----------



## fps (Sep 13, 2014)

What a fantastic video. The pre-chorus gives me goosebumps. I still wish they hadn't gone back to the chorus after the blast beats, which come at the most perfect moment. But I won't forget the vid in a hurry.


----------



## Ben.Last (Sep 13, 2014)

slapnutz said:


> Hate me for this is you want... but masks aside, I was hoping the song itself would sound more brutal and hectic like their selftitled.



I don't think anyone is going to hate you, but be aware that they've come out and said that the album feels to them like a cross between Iowa and Vol. 3, so there's going to be songs like this that aren't completely "Br00000talZZZ!"


----------



## Joose (Sep 13, 2014)

The video made me love the song, somehow. I already liked it, but now I love it. 

Still doesn't sound like Stone Sour, which is a win in itself. And the only thing I would have done differently is carry the blast beats into the last chorus; that would've been sweet.


----------



## fps (Sep 13, 2014)

Joose said:


> The video made me love the song, somehow. I already liked it, but now I love it.
> 
> Still doesn't sound like Stone Sour, which is a win in itself. And the only thing I would have done differently is carry the blast beats into the last chorus; that would've been sweet.



Yeah I don't like the pause.


----------



## jwade (Sep 13, 2014)

Joose said:


> The video made me love the song, somehow. I already liked it, but now I love it.



The reason is Jim's beard.


----------



## Vrollin (Sep 13, 2014)

Esp Griffyn said:


>



Am I the only one who thinks his mask makes him look like the ice cream van is outside?? Dat smile....


----------



## Joose (Sep 13, 2014)

jwade said:


> The reason is Jim's beard.



Could be. Definitely not his mask... "The Crow" tops my overrated movies list, and the his masks remind me too much of it. 

I like Corey's new mask, and Sid's, Mick's are always great.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Sep 13, 2014)

I liked the new video and all the symbolism in it, not sure about Corey's mask, I'm biased towards the '99 and Iowa versions. Pretty cool that Chris and Craig have kept their masks relatively the same all this time.


----------



## DXL (Sep 13, 2014)

Zombie13 said:


> I liked the new video and all the symbolism in it, not sure about Corey's mask, I'm biased towards the '99 and Iowa versions. Pretty cool that Chris and Craig have kept their masks relatively the same all this time.



Well Craig's used to have a visor which was actually pretty cool


----------



## slapnutz (Sep 14, 2014)

Entropy Prevails said:


> I respect your opinion but come on. It´s been ten years since they changed their style and fifteen years since selftitled. Move on!



Fair enough point. I'm probably just greedy and wanted more of self titled song style since Iowa was a bit of departure. On the positive it forces me to bother looking for new music which is win win for music industry.



Ben.Last said:


> I don't think anyone is going to hate you, but be aware that they've come out and said that the album feels to them like a cross between Iowa and Vol. 3, so there's going to be songs like this that aren't completely "Br00000talZZZ!"


Lolz, yep well that explains it. Sorry I dont really follow the current Slipknot news so didnt know what to expect until watching it on youtube for the first time.


----------



## rebornself27 (Sep 14, 2014)

the 2 songs I've heard are exellent dig them both I'm very excited to hear the full ablum


----------



## JoeyW (Sep 14, 2014)

Why does that guy start eating himself in the video?


----------



## Ben.Last (Sep 14, 2014)

JoeyW said:


> Why does that guy start eating himself in the video?



Because he's tasty?


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Sep 14, 2014)

I still like jim jester mask from 1st album and iowa best. Coreys from vol 3 is cool.


----------



## Asrial (Sep 14, 2014)

JoeyW said:


> Why does that guy start eating himself in the video?



I'm thinking it would be tasteless to say he thinks he's "finger lickin' good".


----------



## ZXIIIT (Sep 14, 2014)

DXL said:


> Well Craig's used to have a visor which was actually pretty cool



And it was a motorcycle helmet, but every one after that has been relatively the same.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Sep 15, 2014)

When is the album set to come out?


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Sep 15, 2014)

Zombie13 said:


> And it was a motorcycle helmet, but every one after that has been relatively the same.



It wasn't a bike helmet.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Sep 15, 2014)

Esp Griffyn said:


> It wasn't a bike helmet.



I remember reading it was an old racing helmet during the self titled era, oops.


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 15, 2014)

Esp Griffyn said:


> It wasn't a bike helmet.



And I actually laughed outloud when I scrolled down and saw this pic 


Rev.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Sep 15, 2014)

Zombie13 said:


> I remember reading it was an old racing helmet during the self titled era, oops.



They've said it was a stock car helmet in an interview before, but it doesn't look like one of those either.


----------



## Ben.Last (Sep 15, 2014)

It was obviously cobbled together. It looks like it was something like this, with the face shield added.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Sep 15, 2014)

Didnt his first one have real nails or spikes and the he switched to rubber ones. Could be wrong


----------



## Ben.Last (Sep 16, 2014)

Don't know why the photo I posted isn't showing up. This is what I was referring to.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Sep 16, 2014)

I think he actually used a racing helmet during the MFKR era but had some scuba diving equipment attached to it just like his s/t era mask.


----------



## Veldar (Sep 16, 2014)

^ My favourite Slipknot lineup.


----------



## Vrollin (Sep 16, 2014)

Who are the members in that mfkr pic?


----------



## Mprinsje (Sep 16, 2014)

Vrollin said:


> Who are the members in that mfkr pic?



clown, joey, paul, mick, craig, anders colsefni (or whatever that's spelled) and i don't know who as the last dude. wasn't it donny steele?


----------



## no_dice (Sep 17, 2014)

I agree the video for The Devil in I is pretty awesome, but I don't like that song AT ALL.


----------



## Mprinsje (Sep 17, 2014)

here, a video with closer looks at the masks


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Sep 17, 2014)

^Nice!


----------



## PlumbTheDerps (Sep 17, 2014)

no_dice said:


> I agree the video for The Devil in I is pretty awesome, but I don't like that song AT ALL.



The chorus riff is awesome, but Corey's vocals are definitely drawing more on Stone Sour than traditional Slipknot material. But Duality, Wait and Bleed, etc. were pretty similar in that respect.


----------



## DXL (Sep 17, 2014)

Was Joey Jordison Fired From SLIPKNOT For Substance Abuse Issues? - Metal Injection

Interesting article but I don't fully understand where they got that it would be substance abuse, although it is a good guess.


----------



## Korbain (Sep 18, 2014)

DXL said:


> Was Joey Jordison Fired From SLIPKNOT For Substance Abuse Issues? - Metal Injection
> 
> Interesting article but I don't fully understand where they got that it would be substance abuse, although it is a good guess.



If you read between the lines of what corey is saying, it sounds like it was substance abuse...obviously most of them have sobered up and settled down. Joey has admitted he went through a rough time on the charles not long ago, so it makes sense.

Sad they fired him because of that, he must have been pretty outta hand or maybe they didn't want to risk another paul gray happening in their band. At first i thought it was legal shit do with his side band, and not being allowed in 2 bands on one record label or some shit. 

It's not like joey hasn't been touring the whole time, he was in the studio writing before corey and jim for this new album, seems a bit over the top to sack him.


----------



## Opion (Sep 18, 2014)

This is an interview with Joey came out in 2008 - two years later, Paul Gray overdosed:

Slipknot Drummer On His Battle With Drugs: 'I Was Basically Dying' - Blabbermouth.net



> "I realized I had a problem with narcotics when I realized that I wasn't just hurting myself, I was hurting the people around me," Jordison told Kerrang! "I had a real moment of clarity last year. My girlfriend at the time, a girl who I thought I was gonna be with forever, cheated on me and I went on a three-week coke binge. I actually wrote some of the riffs for the new album ['All Hope Is Gone'] around that time, which is the only good thing to come out of it. But I just wasn't having fun anymore and my family knew it".
> 
> "My sister, Annie, kept trying to call me but I didn't want to speak to anyone. The phone was off the hook," he continued. "I didn't answer my door, the lights were off, and I was just ....ing ragingly pissed off all the time. So she sent me a picture of my nephew. He was trying to play drums and he was wearing one of my old masks. And so I called her and she put him on the phone and he said 'I love you, uncle Joey,' and I was like '.... it, I'm done. This is ....ing stupid.' I realized I was basically ....ing dying. It took that to make me realize what was really important in my life and that I'd done a lot of mean things to people."



And I think this one kinda speaks to the sort of attitude that Corey was insinuating...on one hand, yeah, they're in ....ing Slipknot, but these are 30-40 year old men now, they're not in the late 20's:



> Jordison also told Kerrang! that he's already bought his own grave.
> 
> "It's over down on Second Avenue [in SLIPKNOT's home town of Des Moines, Iowa]," he said. "That's what being in SLIPKNOT does to you."




If you ask me, Joey has been struggling with cocaine addiction for years and so was Paul...and after Paul died, Joey handled it the worst by most likely delving even deeper into his drug addiction. His anger and frustration probably was what influenced all his vitriolic statements in the press such as "Slipknot will go on with or without Corey", which probably spoke to their internal quarreling that most likely ended in his firing from the band.

I agree with Corey - it's a god damned shame that it came to this, and how is he going to explain to the fans? They don't want another one of their friends over dosing - maybe this was a result of an intervention they tried to have with him that ultimately resulted in what we're seeing now. I definitely feel for Joey, though - i've seen plenty of friends and acquaintances go through losing someone to drugs, and there's only so much you can do. Sad story indeed.


----------



## Ben.Last (Sep 18, 2014)

Ehhhh. I know it's kind of a weird judgment to make, but, if coke is his drug of choice, I have a hard time reconciling that with the fact that he's gained so much weight in the last couple years.


----------



## protest (Sep 18, 2014)

Ben.Last said:


> Ehhhh. I know it's kind of a weird judgment to make, but, if coke is his drug of choice, I have a hard time reconciling that with the fact that he's gained so much weight in the last couple years.



Coke and Cheeseburger addiction. A double whammy.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Sep 18, 2014)

Mprinsje said:


> here, a video with closer looks at the masks




I find this to be a really cool concept for a video, but it's let down by the fact that Jim, Corey and Shawn have such damn goofy masks these days 

Also, if Joey was addicted to anything, it's definitely the cheeseburgers, mafacka looking like Randy outta Trailer Park Boys, knawhaamsayin?


----------



## Opion (Sep 18, 2014)

Ben.Last said:


> Ehhhh. I know it's kind of a weird judgment to make, but, if coke is his drug of choice, I have a hard time reconciling that with the fact that he's gained so much weight in the last couple years.



Just checked out pics of him in the last year - damn, you are actually right. Well, hell, who actually knows what he's been doing - maybe he has a drug problem but it's manifested into more of an attitude/disorder thing. The plot thickens


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Sep 18, 2014)

Esp Griffyn said:


> I find this to be a really cool concept for a video, but it's let down by the fact that Jim, Corey and Shawn have such damn goofy masks these days
> 
> Also, if Joey was addicted to anything, it's definitely the cheeseburgers, mafacka looking like Randy outta Trailer Park Boys, knawhaamsayin?



I kind of like Jim's even though it's just his last mask with the chin cut out, but you know he needs to accommodate that epic beard some how.


----------



## Ben.Last (Sep 19, 2014)

There's a company that's been doing incredibly realistic looking masks for the last couple years. I'm going to go out on a limb and say that that's where Corey got his from or at least he was inspired to go with something that looks like an actual face by those.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Sep 19, 2014)

Al Jourgensen's book mentions how much of a pain it was to work with Joey because of his addiction :/


----------



## Ben.Last (Sep 19, 2014)

The ultimate silicone masks - Realflesh masks


----------



## Korbain (Sep 19, 2014)

Opion said:


> This is an interview with Joey came out in 2008 - two years later, Paul Gray overdosed:
> 
> Slipknot Drummer On His Battle With Drugs: 'I Was Basically Dying' - Blabbermouth.net
> 
> ...



That was the exact article i read about his coke problems. Still, it sounds like he's got off it. Unless he went back on it. He far from looks like a heavy coke user, maybe he does a bit here and there.

He heaps pudgy now, maybe he had an eating addiction lol in all seriousness, it ....ing sucks. Was listening to their S/T album yesterday, he's such a quality ....ing drummer


----------



## Opion (Sep 19, 2014)

Korbain said:


> That was the exact article i read about his coke problems. Still, it sounds like he's got off it. Unless he went back on it. He far from looks like a heavy coke user, maybe he does a bit here and there.
> 
> He heaps pudgy now, maybe he had an eating addiction lol in all seriousness, it ....ing sucks. Was listening to their S/T album yesterday, he's such a quality ....ing drummer



Maybe he is getting on something like heroin or, f*ck, I just don't know, man. I hadn't seen pictures of what Joey looks like now and he definitely doesn't look like he's binging on coke, but I have met heroin addicts that were pretty heavy...still, it's just terrible to see this happen to one of my biggest influences in music.


----------



## Ben.Last (Sep 20, 2014)

I really don't feel that there needs to be tons of speculation about it, but, for what it's worth, he seems completely coherent and sober in interviews.


----------



## -One- (Sep 20, 2014)

Opion said:


> This is an interview with Joey came out in 2008 - two years later, Paul Gray overdosed:
> 
> Slipknot Drummer On His Battle With Drugs: 'I Was Basically Dying' - Blabbermouth.net
> 
> ...



Joey's drug of choice is no longer cocaine, it's alcohol. He still lives in Des Moines, and I live just over an hour away from him. He frequents my local Guitar Center (actually bought my buddy's old drum kit, too, while he was in once), and is always ....ing smashed when he comes in. The guys at GC have all seen Joey upwards of a dozen times, and he's not come into that GC sober once.


----------



## Korbain (Sep 21, 2014)

well that explains the weight gain then! that's ....ed up. hope he can sort that shit out. It's all good having a wild one here and there!


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Sep 21, 2014)

Nothing like pouring concentrated calorie syrup down your hatch.


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 27, 2014)

Mprinsje said:


> clown, joey, paul, mick, craig, anders colsefni (or whatever that's spelled) and *i don't know who as the last dude*. wasn't it donny steele?



That was Josh Brainard, he was in Modifidious with Joey and Craig before joining Slipknot.
Now he's in Deadfront (with Shawn Economaki) - the ex-band of James Root.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Sep 30, 2014)

Knotfest...



> SCENT OF KNOTFEST:
> KNOTFEST has its own aroma that will infest your brain, body and clothes for days after the festival is over. Personally picked by Slipknot themselves, the smell of KNOTFEST will permeate the festival grounds. Oil drums will be filled with camel s&#8211;t and oil, set aflame to last the entire festival.



Knotfest to Include Car Drum Circle, Camel Dung Scent + More


----------



## Mprinsje (Sep 30, 2014)

ahahahahahahahah wth is that shit (literally)


----------



## Entropy Prevails (Sep 30, 2014)

OmegaSlayer said:


> Knotfest...
> 
> 
> 
> Knotfest to Include Car Drum Circle, Camel Dung Scent + More



Why?


----------



## isispelican (Sep 30, 2014)

hahahhah yes! or no?


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Sep 30, 2014)

Entropy Prevails said:


> Why?



Ask them LOL
Its sure whatever happens during Slipknots gig, something will stink more than them.


----------



## DXL (Oct 1, 2014)

XIX got leaked.



It's really just one of those intro songs they always have but this one is actually great sounding. Very dark and epic.


----------



## GRUNTKOR (Oct 1, 2014)

DXL said:


> XIX got leaked.
> 
> 
> 
> It's really just one of those intro songs they always have but this one is actually great sounding. Very dark and epic.




bleh, I didn't like that at all


----------



## Korbain (Oct 2, 2014)

Is it a legit leak or just something other band? It was odd, but then again all their intro songs are weird...maybe except the subliminal verses intro. Nothing beats the IOWA intro song!

Was that corey singing in it? it really didn't sound like him haha


----------



## thegut (Oct 2, 2014)

GRUNTKOR said:


> bleh, I didn't like that at all



That was hilarious in how terrible that was. That has to be fake.


----------



## Vrollin (Oct 2, 2014)

I dont think an intro track is meant to be representative of the musical abilities of a band, I mean cmon, some intros are songs, some are just a noise, some are a sample of random crap....


----------



## DXL (Oct 2, 2014)

thegut said:


> That was hilarious in how terrible that was. That has to be fake.



No that was the legit thing, you could tell that was Corey singing if you listen to Stone Sour. And few bands besides Slipknot incorporate xylophones.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Oct 2, 2014)

It seems that the song is pitched up for some reason. I lowered the pitch two semitones with Windows and I would say it's definitely Corey.


----------



## isispelican (Oct 2, 2014)

^ it's pitched to avoid copyright


----------



## RevDrucifer (Oct 2, 2014)

As an intro piece, that's pretty cool.....sounds like it could have been on The Wall. Definitely some Brit-punk influence on Corey's delivery in there. 

People really can't tell that's Corey singing?


----------



## Glosni (Oct 2, 2014)

Joey Jordison Claims He Was Fired from Slipknot Via a Singing Telegram - MetalSucks

If this is true, it's both the funniest and meanest thing in the history of metal. 

I am your singing telegram
Sent to you this December
To let you know youre not a member
Of our band anymore
So dont get hit by the door
On your way out
Its no use to cry and shout
You were once one of The Nine
But without you well be fine
What will Knot be without me?
Well well tell you and youll see
Weve already hired a Jew
To take the drum spot away from you
No, this message aint in jest
Yes, we wish you all the best!
We just dont want you with us
When we get back on the bus
Please dont try to beg or barter
Now you have more time for Scar the Martyr!
Yaaaaaayyyyy Joey!!!
P.S. In case it wasnt clear, youre fired.


----------



## Ben.Last (Oct 2, 2014)

Glosni said:


> Joey Jordison Claims He Was Fired from Slipknot Via a Singing Telegram - MetalSucks
> 
> If this is true, it's both the funniest and meanest thing in the history of metal.
> 
> ...



Of course it's not true. Don't go to metalsucks looking for actual news.


----------



## Petef2007 (Oct 2, 2014)

Nah, not feeling XIX. I think i'm just gonna have to resign myself to being one of those stubborn bastards who thinks they peaked with IOWA, which is still one of my favourite metal records 13 years later. Of course they could suprise me with some of the cuts on the album that sound like they could be angrier, more mental thrashers - Negative One wasn't too bad, certainly the best thing they've put out since IOWA I thought. 

But to get people ready, heres a track by track breakdown 

SLIPKNOT's .5: The Gray Chapter Review: Track-By-Track First Impressions - Metal Injection


----------



## DXL (Oct 2, 2014)

Petef2007 said:


> Nah, not feeling XIX. I think i'm just gonna have to resign myself to being one of those stubborn bastards who thinks they peaked with IOWA, which is still one of my favourite metal records 13 years later. Of course they could suprise me with some of the cuts on the album that sound like they could be angrier, more mental thrashers - Negative One wasn't too bad, certainly the best thing they've put out since IOWA I thought.
> 
> But to get people ready, heres a track by track breakdown
> 
> SLIPKNOT's .5: The Gray Chapter Review: Track-By-Track First Impressions - Metal Injection



I cannot tell you how excited I am after reading that review. I don't think I'll be able to sleep for the next 3 weeks


----------



## Rev2010 (Oct 2, 2014)

Why don't we all just wait for the album to come out then judge it? I just hope the rest of the tracks aren't all verse/chorus/verse/chorus/small part that doesn't even constitute a bridge/last (same) chorus like the Devil in I is. Don't know what's up with that trend among so many bands these days. Why not write a real bridge or last chorus with new riffs? As much as I've loved the Deftones for years it's why I don't listen to them anymore sadly. 


Rev.


----------



## DXL (Oct 2, 2014)

Rev2010 said:


> Why don't we all just wait for the album to come out then judge it? I just hope the rest of the tracks aren't all verse/chorus/verse/chorus/small part that doesn't even constitute a bridge/last (same) chorus like the Devil in I is. Don't know what's up with that trend among so many bands these days. Why not write a real bridge or last chorus with new riffs? As much as I've loved the Deftones for years it's why I don't listen to them anymore sadly.
> 
> 
> Rev.



Well it's not out yet and this is the best we have, and it all comes down to how much faith we have in Metal Injection being good critics. But you're totally right man, this could just be easily turned around and the album could end up being boring. They did say however that The Devil in I is probably the least heavy track on the album among other "slow" songs like The One That Kills the Least.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Oct 2, 2014)

I would love that singing telegram was legit. I love it.

Edit: Reading the review, that dude really likes this record. And during the last couple of song descriptions he says "f*ck grammar". The one thing that stood out to me was him pointing out "The Devil in I" was the least heavy song that far into the album, which makes me happy. Great things await.


----------



## Rev2010 (Oct 2, 2014)

isispelican said:


> ^ it's pitched to avoid copyright



Got the unpitched version from the piratebay, I really really like it. Too bad it's just an intro track, I could imagine it building more and exploding into something insane.


Rev.


----------



## Petef2007 (Oct 3, 2014)

Descriptions of Sarcastrophe, AOV and Killpop are accurate. AOV in particular is stunning.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Oct 3, 2014)

I cannot give that review any faith, his credibility was demolished when he said that "The Devil In I" was "Straight up classic Slipknot via their Iowa days", which is most certainly isn't. The dodgy wah pedals, Ozzy vocals etc put it firmly in VOL3 / AHIG brown territory.


----------



## jwade (Oct 3, 2014)

I gave up on that 'review' in the first section where it became clear that the reviewer seems to think that they're writing a horror movie screenplay instead of an album review.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Oct 3, 2014)

Esp Griffyn said:


> I cannot give that review any faith, his credibility was demolished when he said that "The Devil In I" was "Straight up classic Slipknot via their Iowa days", which is most certainly isn't. The dodgy wah pedals, Ozzy vocals etc put it firmly in VOL3 / AHIG brown territory.


 
Yeah, pretty true. It was very much a fanboy review.


----------



## Rev2010 (Oct 3, 2014)

So, after even more listens I love the intro track even more. Loved it the first time I heard it but boy does it resonate with me and I really can't get it out of my head. I think they did a great job with it but I still feel they got lazy and could've continued the build to a really bursting part before ending it, but they just stopped which is unfortunate. Perhaps the following track will take over as the review states but I'll have to wait and see. Somehow I don't think a second track can really continue what was there with a good continuity. 


Rev.


----------



## fps (Oct 4, 2014)

Rev2010 said:


> So, after even more listens I love the intro track even more. Loved it the first time I heard it but boy does it resonate with me and I really can't get it out of my head. I think they did a great job with it but I still feel they got lazy and could've continued the build to a really bursting part before ending it, but they just stopped which is unfortunate.
> 
> 
> Rev.



Sounds like what I thought about Negative One and Devil & I....


----------



## Ben.Last (Oct 4, 2014)

Really positive review from PRP too.
Slipknot &#8211; .5: The Gray Chapter | Theprp.com &#8211; Metal And Hardcore News Plus Reviews And More


----------



## Petef2007 (Oct 4, 2014)

A lot has been said about is The Negative One about Joey or not, the lyrics are bit ambiguous. 

I'm SURE AOV is at least partly about Joey though. Craploads of lyrics in that song that hint towards it. I think Corey is just being tactful and covering his own ass legally.


----------



## DXL (Oct 4, 2014)

Dammit I missed the AOV leak, Sarcastrophe was really good though, reminded me of New Abortion or one of those more groovy songs off Iowa.


----------



## TIBrent (Oct 5, 2014)

Sarcastrophe from the new record is one of my favorite slipknot songs in years, even with Jim Roots lame wah/filter solo! Reminds me of the last record meets Iowa, which the Iowa thing is a pretty darn positive thing.


----------



## isispelican (Oct 5, 2014)

that chorus in Killpop


----------



## Rev2010 (Oct 5, 2014)

How're you all hearing these other tracks? Did the whole album leak already? 


Rev.


----------



## DXL (Oct 5, 2014)

Rev2010 said:


> How're you all hearing these other tracks? Did the whole album leak already?
> 
> 
> Rev.



Sarcastrophe, Killpop, and AOV were all leaked for a short time. Sarcastrophe is the only one I can still find.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Oct 5, 2014)

http://youtu.be/S4CbMbcmSFo

Can't embed properly, but all the leaked songs are there. 

As a huge maggot growing up, it's great to hear them coming back strong!


----------



## DXL (Oct 5, 2014)

Killpop honestly should've just been Vermillion Pt. 3


----------



## gorthul (Oct 6, 2014)

I have to say that I had quite low expectations when the album was announced, but so far I liked every of the 6 songs that were released / leaked. Especially AOV is amazing.
I will definitely take a listen to the full album, so far it seems to be pretty diverse.


----------



## Maggai (Oct 6, 2014)

Wow, I really don't like any of these songs very much.


----------



## Korbain (Oct 7, 2014)

Rev2010 said:


> How're you all hearing these other tracks? Did the whole album leak already?
> 
> 
> Rev.



haha i know and they're all taken down now, everyones saying they're pretty good  i want to hear this album badly now! i must admit devil and i has grown on me heaps!

I agree with your other comment as well rev about the end building like it was going to bust into a mad heavy climax and didn't. Maybe it was cut for the video clip like they took the ending out of duality in the video clip?  but i doubt it lol


----------



## fps (Oct 7, 2014)

Korbain said:


> haha i know and they're all taken down now, everyones saying they're pretty good  i want to hear this album badly now! i must admit devil and i has grown on me heaps!
> 
> I agree with your other comment as well rev about the end building like it was going to bust into a mad heavy climax and didn't. Maybe it was cut for the video clip like they took the ending out of duality in the video clip?  but i doubt it lol



Oooh, if that's a radio edit.... that's a brilliant thought.


----------



## Rev2010 (Oct 7, 2014)

I got the 3 tracks off the PirateBay, and before you all slam me I pre-ordered the album and haven't shared any of the tracks. I'm liking them a lot! Definitely think this is going to be a really good album, certainly better than AHIG in my opinion. 


Rev.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Oct 7, 2014)

I could imagine it's not so easy to go back to writing the less-melodic, aggressive stuff they used to do. I think Corey has a bigger strength for writing catchy melodies than he does capturing the spirit of a disillusioned and angry human, which is cool with me because I dig that stuff, but bummer for all of you who are into the old Slipknot sound.

Who knows who comes up with the big chorus music, if Corey requests it or if it's a conscious effort by all to do it, but thinking as a singer, it's kind of hard to throw out some percussive, angry shit over a big melodic music background. I know I'd personally feel like I were cheating the tune by using that platform to just scream and go off when there's open availability for a strong melodic hook, but I'm FAR from trve or kvlt or whatever the hell ya guys write....


----------



## RevDrucifer (Oct 7, 2014)

Still digging that opening track....this really could have been off Floyd's The Wall, I could TOTALLY hear Roger Waters belting this all out.


----------



## Rev2010 (Oct 7, 2014)

Damn, looks like the entire album outside of the last track and two bonus tracks has been leaked and put up on the Piratebay. Gotta give this a full listen.


Rev.


----------



## GRUNTKOR (Oct 7, 2014)

honestly it's probably gonna be shit, the 2 main songwriters are either dead or fired and what I've heard is weeeeeeeaak


----------



## isispelican (Oct 7, 2014)

- Slipknot vocalist Corey Taylor was recently interviewed on Coreytaylortalks.com. During the interview Corey basically confirmed that the bands new bassist is Alessandro &#8216;Vman&#8217; Venturella of Krokodil. He stated:
&#8220;They&#8217;re not official band members yet, but they are people who play with the band. Time will tell whether or not they&#8217;re, like, full members. With this band, you earn everything. You&#8217;re not just given that shot; you have to earn it. And so far, they&#8217;re doing really well. And we&#8217;re really enjoying jamming with them.
But we&#8217;re keeping it kind of on the DL, but not really, &#8217;cause somebody already pointed out the tattoos. I was, like, &#8216;Why didn&#8217;t we make him wear gloves?&#8217; I was so upset. I was, like, we thought of all this stuff. We put the hood on him and then the mask, and it was, like, &#8216;It&#8217;s really hot, guys,&#8217; And then there is his tattoos for everybody. I was, like, &#8216;Well, we missed the mark on that one.&#8217;&#8221;


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Oct 7, 2014)

Torrented, listened, liked it, ordered it. "Nomadic" is a sick ....ing track. Can't wait to rock out to it in non-shit quality. Haven't really cared for much of their work since Iowa, but I dig what they've done with this album.


----------



## Rev2010 (Oct 7, 2014)

Chokey Chicken said:


> Torrented, listened, liked it, ordered it. "Nomadic" is a sick ....ing track. Can't wait to rock out to it in non-shit quality. Haven't really cared for much of their work since Iowa, but I dig what they've done with this album.



Me too, I have to admit I'm quite surprised because it's way heavier than AHIG and most of Vol.3. I think they really came back with a vengeance, and I also love the new drummer. I really didn't think they could get anyone to match or top Joey. So far I think the new drummer is even more dynamic, despite many people's opinions on some of his drumming in the first two released tracks.


Rev.


----------



## GRUNTKOR (Oct 7, 2014)

okay, Sarcastrophe is kinda cool with the kill switch and blast beats but Taylor sounds sooooo generic now!

*edit*

got bored and turned it off. 4/10


----------



## fps (Oct 8, 2014)

Well this is a lot more flamboyant and playful than I thought it would be. First impression, a lot of rehashed stuff, some really poppy stuff, and some surprisingly general "metal" stuff. 
Corey Taylor's vocals are insane though. He sounds like the same Slipknot frontman warrior having fought a 15 year war, his throat raw but still as angry as ever.


----------



## Mprinsje (Oct 8, 2014)

Listening to it right now, Sounds cool to me, solid 8/10


----------



## Sebastian (Oct 8, 2014)

I was expecting - like Corey said - a mix of IOWA and Vol 3. 
I'm really happy with the album! some awesome IOWA style songs, and overall bad ass.
Apart from what was released earlier, "Custer" has to be my favorite so far


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Oct 8, 2014)

Sarcastrophie and AOV are surprisingly heavier than I expected. It's no Iowa, but sounding a lot more aggressive than the last two records. Definitely good so far. The first few tracks are making this a hell of a lot more interesting than the feel from the officially release songs by themselves. I don't think Taylor sounds bad; he's obviously got miles on his voice. The really angery and hatefilled content of their first two albums still doesn't seem to be here, and probably never will be at that level especially after relistening to the 2002 live stuff from London like People = Shit and comparing that to now, but it's definitely compentant, focused, and aggressive.


----------



## Ben.Last (Oct 8, 2014)

GRUNTKOR said:


> okay, Sarcastrophe is kinda cool with the kill switch and blast beats but Taylor sounds sooooo generic now!
> 
> *edit*
> 
> got bored and turned it off. 4/10



Wow! So, your saying that the opinion you stated as though it was a certainty ended up proving to, in fact, be true. So true that you didn't even listen to the entire thing... I am shocked, sir! Shocked I say!!! Bravo for standing firm in the opinion that you'd based off of little to nothing.

I thought for sure that you'd hear something that would make you change your preconceived notion about the album you hadn't even heard yet.


----------



## GRUNTKOR (Oct 8, 2014)

I didn't really have a preconceived notion, I just wasn't interested by the record. I stated my opinion of what I heard like everyone else here has been. Don't take it personally if my opinion differs from yours. If you said 'loved every second of it, 10/10' I wouldn't be quoting you saying some dumb sarcastic shit


----------



## Sdrizis89 (Oct 8, 2014)

Album is okay. Heavy and aggressive as you'd expect with Slipknot but obviously does not have the energy and feeling that the self titled or iowa give you. The first time i heard the self titled i had never listened to something so heavy. The live version of surfacing actually gave me chills and sounded so scary. It's rare that you encounter an album that can make you feel like that. Whenever a band releases a new album i try not to compare it to the old ones but just take it in as something completely new. In doing so, i think its a pretty good album. AOV and Custer are my favorites so far. Got the pre-order in for the album. Happy to hear some new Slipknot tunes and cannot wait to see them with Korn in December.


----------



## Ben.Last (Oct 8, 2014)

GRUNTKOR said:


> I didn't really have a preconceived notion, I just wasn't interested by the record. I stated my opinion of what I heard like everyone else here has been. Don't take it personally if my opinion differs from yours. If you said 'loved every second of it, 10/10' I wouldn't be quoting you saying some dumb sarcastic shit



You posted stating an opinion that seemed to definitely be formed before having listened to the album. That is the very definition of a preconceived notion. Then you posted that you verified your preconceived notion, still without listening to the entirety.

Do I think that people form opinions before experiencing things and then feel a need to follow through with that opinion regardless of reality? Yes. Is that definitely what happened with you? Not necessarily. Maybe you just don't like it. I'd be able to take your opinion more seriously if you didn't feel the need to write it off before even listening. That just demonstrates bias and I honestly can't be arsed to take the opinion of someone that does that seriously.

And there was nothing dumb about my sarcastic sh*i*t, and this has nothing to do with you disagreeing with me. I don't have an opinion on the album yet, I haven't listened to it. I do have an opinion on people that come up with bullsh*i*t biases before even experiencing things and then feel the need to find ways to justify doing so.


----------



## fps (Oct 9, 2014)

Sebastian said:


> I was expecting - like Corey said - a mix of IOWA and Vol 3.
> I'm really happy with the album! some awesome IOWA style songs, and overall bad ass.
> Apart from what was released earlier, "Custer" has to be my favorite so far



Custer is utterly vicious. That is Slipknot right there.


----------



## RedSkull (Oct 9, 2014)

Quite surprised about this release; it feels fresh and focused. This new drummer definitly have a different approach than Joey in some songwriting style and I like it; the trash in AOV and the galloping-solos section in Lech comes to mind.

My girlfriend favorite song is also Custer, personnally I can't quite put my finger on a favorite because I just cant find a bad song in there, they all have very good and interesting parts. For an album with 13-14, 4 minutes + songs that's quite an achievement 

Corey is in one hell of a great shape , he sounds pissed as F*CK


----------



## Sebastian (Oct 10, 2014)

The bonus tracks are awesome as well, especially "The Burden". Great vocals and just a dark song.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Oct 10, 2014)

Just listened to Killpop on Youtube. Turned it off after the first chorus. People keep referring it to as Vermilion Part 3 but I hardly see the similarity. Yes, the chorus kinda has same vibe as Vermilion but that's it (yeah, I didn't listen the rest of the song if it would have anything better to offer, fvck me right?). Vermilion still creeps me out and though it's a bit melodic it's still legitly heavy and spooky. This Killpop is just what it is, pop. I won't ever bother to listen to the rest of the songs before the album is out on Spotify as I don't want to get my ass sued by Corey Taylor who probably wants to put everyone in jail who downloaded the leaked version.


----------



## Sebastian (Oct 10, 2014)

"All Hope Is Gone" didn't leak until the same day it was released in Japan.

I think in this case it's the record label who leaked the album (is there anyone who would believe it's not true? it's Slipknot!) they might wan't to show fans who are concerned with Joey's departure that the new drummer is doing a good job. And he's doing a great job IMO.

I'm definitely buying the digipack.


----------



## TheBloodstained (Oct 10, 2014)

Gave the leak a listen yesterday... still not a fan of the production, but there is a true SlipKnot vibe going on. I was actually impressed with what I heard, but it wasn't enough to keep me listening all the way through.


----------



## Rev2010 (Oct 10, 2014)

Fat-Elf said:


> Just listened to Killpop on Youtube. Turned it off after the first chorus.



Killpop is one of my favorites on the album. For some reason I personally liken it more to the song Iowa than Vermillion, and Iowa is one of my, if not the most, favorite tracks out of all of theirs. On the new album I just love so many of the tracks. Custer just makes the hair on the back of my neck stand up, and the stomping chorus has me wanting to just punch someone in the face LOL.


Rev.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Oct 10, 2014)

They just officially uploaded "Custer", I liked what I heard.


----------



## jwade (Oct 11, 2014)

I think the mix is pretty claustrophobic. I only made it through 5 songs and my ears just got tired. The vocals are pretty nuts though, he sounds super pissed-off.


----------



## Asrial (Oct 11, 2014)

Okay, Custer takes the cake as the best of the four songs I've heard (only heard Sarcastophe of the leaks).
It's pretty vicious.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Oct 11, 2014)

I listened to Custer expecting to hear my mind blown, it felt like it was building to something with the verses but the chorus just let it go flat. For the first time since I got into Slipknot with their 1999 album, I think I may actually not buy a new Slipknot album when it's released.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Oct 11, 2014)

"Custer" is pretty damn cool. When I listen to songs I immediately think of how they'll come off live....people are going to be going apeshit during that song. That's going to be pretty cool from a band member's perspective when they play that at Rock In Rio or something with 100,000 people in attendance and it's just a sea of heads bobbing up and down.


----------



## fps (Oct 11, 2014)

RevDrucifer said:


> "Custer" is pretty damn cool. When I listen to songs I immediately think of how they'll come off live....people are going to be going apeshit during that song. That's going to be pretty cool from a band member's perspective when they play that at Rock In Rio or something with 100,000 people in attendance and it's just a sea of heads bobbing up and down.



Yeah totally, people will go crazy. On a second listen, it's got quite a strange structure hasn't it? A lot of these songs, care seems to have been taken not to verse chorus verse chorus it. Of course, I could be wrong, only listened twice.


----------



## RedSkull (Oct 11, 2014)

Another interesting this about this album is how for the first time in a long while it makes good use of Sid and Craig. They sound as part of the group and not background very partial additions. Really pleased with the overall good songwriting all along


----------



## Dwellingers (Oct 12, 2014)

Think Custer crushes!


----------



## Veldar (Oct 12, 2014)

Slipknot - The gray chapter, how to lose your groove.

All the songs have been pretty bad so far, I miss the drum/guitar/bass groove and the thick not slick production.


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## Asrial (Oct 12, 2014)

^What exactly do you mean?
"The Negative One" has a pretty thick groove going on throughout the song, and "Custer" is very alike the original CD in terms of style as far as I can hear.

At the very least, it's more true to the original 'Knot than AHIG, and so far shows better song writing than Vol 3.


----------



## fps (Oct 12, 2014)

Veldar said:


> Slipknot - The gray chapter, how to lose your groove.
> 
> All the songs have been pretty bad so far, I miss the drum/guitar/bass groove and the thick not slick production.
> 
> ...



The production is very pared down, one reviewer said some of the finished tracks sounded like "demos for a Slipknot album". Custer has some of that slightly empty vibe. 

Tbh, I like it. I like that the band wants to sound a little rougher, and it sounds like a 2014 attempt to get back to the rawer sound of the S/T to me.


----------



## Jarmake (Oct 12, 2014)

I gave the album a go friday and with this first listening I am not too excited. Was a bit bored to be honest. Just like that last album (what was the name again... hmmm.). Some good parts here and there, but maybe I'm not too into slipknot anymore. I'll have to give it more spins, that's for sure.


----------



## Veldar (Oct 12, 2014)

Asrial said:


> ^What exactly do you mean?


 
I'll do up a more detailed responce latter.

But for now most of the songs are missing that classic 'Knot groove that made you bob your head to the song whic comes from the drumming and then the basses/guitar playing ontop, hell some bands can play stright 16ths with a good groovey drummer. A lot of the druming has been really stock standard straight metal beats which works for some metal bands but during the first two albums was used very sparcely most of the drum beats had elements of funk or hiphop (something that I REALLY MISS in most modern drummers).

Llisten to eyeless it grooves really hard because of the drums, but a standard metal beat under it and it would suck.

And yes I know that the tom grooves over Joey by Clown and Chriss really push the groove but the new stuff is missing that.

Anyway latter I'll do examples with time stamps and more songs.


----------



## DXL (Oct 12, 2014)

Veldar said:


> I'll do up a more detailed responce latter.
> 
> But for now most of the songs are missing that classic 'Knot groove that made you bob your head to the song whic comes from the drumming and then the basses/guitar playing ontop, hell some bands can play stright 16ths with a good groovey drummer. A lot of the druming has been really stock standard straight metal beats which works for some metal bands but during the first two albums was used very sparcely most of the drum beats had elements of funk or hiphop (something that I REALLY MISS in most modern drummers).
> 
> ...



Joey was definitely more of a hip hop style drummer compared to Jay who I feel has more thrash metal drumming.


----------



## Rev2010 (Oct 12, 2014)

Veldar said:


> A lot of the druming has been really stock standard straight metal beats which works for some metal bands



Stock??? You really think the new drummer is playing stock beats? Are we listening to the same album? 


Rev.


----------



## Veldar (Oct 13, 2014)

Rev2010 said:


> Stock??? You really think the new drummer is playing stock beats? Are we listening to the same album?
> 
> 
> Rev.



Custer was nothing special, I haven't heard the whole album but off all 4 of the leak/released songs no of the drum parts seem ambitious.


----------



## Mwoit (Oct 13, 2014)

Slipknot / Korn UK Tour


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Oct 13, 2014)

As much as I dislike modern Slipknot I might end up going to the Newcastle date.


----------



## Joose (Oct 13, 2014)

Sarcastrophe, The Burden, Lech, Custer, The Devil In I, man... I just can't get enough. I haven't seen them since just before Vol 3 came out, I hope they come somewhere near me soon.

"Goodbye" and "Override" are both really different (but very good) tracks.

Oh and, I don't miss Joey. There are some super interesting beats on this album.


----------



## Entropy Prevails (Oct 14, 2014)

I must admit I was wrong with my prediction concerning this album. It´s a lot more aggressive and raw than I expected the Slipknot of 2014 to be. Of course some songs have some IMO unneeded pop choruses that come out of nowhere but still the album is a step up from the last two. 
The artwork and the lyrics are hilariously stupid though.


----------



## Ben.Last (Oct 14, 2014)

Entropy Prevails said:


> Of course some songs have some IMO unneeded pop choruses that come out of nowhere but still the album is a step up from the last two.



This is a pretty odd observation to make, considering the fact that one of the conceits with Slipknot, from the start, has been that they go for really heavy songs with pop sensibilities.


----------



## Joose (Oct 14, 2014)

I just listened to Killpop for the first time... I had been avoiding it because of all the negative comments I've seen and heard. 

That'll teach me to listen to the internet. What a fantastic ....ing song. Shit just moved way up on my favorites list for the album.


----------



## protest (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm listening to this today for the first today, and it's ok. It's definitely not bad. I thought AHIG and Vol 3 had their best songs by far, made Iowa and the ST look like demos...They also had their worst songs by far, made Everything Ends look like War Pigs.

None of the songs on here are cringe worthy, but none of them really grab you the way something like Gematria did. To me Slipknot would be best served to stick to 2-3 types of songs, The thrashy Blister Exists/P=S type, the slow Gently/Purity type, and then the strange Skin Ticket/Scissors type. The last 3 albums have been plagued by them going outside their comfort zone, something that's definitely commendable but that they don't really do it well. That and some really just bad poppy heavy rock songs.


----------



## Entropy Prevails (Oct 14, 2014)

Ben.Last said:


> This is a pretty odd observation to make, considering the fact that one of the conceits with Slipknot, from the start, has been that they go for really heavy songs with pop sensibilities.



It´s not like I dislike songs that fuse those genres together per se. I only dislike songs that do so without coherence, where it doesn´t fit.


----------



## DXL (Oct 14, 2014)

Override has got to be my least favorite song on the album. It reminds me too much of Child of Burning Time just not as good.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Oct 14, 2014)

protest said:


> I'm listening to this today for the first today, and it's ok. It's definitely not bad. I thought AHIG and Vol 3 had their best songs by far, made Iowa and the ST look like demos...They also had their worst songs by far, made Everything Ends look like War Pigs.



Everything Ends absolutely slays.


----------



## RedSkull (Oct 14, 2014)

Joose said:


> I just listened to Killpop for the first time... I had been avoiding it because of all the negative comments I've seen and heard.
> 
> That'll teach me to listen to the internet. What a fantastic ....ing song. Shit just moved way up on my favorites list for the album.




I have a strong feeling it will or could be their next video single. However I think they know its a little too much on the moody|soft side to represent Slipknot even though it has pretty agressive moments and could draw in a lot of ''not quite'' metal fans. I'm sure they'll skip it regarding the single possibility but who knows


----------



## Joose (Oct 14, 2014)

RedSkull said:


> I have a strong feeling it will or could be their next video single. However I think they know its a little too much on the moody|soft side to represent Slipknot even though it has pretty agressive moments and could draw in a lot of ''not quite'' metal fans. I'm sure they'll skip it regarding the single possibility but who knows



Yeah, it gets pretty crazy in the end. I have no doubt it will be a single and get a video, but probably not next. A 3rd video early next year maybe?


----------



## Jarmake (Oct 15, 2014)

The absolutely best thing about this new album are the sounds. Very organic/crunchy. A buttload better than 99% of todays "djenty" sounds. I still love Corey Taylor. No matter if he's shouting or singing clean stuff, that guy friggin' slays. Always. Lyrics are funny. I don't miss Joey at all, the new drummer is as good as he ever was.

This record shows that 'knot will survive without Paul. They can put out some kick ass tunes even without him. Songs are instantly recognized as slipknot, there's no doubt about it.


----------



## Petef2007 (Oct 15, 2014)

I'll be at that Sheffield date. 

As for the new album - i'm still on the fence about it. Some of it sounds great, dark and heavy. Some of it sounds to me like a Slipknot tribute band trying to write an album like the s/t or IOWA. While I think it beats the piss out of the last 2 albums, I feel as though it stops quite short of the greatness of the first two. 

I don't think the production does it any favors either, for some reason it sounds a bit unfinished to me.


----------



## fps (Oct 15, 2014)

I agree that several of the songs lack cohesion, especially with the entrance of some of the choruses. But I felt that way about the early heavy ones in Vol 3 too. It does keep you guessing.


----------



## fps (Oct 15, 2014)

Also, Killpop is dark as hell, Scissors vibe or what in the lyrics. Nomadic is one of the songs that has a real momentum running through it, it takes you in all the right directions I'd say.


----------



## Rev2010 (Oct 15, 2014)

Joose said:


> I just listened to Killpop for the first time... I had been avoiding it because of all the negative comments I've seen and heard.
> 
> That'll teach me to listen to the internet. What a fantastic ....ing song. Shit just moved way up on my favorites list for the album.



Haha, tell me about it. It's probably my top favorite of the album, or shared top spot with one or two others. The end part is just awesome. I said earlier in the thread that I liken it more to the song Iowa and maybe it's due to the lyrics. In Iowa he sings "I will kill you, to love you!" and in Killpop it's "Now die and f*u*cking love me". I just find it so powerful.


Rev.


----------



## I Voyager (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm not sure if I get all the hate for AHIG. I felt some of the band's most mature, heavy material was on that album. Wherein Lies Continue makes me want to spinkick mofos.


----------



## Joose (Oct 15, 2014)

Rev2010 said:


> Haha, tell me about it. It's probably my top favorite of the album, or shared top spot with one or two others. The end part is just awesome. I said earlier in the thread that I liken it more to the song Iowa and maybe it's due to the lyrics. In Iowa he sings "I will kill you, to love you!" and in Killpop it's "Now die and f*u*cking love me". I just find it so powerful.
> 
> 
> Rev.



I agree. Definitely some of the best lyrics on the album. It's dark and telling quite an interesting story.



Now, onto my thoughts on the production...

I love it. It's thick, but thin; raw, but polished; the drums and samples all sound great, the vocals are perfect, etc. 

I knew I'd enjoy this album, I didn't know I'd get all fanboy over it. But I totally am.


----------



## fps (Oct 15, 2014)

Joose said:


> I agree. Definitely some of the best lyrics on the album. It's dark and telling quite an interesting story.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So people know where I'm coming from, I bought the S/T at 14 when it was pretty much the heaviest thing I'd ever heard, and only choruses like Me Inside (we didn't get Purity for legal reasons) and Wait And Bleed kept me listening for a while, even though the manic energy of it totally got under my skin. Still throw that album on today, think it's amazing. I missed Iowa completely, I was lost in Tool and Radiohead and loads of other cool bands. Someone I was jamming with lent me Vol 3, and I thought the songwriting had become more ambitious, possibly overambitious in the heavy songs, a bit messy. It didn't really work for me. I missed AHIG entirely again, not the right time for me, Psychosocial, whatever. 

This album is really strong. The first track, while melodramatic, is spine-tingling. I miss some of the bounce and groove, like Veldar, but feel they'd already gone towards the pure stomp by Vol 3 for a lot of their drum patterns. The songs they write as straight-ahead bangers really work, I'm truly stunned by how vicious Custer is lyrically and musically, and Negative One is similarly banging. The heavy songs early on are a bit odd, and some choruses come and go from nowhere, some will see it as unconventional songwriting, I think again some of it's been forced together quickly. There's the odd misfire, the last track I think is flat out bad rather than weird, but generally the production is a plea to go and see this stuff live. And if you did I bet you'd get your face melted clean off.


----------



## Rev2010 (Oct 15, 2014)

fps said:


> the last track I think is flat out bad rather than weird



Last track as in the bonus track The Burden? I love that track, though I'll admit it sounds very much like Korn, but so what. Override however I don't really care for, the chorus just puts me off. "If Rain Is What You Want" is a track that I absolutely love... the first half of. They take it into a different direction the second half of the song and I think it just loses the feel entirely. 

My least favorite tracks are Nomadic and The One That Kills The Least, I usually skip those tracks, well I always skip The One That Kills The Least, can't stand that track at all.


Rev.


----------



## fps (Oct 15, 2014)

Rev2010 said:


> Last track as in the bonus track The Burden? I love that track, though I'll admit it sounds very much like Korn, but so what. Override however I don't really care for, the chorus just puts me off. "If Rain Is What You Want" is a track that I absolutely love... the first half of. They take it into a different direction the second half of the song and I think it just loses the feel entirely.
> 
> My least favorite tracks are Nomadic and The One That Kills The Least, I usually skip those tracks, well I always skip The One That Kills The Least, can't stand that track at all.
> 
> ...



Yeah If Rain Is What You Want, it just doesn't feel finished to me. I'm not too familiar with each song yet


----------



## Kiwimetal101 (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm digging the new album man, it's just a good old Slipknot record.

Why is everyone bitching about minor production stuff? Slipknots back with a killer album after the death of a key member, and departure of another. BE HAPPY AND HEADBANG!!


----------



## DXL (Oct 15, 2014)

fps said:


> Yeah If Rain Is What You Want, it just doesn't feel finished to me. I'm not too familiar with each song yet



It's really just Gently Pt. 2. Should've been called "Gingerly"


----------



## Triple7 (Oct 15, 2014)

Rev2010 said:


> My least favorite tracks are Nomadic and The One That Kills The Least, I usually skip those tracks, well I always skip The One That Kills The Least, can't stand that track at all.
> 
> Rev.



I always skip Nomadic as well. I really like most of the song, but that chorus totally ruins it for me. The One That Kills The Least on the other hand, I really like. The ending is freakin heavy.

I'm really enjoying the new album. In my opinion it is better than the last two. AOV is such a killer song, probably my favorite on the album. I really only skip Nomadic and Skeptic, just can't get into those ones.


----------



## Joose (Oct 15, 2014)

"The Burden" should not be a bonus track. Anyone who doesn't get the bonus tracks will really be missing out on something rad.

"The One That Kills The Least" took a few listens for me to get into, but now I love it. Favorite solo on the album, for sure.


----------



## Splenetic (Oct 16, 2014)

Listening through it for the 2nd time so far. I definitely like it better than the last one. Vol 3 still remains my favorite though.


----------



## RedSkull (Oct 16, 2014)

Joose said:


> Yeah, it gets pretty crazy in the end. I have no doubt it will be a single and get a video, but probably not next. A 3rd video early next year maybe?




Good point. Right now as far as single material after using the negative one and the devil and I , if they wait to use Killpop , I think The one that kill the least is the next in rank for a video

Listen to it and imagine a videoclip... its such a typical fit I think + its well balanced between clean choruses and screamed metalic parts

Either that or they'll go apeshit and go straight with Custer haha

By the way to anyone having problems for some reason with the production, do yourself a favor and give Vol 3 another spin to refresh your memory; that should relieve your pain


----------



## Joose (Oct 17, 2014)

I'd love it if they do a video for Custer or Sarcastrophe.

I just want to see another one of their shows.

A friend of mine got to stand side and backstage for a show during the Vol 3 cycle; he said it's like a village running that show. And one of the things that he said impressed him the most was that there was no tape being run at all; or in his words, "I had no idea how much Craig does" haha.


----------



## RoRo56 (Oct 17, 2014)

Picked up the CD today (never understood why but Ireland always seems to get releases the earliest). The previous reservations I had with the mix have mostly been quashed, I still think the drum tones could have been improved but that's mostly just my preference as a drummer. Loving the album so far.


----------



## protest (Oct 17, 2014)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Everything Ends absolutely slays.



I was thinking of I Am Hated. Never liked the vocals in that song.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Oct 17, 2014)

Just started the album from the start....(hahaha, I wrote that as Corey was singing "Right from the start..." in "XIX").....

I'm anxious. I was a big fan of AHIG and enjoy the big, catchy choruses but also love the brutal stuff.....hoping for a big mix of that. 

I'm listening to this the way I used to listen to albums when I was in high school....two big speakers in front of my face, cranked up enough to feel it but still hear everything clearly and a few bong hits....


----------



## RevDrucifer (Oct 17, 2014)

I dig most of it.....some cool riffs on this one. Definitely lots of sing-y stuff the older fans don't dig as much, but there's a few straight up rippers, for sure. There's some interesting stuff on here.....I can't stand the chorus in "Override", but musically it's a pretty rockin' tune. I do wish the guitars were louder.....the drums are loud. Blast beats always make me smile....did that a few times while listening.

Corey can still sound pissed when he wants to.


Just got to "The Burden".....this is a cool ....in' tune. Really love all the samples/keys on this one. Corey is a ....ing killer singer, I don't really care if he's singing or screaming, he does both damn well. I dig the song structures on this, for sure....so sick of verse/chorus/verse/chorus.


----------



## Joose (Oct 18, 2014)

^The Burden, in my opinion, is the most "interesting" track on the album. I really can't believe it's a bonus track, it deserves to sit right in the middle of the album.

And yeah, Corey sounds incredible on this album. Dude will always remain in my Top 5 vocalists.


----------



## Sebastian (Oct 19, 2014)

New album out in 1-2 days and I've just finished the Mick Thomson figure 

HD Youtube Vid








You check out more photos in this thread:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/art-media-photography/281806-mick-thomson-figure-sculpture-finished.html#post4189792
Thanks


----------



## DXL (Oct 19, 2014)

I Voyager said:


> I'm not sure if I get all the hate for AHIG. I felt some of the band's most mature, heavy material was on that album. Wherein Lies Continue makes me want to spinkick mofos.



Its because it had songs like Snuff and Dead Memories and CoBT and Vendetta among all the really heavy stuff and elitists feel that shouldn't be allowed


----------



## Joose (Oct 19, 2014)

DXL said:


> Its because it had songs like Snuff and Dead Memories and CoBT and Vendetta among all the really heavy stuff and elitists feel that shouldn't be allowed



I didn't like it because it didn't sound Slipknot-y enough to me. It's a very good album, but I wish it were someone else.


----------



## Ben.Last (Oct 19, 2014)

"Heavy music" fans are more concerned with the "heavy" than the "music."


----------



## Joose (Oct 19, 2014)

Ben.Last said:


> "Heavy music" fans are more concerned with the "heavy" than the "music."



Does tend to be that way. Maybe that's why "Killpop" is getting so much shit, when it's definitely one of the most well-written songs on the album.


----------



## chinnybob (Oct 19, 2014)

Finally got the whole album after getting a track a day for the last week through iTunes. I feel like the second half of the album is stronger than the first. Corey is absolutely killing it too, at least in terms of the performance, he's sounding better than he has in years but the lyrics seem a bit clunky in places to me. Another thing that keeps occurring to me as I listen to the album is that sometimes I feel like the songs could benefit from sounding just a little more aggressive, and that a lot of these songs will be utterly brutal live. 

First impression is that I definitely prefer this to AHIG, but it falls short of the other albums.


----------



## RoRo56 (Oct 19, 2014)

I seriously cringe every time I listen to the chorus of Skeptic. I know it's a tribute to Paul but christ it's just so damn cheesey


----------



## ZXIIIT (Oct 20, 2014)

I listened to the new album, took it for what it is (no comparisons, no bitching, no breaking down parts or dissecting structures and no bias) really enjoyed it and liked it for what it is, immediately played it again in full.


----------



## Joose (Oct 20, 2014)

I listened to Override a few times today. Interesting track. The second half of the chorus is the only part I don't really dig... first half of the chorus kind of reminds me of something on Cradle of Filth's "Damnation And A Day"; maybe that's just me, and I don't mean the vocals.


----------



## Ben.Last (Oct 20, 2014)

RoRo56 said:


> I seriously cringe every time I listen to the chorus of Skeptic. I know it's a tribute to Paul but christ it's just so damn cheesey



Now that I've listened to the whole album, I definitely think that's the low point. Which, yeah, sucks to say, but it's true.

As for my thoughts on the album. I think it's great for where they're at. It definitely brings back some of the aggression from the first couple albums.

That being said, there's definitely a songwriting element that's gone missing. Whether that's because Paul's gone or Joey's gone or it's something else, who knows. It's not even that anything is outright bad, there just feels like a bit of a loss of cohesion.

As for the mix: I think it's fine. It sounds rough and ragged, which is a nice change from the inhumanly polished metal we've been getting so much of. I do agree with the assessments from many of the reviews, that it sounds a bit "small." But give me mixes like this one and the new Godflesh over most of the tech death and djent out there right now any day.

Overall, I dig it. It'll be interesting to see where things end up falling once some time has passed with it.


----------



## Joose (Oct 20, 2014)

I gotta agree about Skeptic's chorus as well. It's such an odd direction they took... maybe there's something deeper to it; like maybe Paul really enjoyed music with that kind of vibe or something. Wishful thinking/reaching for a good excuse? Maybe.


----------



## fps (Oct 20, 2014)

Joose said:


> I gotta agree about Skeptic's chorus as well. It's such an odd direction they took... maybe there's something deeper to it; like maybe Paul really enjoyed music with that kind of vibe or something. Wishful thinking/reaching for a good excuse? Maybe.



I don't want to second guess their methods, but it sounds like a phrase that naturally came out from the heart, and they decided to run with it. I bet they want to sing something live for Paul that has an upbeat, rocking feel, that people will sing with them, a minute's applause rather than a minute's silence. 

Much to enjoy on the record still, can't get my head round a lot of the songwriting, good for repeat listens.


----------



## Vrollin (Oct 20, 2014)

Finally got the album and had a listen through, it's great, there will be a lot of haters, people will claim there's "too much stone sour" in it etc, but the album is what it is, "The grey chapter," no it's not self titled, its not iowa, it is exactly what it is a new Slipknot album. It is a great representation of how they have evolved musically, with a mix of flavours of old.
People get so caught up on wanting bands to produce the same music over and over, they just can't see past how a band can evolve, we are talking what 20 years of progression and they still are quite easily identifiable as the same band.
Can't wait to see them live again and already looking forward to the next album whatever and whenever that will be...


----------



## setsuna7 (Oct 20, 2014)

Just got my pre-order from iTunes, man, I love it!! Nuff said..


----------



## abandonist (Oct 20, 2014)

No one needed this record.

It's a shitty rock album.


----------



## Vrollin (Oct 21, 2014)

Well that's your opinion....


----------



## Korbain (Oct 21, 2014)

abandonist said:


> No one needed this record.
> 
> It's a shitty rock album.



a rock album? really?


----------



## Asrial (Oct 21, 2014)

I like how the worst insult you can give to a metal album is calling it "rock". 

But I bought the album last friday while on holiday (Germans are sometimes lucky in regards to album releases), and I am sold on this album. Yeah, some of the parts are cheesy, like in skeptic, but this album contains a lot more solid songs than their newer albums.

I maybe jumping the gun here, but this album has the highest density of good Slipknot songs in my book, maybe only beat by Iowa.


----------



## RedSkull (Oct 21, 2014)

I dont see any problem with Skeptic specially since it includes one of the heaviest part of the record -- 2:40


----------



## Joose (Oct 21, 2014)

abandonist said:


> No one needed this record.
> 
> It's a shitty rock album.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Oct 22, 2014)

My only real complaint with the mix on this album is that the drums are a bit too quiet in the mix...it sounds ok as long as Clown and Chris Fehn aren't playing, but once they start in, they kinda drown the actual drums out a bit, and the songs lose a bit of propulsion that they would have retained had the drums been a bit louder. But that's a minor complaint, especially in the face of the fact that this album is a hell of a lot better than I expected it to be.


----------



## Edika (Oct 22, 2014)

I had a run through the songs and I can't say I was that thrilled. There songs that were great, songs that were mediocre and songs that seemed like fillers. I know most Slipknot fans like their first albums more and wish they'd go back to that sound but what actually made me listen to them was the fact that their two previous offerings were more musical less rhythmical. I'll listen to it more before I see if I like it or knot (hehe) but my first impression was a bit meh!


----------



## fps (Oct 22, 2014)

Edika said:


> I had a run through the songs and I can't say I was that thrilled. There songs that were great, songs that were mediocre and songs that seemed like fillers. I know most Slipknot fans like their first albums more and wish they'd go back to that sound but what actually made me listen to them was the fact that their two previous offerings were more musical less rhythmical. I'll listen to it more before I see if I like it or knot (hehe) but my first impression was a bit meh!



Mine was too, when the songs started to differentiate out it got better.


----------



## ridner (Oct 22, 2014)

good record. a good mix of all things Slipknot. my only gripe is the cheese lyrics on Skeptic.


----------



## fps (Oct 22, 2014)

ridner said:


> good record. a good mix of all things Slipknot. my only gripe is the cheese lyrics on Skeptic.



THE WORLD WILL NEVER SEE ANOTHER CRAZY PIECE OF GOUDA LIKE YOU


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Oct 22, 2014)

I don't want to be overly critical. It's good for what it is, a solid addition to their catalogue. The good moments are very good. The songwriting is definintely solid through most of it, and even the tracks I don't like much are well written. The only thing that bugs me is the guitar tone and how some of the percussion gets swallowed in the mix. Sarcastrophy has the guitars sitting too low in the mix, and have a rubbery/rounded feel. That song would kick infinite ass with the tone from People = Shit. It's an artist's preference, it's what they wanted to sound like. It is heavy, just not close to _Iowa_ heavy. They probably shouldn't have made the comparison to that record, because spinning both of those back to back- not even close. Not tonally, not lyrically, or atmosphere. However, .5TGC sits ahead of the last two records, definintely does bring back more aggression, and has (IMO) the most good tracks on one record, of the last three albums. 

It's fun to listen to and has commanded play time between the ridiculous amount of good releases this month, and we still have Z2 and At the Gates ahead. I'm satisfied with this, all personal gripes aside.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Oct 22, 2014)

I'm surprised the chorus in "Skeptic" is getting as much hate as it is when the chorus in "Kilpop" is uh....well, I didn't think anything of the chorus in "Skeptic", but "Kilpop" on the other hand....I love the effect on the vocals, the airy delay/verb, but man, I wouldn't expect to hear this chorus on a Slipknot record. 

The guy who did sound at our gig last Saturday was blasting the CD on the PA before we played, sounded pretty good cranked up, but I still think the guitars are way too quiet on the entire record.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Oct 22, 2014)

The n ew album ....ing sucks.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Oct 22, 2014)

RevDrucifer said:


> The guy who did sound at our gig last Saturday was blasting the CD on the PA before we played, sounded pretty good cranked up, but I still think the guitars are way too quiet on the entire record.


 
Yeah right? They get louder as the record progresses. It's weird. The latest In Flames beer coaster does that too, but with all the music. Only the title track is loud, and I have to turn the volume up and down. Yes I tried it in a few playing devices. This also happened with a Decrepit Birth CD a few years back...

But the guitars are definintely quiet at times here. I want some mean ass saturation from these guys, back when they used an Uberschall and Ultra Lead.


----------



## GiveUpGuitar (Oct 22, 2014)

I was a big fan of the chorus of Skeptic. Seemed like a pretty blatant and honest tribute. That, and I hold the song a little higher than the rest of the album. Just my 2 pennies.


----------



## Joose (Oct 22, 2014)

RevDrucifer said:


> I'm surprised the chorus in "Skeptic" is getting as much hate as it is when the chorus in "Kilpop" is uh....well, I didn't think anything of the chorus in "Skeptic", but "Kilpop" on the other hand....I love the effect on the vocals, the airy delay/verb, but man, I wouldn't expect to hear this chorus on a Slipknot record.
> 
> The guy who did sound at our gig last Saturday was blasting the CD on the PA before we played, sounded pretty good cranked up, but I still think the guitars are way too quiet on the entire record.



Skeptic's chorus is even more unexpected. But Killpop's is just so damn good.

Still trying to figure out what my favorite song is, narrowed it down to 3 now; The Burden, Custer and Killpop.


----------



## Ben.Last (Oct 22, 2014)

RevDrucifer said:


> I'm surprised the chorus in "Skeptic" is getting as much hate as it is when the chorus in "Kilpop" is uh....well, I didn't think anything of the chorus in "Skeptic", but "Kilpop" on the other hand....I love the effect on the vocals, the airy delay/verb, but man, I wouldn't expect to hear this chorus on a Slipknot record.



There's a big difference between unexpected and not good.


----------



## Ben.Last (Oct 22, 2014)

Fat-Elf said:


> The n ew album ....ing sucks.



Whoa. That's f*u*cking deep, man.


----------



## Rev2010 (Oct 22, 2014)

Joose said:


> Skeptic's chorus is even more unexpected. But Killpop's is just so damn good.
> 
> Still trying to figure out what my favorite song is, narrowed it down to 3 now; The Burden, Custer and Killpop.



Man, you and I seem to have the same tastes! Those are my favorites too, those and If Rain Is What You Want. 

Rev.


----------



## Joose (Oct 22, 2014)

^That's a great one too. 

I'm so happy to have a Slipknot album with massive replayability again.


----------



## Korbain (Oct 22, 2014)

Joose said:


> Skeptic's chorus is even more unexpected. But Killpop's is just so damn good.
> 
> Still trying to figure out what my favorite song is, narrowed it down to 3 now; The Burden, Custer and Killpop.



I love killpop, it's such a dark song but catchy. I love when corey mixes up the screaming and clean vocals like he does in it. He's really nailed the scream again on this album, was a bit off sounding on the past few slipknot albums (even on a bad day corey still sounds great though ).

Skeptics chorus is cheesy, but i think it was meant to be blunt and direct. So i respect it, some parts of the song are ....ing brutal as well, so i can forgive the cheesy chorus 

Really impressed with this album, was a bit worried when i heard devil and i...but that sits perfectly in the album, and i really love the song now. 

They're touring here early next year and i'm ....ing shitted i can see them because i'm having some major foot surgery on my feet *cries* i really wanna see these new songs live!


----------



## Joose (Oct 23, 2014)

^Someone at the bar a couple of days ago told me he doesn't like Killpop because it's a cheesy love song. All I said was, "I don't think you grasped the lyrical content then", because it's not a cheesy love song, it's a twisted love song/anti-love song. As you said, it's dark.

Edit: Also, I see so many people making fun of the lyrical content of the album still and I don't know why. Are there a few parts that seem a little lame? Yeah. But for the most part, there's a lot of deep meaning.


----------



## Ben.Last (Oct 23, 2014)

Joose said:


> Also, I see so many people making fun of the lyrical content of the album still and I don't know why. Are there a few parts that seem a little lame? Yeah. But for the most part, there's a lot of deep meaning.



I'm fine with all of the lyrics except the aforementioned Skeptic chorus. I think people tear into lyrics too much. 99% of the lyrics ever written don't hold up under scrutiny. Most lyricists aren't Maynard.


----------



## Bigredjm15 (Oct 23, 2014)

The new album is pretty crushing, but I still go back to the two early albums just cause they have such killer rhythm to them. I feel like they have gone more 'metal' instead of keeping to the roots. Either way, it's a big step up from their last two albums especially for Corey.


----------



## protest (Oct 23, 2014)

Change the lyrics like 3:30 into Lech to "Don't be scared" and it's the part towards the end of "Nothing's Funny" from DEP's last album.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Oct 23, 2014)

AOV's first verse sounds like it could be a Dethklok song. 
This cd kicks so much ass!


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Oct 23, 2014)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> AOV's first verse sounds like it could be a Dethklok song.
> This cd kicks so much ass!


 
The first time I heard AOV two bands came to mind: Dethklok, and KsE.

I'm past the lyrics in Skeptic, because the song by itself could sit on the S/T record. It's for Paul Gray and I just let the lyrics drown under the drums, bass, and guitars. That break at 2:40 is vintage Slipknot.


----------



## Joose (Oct 23, 2014)

I don't mind the lyrics in Skeptic at all, just the sound of the chorus. But I can get past it to hear the brutality that is the rest of the song.


Something I don't think I've mentioned yet, the bass is absolutely killer on this album. The playing and tones alike.

I'm also gonna throw this out there... this album holds Corey's best vocal performance. There's so much power behind every emotion.


----------



## Rev2010 (Oct 23, 2014)

Joose said:


> I don't mind the lyrics in Skeptic at all, just the sound of the chorus.



For me it's not the intent of the chorus lyrics that irk me, I think it's quite nice to honor a friend in such a way, but lyrics such as:

"The world will never see another crazy motherf*cker like you"
"The world will never know another man as amazing as you"

The World?? It would've been better if Corey had simply sang something more like, "I know I (or we) will never see another crazy motherf*cker like you" etc. I know, it's trivial, but I can't help it.


Rev.


----------



## GiveUpGuitar (Oct 23, 2014)

Rev2010 said:


> For me it's not the intent of the chorus lyrics that irk me, I think it's quite nice to honor a friend in such a way, but lyrics such as:
> 
> "The world will never see another crazy motherf*cker like you"
> "The world will never know another man as amazing as you"
> ...



I think you're looking too hard into it. I would assume its used as a matter of expression, and not the opinion of the entire world.


----------



## fps (Oct 23, 2014)

GiveUpGuitar said:


> I think you're looking too hard into it. I would assume its used as a matter of expression, and not the opinion of the entire world.



Yep it's straight from the heart. No point watering that down.


----------



## Joose (Oct 23, 2014)

When he says, "the world", I don't think he means it like, "all of the people on this planet"... but rather, saying that there is no one else like Paul in this world. And I mean, I think that's pretty accurate. Take the personality, positives, negatives, contributions to the music, being in a huge metal band and everything else and no, there probably isn't anyone quite like he was.

(I think we're doing exactly what they want, discussing Paul's tribute, good or bad)


----------



## Rev2010 (Oct 23, 2014)

Joose said:


> but rather, saying that there is no one else like Paul in this world. And I mean, I think that's pretty accurate. Take the personality, positives, negatives



The lyrics are, "The world will never know another man as amazing as you". No matter how you paint it those are the lyrics.

Guys, of course I know Corey/Slipknot are not _truly_ meaning to say the "world" will truly never see a man as amazing as him. Still, I think they could've done the chorus lyrics better  Seems others agree for whatever reason they might have. But it's a song I just don't care for the chorus of. Nothing more to it than that.  I actually love Goodbye as a better tribute.


Rev.


----------



## loqtrall (Oct 23, 2014)

AOV is just too fvcking heavy. Fantastic song. This album ....ing rules.


----------



## Rev2010 (Oct 23, 2014)

Gotta say I'm happy to have just checked Amazon out of curiosity and see the album is still holding 5 star ratings with 66 reviews in so far . Gotta throw up a review myself. I'm hoping we see more albums to come. 


Rev.


----------



## DXL (Oct 23, 2014)

fps said:


> THE WORLD WILL NEVER SEE ANOTHER CRAZY PIECE OF GOUDA LIKE YOU



I was thinking more "the world will never see another crazy muenster-f....r like you"


----------



## Sebastian (Oct 23, 2014)

Really cool video


----------



## RedSkull (Oct 23, 2014)

Ok there is a tiny detail that I can critique on this record. They should have go on at the end of Goodbye instead of ending there. 

This would have made that song a pinch better and closer to a ''Gently 2.0''


----------



## Korbain (Oct 24, 2014)

loved that audiobiography! how funny is sid, weird bastard haha mick is a bad ass as always


----------



## Sebastian (Oct 24, 2014)

Yeah, interesting to hear they dislike AHIG so much  I think it's a bad ass record.


----------



## Rev2010 (Oct 24, 2014)

Sebastian said:


> Yeah, interesting to hear they dislike AHIG so much



Actually, I think it reflects the general feelings of the fans and is quite refreshing to hear them feel the same way. It's not a bad album, a lot of tracks on it I like. But as a Slipknot album IMO, and apparently theirs, it was their low point.


Rev.


----------



## Ben.Last (Oct 24, 2014)

Rev2010 said:


> Actually, I think it reflects the general feelings of the fans and is quite refreshing to hear them feel the same way. It's not a bad album, a lot of tracks on it I like. But as a Slipknot album IMO, and apparently theirs, it was their low point.
> 
> 
> Rev.



It's also entirely possible that they're just aping what they've heard from metalheads about the album. "Hey guys, yeah, we don't like that one either. We don't know what we were thinking. Here's our new suuuuper Br00taLZZZZ album!"


----------



## fps (Oct 24, 2014)

Ben.Last said:


> It's also entirely possible that they're just aping what they've heard from metalheads about the album. "Hey guys, yeah, we don't like that one either. We don't know what we were thinking. Here's our new suuuuper Br00taLZZZZ album!"



Eurgh, very cynical. By consensus it's their weakest album, it's no shame to admit it.


----------



## Ben.Last (Oct 24, 2014)

fps said:


> Eurgh, very cynical. By consensus it's their weakest album, it's no shame to admit it.



Eh. Depends on what you mean by cynical. I wouldn't blame them for doing just that. I blame "fans" for being fickle a*ss*holes that lack perspective.


----------



## Rev2010 (Oct 24, 2014)

Ben.Last said:


> It's also entirely possible that they're just aping what they've heard from metalheads about the album. "Hey guys, yeah, we don't like that one either. We don't know what we were thinking. Here's our new suuuuper Br00taLZZZZ album!"



That would be all fine and dandy if they hadn't also talked about how it was recorded differently from all their other albums. They said it was very disconnected between the members with Joey recording all the drums parts alone with them laying down the other parts over it later. Every recording I've ever done with a drummer we all played together for the first loop or two then the drums were focused on getting clean takes, but at least the drummer heard the music from the rest of the band while recording. Can't imagine recording drums without any music behind me. 


Rev.


----------



## Ben.Last (Oct 25, 2014)

Rev2010 said:


> That would be all fine and dandy if they hadn't also talked about how it was recorded differently from all their other albums. They said it was very disconnected between the members with Joey recording all the drums parts alone with them laying down the other parts over it later. Every recording I've ever done with a drummer we all played together for the first loop or two then the drums were focused on getting clean takes, but at least the drummer heard the music from the rest of the band while recording. Can't imagine recording drums without any music behind me.
> 
> 
> Rev.



True. I think, given the finished product though, they come across as overly harsh on it. And I'd wager that the level of harshness, at least, stems at least a bit from the fact that "fans" are fickle a*ss*holes that lack perspective. 

(As long as I have driven home the fact that "fans" are fickle a*ss*holes that lack perspective)


----------



## Joose (Oct 25, 2014)

AHIG was a great record, for a different band.


----------



## Ben.Last (Oct 25, 2014)

Joose said:


> AHIG was a great record, for a different band.



Eh. I have a problem with the idea that there are external limitations on what a band is able to do with their sound.


----------



## fps (Oct 25, 2014)

Ben.Last said:


> Eh. Depends on what you mean by cynical. I wouldn't blame them for doing just that. I blame "fans" for being fickle a*ss*holes that lack perspective.



The assumption that members of a world-class, legendary band would lie about their thoughts on one of their own albums because of what random internet forumites had to say about it. That is deeply cynical to me, partly because this isn't KISS or similar. Several of them seemed to have separate issues with the record, not just the output but how they recorded it and how difficult it was. I don't see why people like Jim, Mick and Shaun would lie about that, they don't seem to have a problem telling anyone what they think. They didn't seem super-excited at the time either, from what coverage I saw. If people love the album, great, they're just giving their side of things. There were quotes from Corey, but he is a great publicist, and always feels the need and responsibility to promote his work.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Oct 25, 2014)

I find it a little crass an inadvertently insincere that "Skpetic", an obvious tribute to Paul, is a song that is so distant from what he seemed to write musically. Did Paul have a secret love for mid-tempo Stone Sour metal-lite that we just didn't know about?


----------



## DXL (Oct 25, 2014)

Esp Griffyn said:


> I find it a little crass an inadvertently insincere that "Skpetic", an obvious tribute to Paul, is a song that is so distant from what he seemed to write musically. Did Paul have a secret love for mid-tempo Stone Sour metal-lite that we just didn't know about?



Sarcastrophe should have been the tribute if anything.


----------



## loqtrall (Oct 25, 2014)

Loved the audiobiography. Shawn seems kind of full of himself to me, though. He's really off-putting. Just seems to me that if I had a "day with the band", he'd be the one I hung out with the least. That's pretty sad considering Sid was a total weirdo the entire time.


----------



## DXL (Oct 25, 2014)

loqtrall said:


> Loved the audiobiography. Shawn seems kind of full of himself to me, though. He's really off-putting. Just seems to me that if I had a "day with the band", he'd be the one I hung out with the least. That's pretty sad considering Sid was a total weirdo the entire time.



I remember Corey and Shawn being interviewed on my local news back in 2008-2009 and the reporter asked "if there was one person you would kick out who would it be" (since they were surprised by the fact they had 9 members) and Shawn replied "we had this discussion before and everyone's vote was for me"


----------



## Ralyks (Oct 25, 2014)

Still trying to digest the record. Solid so far, but still taking it in.

But man, Killpop is such a killer track.


----------



## loqtrall (Oct 25, 2014)

DXL said:


> and Shawn replied "we had this discussion before and everyone's vote was for me"



It's not surprising, really. I mean, every time they have "mini-documentaries" like that, Shawn's interview is always really off-putting and strangely egotistical. Not only that but, and I don't know how much of a contributing member he is to the writing process, all he does on stage is smack trash cans and run around. That's literally all I've seen him do aside of play on a marching snare in a few songs. Ever since they started getting big, his job's never changed. I mean, hell, Craig has almost no stage presence at all (when I saw them live I barely knew he was there), and he still contributes more to the setlist than Shawn does.

I guess he has some use, otherwise there would be absolutely no need for him to actually be in the band. It just seems to me that he takes the whole persona thing way too seriously, especially when it came to him describing his masks, whereas everyone else is usually just laid back about it and recognize it as "the thing that defines the band's look" and not "the personalities we have when we wear them".


----------



## fps (Oct 25, 2014)

loqtrall said:


> It's not surprising, really. I mean, every time they have "mini-documentaries" like that, Shawn's interview is always really off-putting and strangely egotistical. Not only that but, and I don't know how much of a contributing member he is to the writing process, all he does on stage is smack trash cans and run around. That's literally all I've seen him do aside of play on a marching snare in a few songs. Ever since they started getting big, his job's never changed. I mean, hell, Craig has almost no stage presence at all (when I saw them live I barely knew he was there), and he still contributes more to the setlist than Shawn does.
> 
> I guess he has some use, otherwise there would be absolutely no need for him to actually be in the band. It just seems to me that he takes the whole persona thing way too seriously, especially when it came to him describing his masks, whereas everyone else is usually just laid back about it and recognize it as "the thing that defines the band's look" and not "the personalities we have when we wear them".



He provides a huge amount of the band's image, imagery, artwork and artistic direction. He's one of the absolute key members and driving forces, by all accounts.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Oct 25, 2014)

loqtrall said:


> Loved the audiobiography. Shawn seems kind of full of himself to me, though. He's really off-putting. Just seems to me that if I had a "day with the band", he'd be the one I hung out with the least. That's pretty sad considering Sid was a total weirdo the entire time.



And they didn't show Craig at all, like not even just showing him sitting there not saying anything.


----------



## Ben.Last (Oct 25, 2014)

fps said:


> The assumption that members of a world-class, legendary band would lie about their thoughts on one of their own albums because of what random internet forumites had to say about it. That is deeply cynical to me, partly because this isn't KISS or similar. Several of them seemed to have separate issues with the record, not just the output but how they recorded it and how difficult it was. I don't see why people like Jim, Mick and Shaun would lie about that, they don't seem to have a problem telling anyone what they think. They didn't seem super-excited at the time either, from what coverage I saw. If people love the album, great, they're just giving their side of things. There were quotes from Corey, but he is a great publicist, and always feels the need and responsibility to promote his work.



Eh. Bands do it all the time. And I didn't say that they were lying about it. I meant that their view of the record may be colored by the reception.


----------



## Sebastian (Oct 25, 2014)

Fat-Elf said:


> And they didn't show Craig at all, like not even just showing him sitting there not saying anything.



I was waiting for that 

KNOTFEST is streaming live today at: WATCH LIVE | Knotfest

Schedule:
SCHEDULE | Knotfest

I wish they'll show FF playing, although the streammight be only the main stage? or just Slipknot? I don't really know


----------



## loqtrall (Oct 25, 2014)

fps said:


> He provides a huge amount of the band's image, imagery, artwork and artistic direction. He's one of the absolute key members and driving forces, by all accounts.



Then shouldn't he be a part of management/promotion/etc instead of a legitimate member of the band? I mean, if you have a member of your band that's getting you shows, getting your music on the radio, getting good promotion, sending out press kits etc, but the only thing he does in the band is run around and hit a trash can with a baseball bat, why should that person be a band member instead of purely being involved in the management of the band instead?


----------



## fps (Oct 25, 2014)

loqtrall said:


> Then shouldn't he be a part of management/promotion/etc instead of a legitimate member of the band? I mean, if you have a member of your band that's getting you shows, getting your music on the radio, getting good promotion, sending out press kits etc, but the only thing he does in the band is run around and hit a trash can with a baseball bat, why should that person be a band member instead of purely being involved in the management of the band instead?



I think you're completely underestimating what he does in the band, in a very belittling and insulting way.


----------



## fps (Oct 25, 2014)

Ben.Last said:


> Eh. Bands do it all the time. And I didn't say that they were lying about it. I meant that their view of the record may be colored by the reception.



Might be coloured by a flying octopus only they can see. 

I'll continue to make judgments based on things I can actually see and analyse.


----------



## PlumbTheDerps (Oct 25, 2014)

RoRo56 said:


> I seriously cringe every time I listen to the chorus of Skeptic. I know it's a tribute to Paul but christ it's just so damn cheesey



It's so ....ing frat-boy-y. It's awful. Goodbye is terrible for the same reason.


----------



## Joose (Oct 25, 2014)

loqtrall said:


> Then shouldn't he be a part of management/promotion/etc instead of a legitimate member of the band? I mean, if you have a member of your band that's getting you shows, getting your music on the radio, getting good promotion, sending out press kits etc, but the only thing he does in the band is run around and hit a trash can with a baseball bat, why should that person be a band member instead of purely being involved in the management of the band instead?



I don't know if you know this, but the trash cans and whatever those big drums are called, have always been a big part of Slipknot's sound. And I don't know if you've ever been to a Slipknot show, but it's just that... a show, not just a concert. What Chris and Shawn do on stage is a big part of that. Slipknot doesn't screw up and every sound you hear is being played or controlled by a band member and sounds exactly like the albums.


----------



## Ben.Last (Oct 25, 2014)

fps said:


> Might be coloured by a flying octopus only they can see.
> 
> I'll continue to make judgments based on things I can actually see and analyse.



Awesome. i never implied that anyone had to agree with me. I just said it was a possibility.


----------



## SD83 (Oct 25, 2014)

Sebastian said:


> I was waiting for that
> 
> KNOTFEST is streaming live today at: WATCH LIVE | Knotfest
> 
> ...



The alarm is set for Slipknot  I just hope the stream will be available for watching later as I desperatly need sleep...
Never really considered me a fan of them, they had some great songs, and with the masks & the show and everything it was the craziest thing I had ever seen or heard when it came out, and with Vol.3 I kinda lost interest in them, but so far I love the new record. Maybe even more than the old stuff, time will tell.


----------



## isispelican (Oct 25, 2014)

Watch an interview of Shawn with the mask on and then one without, it's all about the act - change of personality, he is actually a pretty nice guy. Also remember how it turned out that Joey and Paul were doing most of the writing even for guitars so you can't really know how they work unless you're there.


----------



## DXL (Oct 25, 2014)

Joose said:


> but the trash cans and whatever those big drums are called



They're empty metal beer kegs. Shawn actually used to throw them into the crowd at the end of the shows until the manager said "if you guys want to get big you can't accidentally kill someone"


----------



## Joose (Oct 25, 2014)

DXL said:


> They're empty metal beer kegs. Shawn actually used to throw them into the crowd at the end of the shows until the manager said "if you guys want to get big you can't accidentally kill someone"



You're right, I don't know why I said trash cans. And I suppose all of his other drums are just toms and shit. It's been awhile since I watched a live Slipknot video.

That's hilarious about throwing them in the crowd though.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Oct 25, 2014)

Sebastian said:


> I was waiting for that
> 
> KNOTFEST is streaming live today at: WATCH LIVE | Knotfest
> 
> ...




Turn this shit on..

One of my favorite bands (Maximum the Hormone) playing one of my favorite songs (Koi No Mega Lover). Best fest ever. xD


----------



## Vrollin (Oct 26, 2014)

So stoked that they have streamed this live!


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Oct 26, 2014)

I just got done watching Slipknot's set, and it slayed! The new rhythm section is kicking ass from what I can hear, and Jay plays with a bit more groove than Joey had going in the last couple of years he was in the band...the songs sounded a lot closer to the tempos of their respective studio versions.


----------



## SD83 (Oct 26, 2014)

Totally slept through everything  Does anybody know if the streamed sets will be available for viewing or is it just live and then its gone?


----------



## Mprinsje (Oct 26, 2014)

SD83 said:


> Totally slept through everything  Does anybody know if the streamed sets will be available for viewing or is it just live and then its gone?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 26, 2014)

Semi on topic, but I loooove Alessandro's P bass. It's like a Slipknotted '51 P.


----------



## maliciousteve (Oct 26, 2014)

Wtf was that? The only guy giving every thing he had was the drummer. Mick looks like he's jamming in front of his mirror and the other lot don't seem to know where they are and what they should be doing. 

I get it, they're in their mid 40's now so they won't be jumping about and beating the shit out of each other but come on.


----------



## Mprinsje (Oct 26, 2014)

maliciousteve said:


> Wtf was that? The only guy giving every thing he had was the drummer. Mick looks like he's jamming in front of his mirror and the other lot don't seem to know where they are and what they should be doing.
> 
> I get it, they're in their mid 40's now so they won't be jumping about and beating the shit out of each other but come on.



hmm, to me it seemed like they were more energized than they have been in some years. Not only are they in their mid 40's but they've been going nuts on stages for over 15 years, so i guess their backs are pretty damn bad compared to your average mid 40's guy.

Slightly OT: that's a damn sexy guitar mick's using (the natural wood one)


----------



## setsuna7 (Oct 26, 2014)

Only 2 new songs? that sucks....


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Oct 26, 2014)

setsuna7 said:


> Only 2 new songs? that sucks....



A curse to some, a blessing to others! It's a shame how blown-out Corey's voice is these days, but not entirely unexpected either.


----------



## PlumbTheDerps (Oct 26, 2014)

Esp Griffyn said:


> A curse to some, a blessing to others! It's a shame how blown-out Corey's voice is these days, but not entirely unexpected either.



Not sure it's blown out, just that he has a really intense studio delivery that it's hard to match live wearing a suit and mask in the heat. His voice on .5 sounds as good as anything on the last couple of records. 

Goddamn, Duality is such a ridiculously good song live.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Oct 26, 2014)

It's definitely blown out, after watching a few songs from this latest show, I watched some from Disasterpieces, it's like night and day.


----------



## loqtrall (Oct 26, 2014)

Man, they slayed live. I love the new drummer, he's a machine!

Also, Corey's mask looks waaayyyyyyy better with the top piece of it taken off. It just looks so awkward with the top half/piece attached.

EDIT: Also, does it seem like Jay can't achieve the speedy machine-gun esque double kick stuff that Joey could? Because every time those moments came up in songs (straight, fast double kick for long periods of time), he seemed to do this weird "burst" sounding thing with the kick drums. It sounded like he was trying to kick that fast but really couldn't achieve it that well. That being said, he's still a great fit for the band and definitely gave it everything he had.


----------



## fps (Oct 26, 2014)

Esp Griffyn said:


> It's definitely blown out, after watching a few songs from this latest show, I watched some from Disasterpieces, it's like night and day.



Given that it's all basically shouting, genuine question, why does it matter so much?


----------



## MikeH (Oct 26, 2014)

Because it sounds much, much weaker now, and lacks the intensity and delivery that he used to have. Now it sounds half-assed.

It's awesome that they played a lot of old material, but it just wasn't the same as Disasterpieces-era. That's their best live effort, and I'm sure it will remain that way.


----------



## fps (Oct 26, 2014)

MikeH said:


> Because it sounds much, much weaker now, and lacks the intensity and delivery that he used to have. Now it sounds half-assed.
> 
> It's awesome that they played a lot of old material, but it just wasn't the same as Disasterpieces-era. That's their best live effort, and I'm sure it will remain that way.



Fair. I think you can have the same intensity, even if your voice is a little weaker, though I haven't seen this performance. Also think Disasterpieces was probably edited to hell before release, whereas this was a totally live broadcast. Hey these things happen.


----------



## MikeH (Oct 26, 2014)

You're probably right. But it also sounds like Corey not only lacks the ability to scream like he used to, but lacks the lung capacity as well. You hear him cutting lines short, and sounding generally winded at the beginning of songs. His new mask doesn't seem to be helping either. It all sounds muffled by that bottom jaw.


----------



## loqtrall (Oct 26, 2014)

MikeH said:


> You're probably right. But it also sounds like Corey not only lacks the ability to scream like he used to, but lacks the lung capacity as well. You hear him cutting lines short, and sounding generally winded at the beginning of songs. His new mask doesn't seem to be helping either. It all sounds muffled by that bottom jaw.



Not only that, but he also seemed really out of breath and even cut-off the ends of lines at the BEGINNING of their set. Like, even the first few lines he seemed like he was backstage running a marathon or something.


----------



## Dan (Oct 26, 2014)

So much nicer to hear now they have a drummer that can actually play to a click! 

That being said they all just seem so old now, there's none of that raw energy that you used to see. I mean yes in essence its a bunch of middle aged men playing heavy metal but i kinda expected more. Plus as everyone's mentioned, Coreys voice is totally ruined now.


----------



## SD83 (Oct 26, 2014)

loqtrall said:


> Not only that, but he also seemed really out of breath and even cut-off the ends of lines at the BEGINNING of their set. Like, even the first few lines he seemed like he was backstage running a marathon or something.



That (and the mix) would be my main complaints. He might have been sick or something, but look at Bruce Dickinson for example and then look back at Corey, and Bruce is 15 years older (and might have taken different drugs). If that performance left him breathless, he is in a damn bad shape, for whatever reason. Burton Bell ruined his voice, but aside from his cleans sounding horrible, that was hardly noticable when I saw them last year. Intensity, ability to hold the notes (even though it's the wrong ones and he constantly sounds a bit hoarse), all there. I wonder why...


----------



## isispelican (Oct 26, 2014)

As expected the new guys were pretty tight and overall it was a good show. One thing that was missing were Sids crazy stunts but that's because he had some kind of surgery a week ago.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Oct 26, 2014)

Watching the Knotfest set now. I definitely wouldn't say Corey's voice is shot, he's just playing it safe. He's got a shitload of touring ahead of him, they've got a high energy show and it's not like he's singing Johnny Cash tunes hahahaha

There's so many bands touring now that use a ton of backing tracks and pre-recorded vocals, it's cool to see these guys come out and play for almost 2 hours legitimately, even if that means a less than stellar performance. It's not like it'd be hard for them to lip-synch, most of their faces are covered anyway. 

I just got to "Before I Forget", Corey's pretty much using his head voice for this entire tune, (for you non-singers, you're generally using your head voice when you're speaking, especially at telephone conversation volume level).....no doubt their set is written largely around pacing his vocals, which seems to work because I'm at "Custer" now and he's rocking the shit out of that, but he's got that scratchy sound to his scream that mine gets when I'm pretty much done for the night.

Didn't mean to go off on a rant, I just feel the need to stick up for some singers because I've been taking singing so seriously in the last couple years and really understand what these guys are doing and what it takes to pull it off consistently. Burton Bell....I don't know what to say about him, I haven't heard a decent, passable vocal performance from him in quite some time. His sense of pitch is just....non-existent, which sucks because I love a lot of what he's done in the studio, especially on Obsolete.

The double-bass did seem to get a bit sloppy at times when he was going for the faster stuff, but it's not like I never heard that happen with Joey, not everyone can be Gene Hoglan.


----------



## fps (Oct 26, 2014)

RevDrucifer said:


> Watching the Knotfest set now. I definitely wouldn't say Corey's voice is shot, he's just playing it safe. He's got a shitload of touring ahead of him, they've got a high energy show and it's not like he's singing Johnny Cash tunes hahahaha



Playing two shows in two nights as well, which they don't do often.


----------



## Ben.Last (Oct 26, 2014)

setsuna7 said:


> Only 2 new songs? that sucks....



That's not out of the norm for festival sets.


----------



## Ben.Last (Oct 26, 2014)

And, yeah, Corey's mask seems to really suck for live usage.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Oct 26, 2014)

Ben.Last said:


> And, yeah, Corey's mask seems to really suck for live usage.



Yeah, I understand it's part of their whole thing, but it irks me when I can hear there's something blocking his face or getting between his mouth and the mic.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Oct 26, 2014)

fps said:


> Given that it's all basically shouting, genuine question, why does it matter so much?



I think saying that does a massive disservice to Corey's performance on 1999 and Iowa. They are two of the best metal vocal performances ever recorded imo, and so, so much more than "basically shouting".


----------



## DXL (Oct 26, 2014)

RevDrucifer said:


> Yeah, I understand it's part of their whole thing, but it irks me when I can hear there's something blocking his face or getting between his mouth and the mic.



The whole show he's moving the chin-piece from his mouth. I'm just glad Chris decided to use the rubber mask. Not that his new metallic mask isn't badass, but I don't know how i'd feel without Chris flopping his nose all over the toms


----------



## jwade (Oct 26, 2014)

Custer sounded pretty brutal live, even with the horrible sound going on in the live feed.


----------



## Splenetic (Oct 26, 2014)

God damn, those last 30 seconds or so of AOV. UGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGH! KILL EVERYTHING, NO MERCY!


----------



## Korbain (Oct 26, 2014)

Esp Griffyn said:


> A curse to some, a blessing to others! It's a shame how blown-out Corey's voice is these days, but not entirely unexpected either.



His voice sounded pretty damn fine to be in that performance to me. I've seen him perform with slipknot and stone sour live a few times over the years and his vocal's have been brilliant. Don't know how you think they're blown out lol

Anyway, that was a pretty awsome performance! Really enjoyed disasterpiece and purity!


----------



## Sebastian (Oct 27, 2014)

Just finished watching today's stream - 
GREAT audio quaity
GREAT setlist - My Plague? Opium, Vermillion pt. 1? - Oh HELLYEAH!


----------



## Mprinsje (Oct 27, 2014)

Me, your daily deliverer of slipknot streams



opium of the peopleeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## fps (Oct 27, 2014)

Esp Griffyn said:


> I think saying that does a massive disservice to Corey's performance on 1999 and Iowa. They are two of the best metal vocal performances ever recorded imo, and so, so much more than "basically shouting".



I don't mean it as a disservice, he's always great on Slipknot albums. My point is more about the live setting. Unlike a singer losing his range, as distinct from producing a sweet tone like Paul Simon, or being able to hit high notes etc, as long as he has the spite and anger in his voice, I don't see much being lost in a live setting. I doubt the folk at the gig were disappointed.


----------



## isispelican (Oct 27, 2014)

that was so much better than day 1, great setlist too!


----------



## Fat-Elf (Oct 27, 2014)

Mprinsje said:


> Me, your daily deliverer of slipknot streams
> 
> 
> 
> opium of the peopleeeeeeeeeeeee




Fvck yes! One of my favorite songs of Vol. 3 + they also played My Plague for the first in over 10 years which also one of my favorites of the Iowa! 

I only watched those two songs and couldn't help but notice that Jim's guitar had a GoPro camera attached to it. Does this mean we will get something in the same vein as the My Plague music video?


----------



## setsuna7 (Oct 27, 2014)

Off topic; Jim's Silverburst Tele and Mick's Natural MTM are pure sex!!


----------



## Riffer (Oct 27, 2014)

I love the look of that stage production. People overlook that kind of stuff but I appreciate the time and effort it takes to have a bigger production like that.


----------



## Splenetic (Oct 27, 2014)

Just started the 2nd video. *filler post*


----------



## Splenetic (Oct 27, 2014)

Vrollin said:


> Finally got the album and had a listen through, it's great, there will be a lot of haters, people will claim there's "too much stone sour" in it etc, but the album is what it is, "The grey chapter," no it's not self titled, its not iowa, it is exactly what it is a new Slipknot album. It is a great representation of how they have evolved musically, with a mix of flavours of old.
> People get so caught up on wanting bands to produce the same music over and over, they just can't see past how a band can evolve, we are talking what 20 years of progression and they still are quite easily identifiable as the same band.
> Can't wait to see them live again and already looking forward to the next album whatever and whenever that will be...


 

..... *checks post number* 




IF YOU'RE 555 I'M 666!


----------



## Blood Tempest (Oct 27, 2014)

setsuna7 said:


> Off topic; Jim's Silverburst Tele and Mick's Natural MTM are pure sex!!



Holy shit, yes! That natural finish MTM needs to happen. 

Also, Corey sounds unbelievable! He always sounds good, but just needed to point that out here.


----------



## Dwellingers (Oct 27, 2014)

Other new stuff on 2nd day!


----------



## neurosis (Oct 27, 2014)

I was watching the first stream yesterday and while I liked the music I could´t help but expect some kind of stunt which never came. There are ramps, stairs and two hydraulic elevators... yet like some of you noticed the guys are fixed, each keeping a distance in their own positions.

Compared to the Iowa era with the spinning drum kit, the crowd dives and the onstage pyromania... I wonder if the static delivery was intentional to make the work easier on the filming crew. 

Can anybody share where this was streamed? (sorry if I missed it and it´s in this thread). There were cameras on the guitars at one point, yet none of that footage was in the version of the stream I´ve seen on youtube. Was there a remote access? 

Overall these guys are on the perfect path, doing everything you can do in terms of promotion and live delivery right. Even though a lot of the stuff is hit and miss with me I can see why they are so big. They have a perfect understanding of what the crowd is into. I wonder what they will do when they go overseas.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Oct 27, 2014)

Man, that riff in "Sarcastrophe" is easily my favorite Slipknot riff. As a jaded 32 year old, it makes me want to kick shit.

That's a lot of ....in' songs they had to rehearse before these shows! Pretty cool they played almost 2 entirely different sets. Not many bands do that....Dream Theater even stopped that when Portnoy left. 


Just got to "Psychosocial".....holy ....ing fast!





Riffer said:


> I love the look of that stage production. People overlook that kind of stuff but I appreciate the time and effort it takes to have a bigger production like that.



Heard that! My first concert experience was Pink Floyd in '94, I say bring the lasers, video screens, 3D mapping, the 100 ft Eddie's, giant robots fighting and "dragon's coming out of the ....ing P.A. speakers"....(bonus points for those who know where that last quote is from).


----------



## 7strung (Oct 28, 2014)

"Give em all your bullshit breathe....in the face"


----------



## setsuna7 (Oct 28, 2014)

Here's an interesting interview of Corey with Larry King

Slipknot&#39;s Corey Taylor Tries On His New Mask For Larry King (Video) - Blabbermouth.net


----------



## Sebastian (Oct 28, 2014)

setsuna7 said:


> Here's an interesting interview of Corey with Larry King
> 
> Slipknot's Corey Taylor Tries On His New Mask For Larry King (Video) - Blabbermouth.net




Full video here:


----------



## fps (Oct 28, 2014)

Just finishing up watching Slipknot's second set at Knotfest. Corey is incredible. What a frontman.


----------



## lemeker (Oct 28, 2014)

After watching the first set, it is nice to see they havent lost their step live. Always fun to see live. I am surprised they only played a few new tunes, prolly still fine tuning a few of them for stage.

I have finally gotten through the album, and while I like the majority of it, some of it sounds like it Slipknot trying to sound like Slipknot....this one will have to grow on me a bit.


----------



## Joose (Oct 28, 2014)

There are a couple of tracks that I didn't embrace too much at first, but am loving now. Namely, Override and Nomadic. Killer songs.


----------



## Ben.Last (Oct 28, 2014)

As an aside: Holy crap, Larry King is a f*u*cking zombie.


----------



## Joose (Oct 28, 2014)

Ben.Last said:


> As an aside: Holy crap, Larry King is a f*u*cking zombie.


----------



## rockskate4x (Oct 28, 2014)

Coming back to the internet over 24 hours after the knotfest. I worked at a merch booth there doing 20 hour days with very little sleep including the kickoff VIP day on the 24th. I was exhausted but super stoked. No one was lining for merch as soon as the knot started playing, so i got to see most of the set. Dear lord, that must have been one of the best shows I've ever seen. I'm watching the youtube feeds now to see some of what i missed. In spite of the physical fatigue and feeling absolutely wrecked i did not hesitate to give myself the biggest bangover in my life. No regrets! The knot hasn't lost their touch. LONG LIVE THE KNOT


----------



## SD83 (Oct 28, 2014)

I was a bit disappointed with the first set, but I have to admit it might have been mainly sound issues... second set was absolutly amazing. And I like the record more every day


----------



## DXL (Oct 28, 2014)

lemeker said:


> I have finally gotten through the album, and while I like the majority of it, some of it sounds like it Slipknot trying to sound like Slipknot....this one will have to grow on me a bit.



Well that's essentially what it is. Paul Gray was Slipknot's primary song writer. He's gone now and it's just the rest of them trying to carry on his legacy.


----------



## Korbain (Oct 28, 2014)

RevDrucifer said:


> Man, that riff in "Sarcastrophe" is easily my favorite Slipknot riff. As a jaded 32 year old, it makes me want to kick shit.
> 
> That's a lot of ....in' songs they had to rehearse before these shows! Pretty cool they played almost 2 entirely different sets. Not many bands do that....Dream Theater even stopped that when Portnoy left.
> 
> ...



They sped psychosocial up heaps! sounded sick. The first night sounded great but the 2nd MUCH better. Fuucckk they go off live. Hopefully can see them when they're out here in a few monthes!!


----------



## fps (Oct 29, 2014)

DXL said:


> Well that's essentially what it is. Paul Gray was Slipknot's primary song writer. He's gone now and it's just the rest of them trying to carry on his legacy.



For what it's worth, I enjoy this album more than the previous two, as a total experience, and will go out and buy a copy as a result, having not bought a Slipknot record since S/T.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Oct 29, 2014)

Listened to the album front to back twice today. I am a happy camper. In my opinion, there were no throw away songs.


----------



## Korbain (Oct 30, 2014)

fps said:


> For what it's worth, I enjoy this album more than the previous two, as a total experience, and will go out and buy a copy as a result, having not bought a Slipknot record since S/T.



I think that's what has been lacking on their last 2 albums, a real sense of direction in the flow of it. This one seemed to go nicely from start to finish which kept me listening and loving it!


----------



## setsuna7 (Oct 30, 2014)

My favorite track so far is AOV, that bass solo reminded of Flea a 'lil bit.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm surprised that I'm the only one who outwardly loves Nomadic. Probably my favorite track on the album. I really dig the groove and the chorus, which is probably the reason most don't like it. Probably gonna listen to the album again right now. (Very few albums on my phone and I'm at work.)


----------



## ridner (Oct 30, 2014)

watched the night 1 stream - Corey's mask seems to get in the way quite a bit. curious to see if that continues in night 2 - might need to alter it or go back to one of the older masks


----------



## Rev2010 (Oct 30, 2014)

ridner said:


> curious to see if that continues in night 2 - might need to alter it or go back to one of the older masks



I really wish he'd go back to one of the old masks, the new one just looks so silly. Every time I see it for some reason I think of the dancing old guy in the Six Flags commercials (and yeah I know it's makeup on a young guy obviously lol).


Rev.


----------



## ridner (Oct 30, 2014)

yea, I am not a fan either. it seems they could have come up w/ something way cooler - the past is proof of that


----------



## DXL (Oct 30, 2014)

It's because his new mask actually looks human. Slipknot masks aren't supposed to look human!


----------



## protest (Oct 30, 2014)

It needs more green dreadlocks.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Oct 30, 2014)

Rev2010 said:


> I really wish he'd go back to one of the old masks, the new one just looks so silly. Every time I see it for some reason I think of the dancing old guy in the Six Flags commercials (and yeah I know it's makeup on a young guy obviously lol).
> 
> 
> Rev.



Look up the zombies from the game "blood." That's what his mask reminds me of, and they were always more comical than cool or scary to me. It kind of sounds like his nose is covered by it or that his mouth is obscured and gives that "talking inside a Halloween mask" sound. 

I actually like it better than his last one, but everything before that was worlds better.


----------



## Joose (Oct 30, 2014)

I like his new mask. :\

It looks like an ogre. Maybe that's why it has layers. (Internet points to whoever gets that)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 30, 2014)

I agree that the mask should be changed somehow. It definitely made his voice sound muffled in those live clips.


----------



## TheBloodstained (Oct 30, 2014)

I stumpled upon a sped-up version of the album on YouTube! I actually think that .5 does sound better and more aggressive sped-up 

Other than that I actually like the album a lot more than I had anticipated


----------



## Asrial (Oct 31, 2014)

Joose said:


> I like his new mask. :\
> 
> It looks like an ogre. Maybe that's why it has layers. (Internet points to whoever gets that)



Shrek is love, Shrek is... Slipknot?!


----------



## Korbain (Oct 31, 2014)

ridner said:


> watched the night 1 stream - Corey's mask seems to get in the way quite a bit. curious to see if that continues in night 2 - might need to alter it or go back to one of the older masks



he fixed it for the 2nd night, he posted it up on his fb. Overall they sounded way better the 2nd night. That mask really ....ed him up the first, it looked the sweat kept the bottom of his mask slipping up over his mouth when his jaw went down lol thats why he sounded muffled a bit at times


----------



## RoRo56 (Oct 31, 2014)

Every time I listened to AOV I was reminded of another song during the pre chorus. Randomly heard My Name is Allen by Stone Sour today and the pre chorus is strangely similar, I'd say it was just coincidence.


----------



## Jarmake (Nov 2, 2014)

Joose said:


> I like his new mask. :\
> 
> It looks like an ogre. Maybe that's why it has layers. (Internet points to whoever gets that)



If you leave that mask in the sun it start's to sprout little white hairs?


----------



## Dwellingers (Nov 3, 2014)

Jarmake said:


> If you leave that mask in the sun it start's to sprout little white hairs?



Orges got layers. Like onions  That and they are smelly!


----------



## Daf57 (Dec 5, 2014)

*Did the Identities of Slipknot&#8217;s Drummer and Bassist Just Get Outed?

*Did the Identities of Slipknot

*SLIPKNOT Itinerary Leaks Confirming Drummer Identity as Jay Weinberg*

SLIPKNOT Itinerary Leaks Confirming Drummer Identity as Jay Weinberg - Metal Injection

* 





*


----------



## xCaptainx (Dec 5, 2014)

well, there goes that techs career.


----------



## Joose (Dec 5, 2014)

^Yeah. It's not some huge deal, in my opinion. I mean, it's pretty much been known for awhile now, he just confirmed it. That said, total dick move.


----------



## Sebastian (Oct 30, 2015)

and I made a new figure 

26,7 cm / 10.5 inches tall Jim Root SLIPKNOT Figure / Sculpture with Fender Jazzmaster guitar - Sonisphere 2011 Version


----------



## soylentgreene (Oct 30, 2015)

Sebastian said:


> and I made a new figure
> 
> 26,7 cm / 10.5 inches tall Jim Root SLIPKNOT Figure / Sculpture with Fender Jazzmaster guitar - Sonisphere 2011 Version



OMG that is sooo sick!!! Nice job man.


----------



## DXL (Oct 30, 2015)

Apparently Slipknot has a line of haunted houses this year in Sacramento this year, I'm wondering how they are


----------



## TheBloodstained (Jan 23, 2016)

Went to the concert in [email protected] and it was F'ing awesome!


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 23, 2016)

Another new sculpture


----------



## RevelGTR (Mar 29, 2016)

Jim wrote some really neat riffs for the last album, some of their best since Iowa. I wonder what we can expect from the next one?


----------



## DXL (Mar 29, 2016)

I heard they're planning another hiatus though after this tour is finished so they could go work with the other bands, so I don't think we'll be seeing another album again for a while


----------



## Mprinsje (Jun 29, 2016)

i know this thread is kinda dead but i thought this was a bit strange:



Apparantly Mick is playing Jackson now?


----------



## mikernaut (Jun 29, 2016)

He's sporting a King V in "The Negative One" vid from that show.


----------



## xCaptainx (Jun 29, 2016)

Yup and he's playing other Jackson models throughout the entire show. 

Very interesting!


----------



## Opion (Jun 30, 2016)

Came here to bump with that^^^ haha! Saw them last night and he started the show with a badass King V and had another Soloist shaped model in black. Really sick guitars....very interesting


----------



## Ivars V (Jun 30, 2016)

mikernaut said:


> He's sporting a King V in "The Negative One" vid from that show.


It's not a king v, it's a double rhoads.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 30, 2016)

Interesting timing since he posted a picture of a Jackson King V he owns awhile back. 

Guess Jim convinced him to go to FMIC as well?


----------



## xCaptainx (Jun 30, 2016)

Oh and Jackson Guitars retweeted my tweet about it, so I guess it's official! 

https://twitter.com/Ross_McDougall/status/748302047934447616/photo/1


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (Jul 2, 2016)

Jesus mick has put on a few pounds. 

Interesting to see him playing Jacksons!


----------

